#ubuntu-x 2006-10-23
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67360 in gcompris "GCompris Fullscreen mode causes gnome-session to end with vesa driver" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67721 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Buffer Overflow in NVIDIA Binary Graphics Driver For Linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59274 in xresprobe (main) "installer locks up when configuring X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67617 in gok "gok crashes on launch" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67394 in xorg (main) "Clipboard does not work" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67593 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "After resume, OpenGL applications doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67764 in xorg "Random xorg.conf resets to 640x480 under IBM X20 2662-32U, Kubuntu 6.06 final & 6.10rc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67775 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "After upgrading to edgy pre-release, nvidia module doesn't modprobe on -generic kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67836 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "[edgy]  installing nvidia GeForce4 420 Go" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67836
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-24
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67859 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "driver fails to read BIOS video mode 1400x1050 on Toshiba M400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67970 in xorg "BSOD on ppc" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67971 in xorg "xedit missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67941 in xorg (main) "Installation of Kubuntu 6.0.6.1 does not work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68001 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "madwifi driver does not work with bridging in vmware workstation/server/player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67996 in xorg (main) "aborts /usr/X11R6/bin not empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67996
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-25
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68094 in xorg (main) "Kubuntu Dapper installing CD didn't detect X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68086 in flashplugin-nonfree "Flash Causes Firefox 2.0 to crash in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68114 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse "Scrollpad not working in Edgy (6.10) Mouse functions operate but the scrollpad does not work. Scrollpad works fine in 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68164 in xorg "130M    .xsession-errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68199 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Problem with suspend on R60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68214 in Ubuntu "Can't setup dual monitor on ATI Radeon X300 and dual flat panels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68224 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "OpenOffice artifacts when using fglrx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68248 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "xubuntu--wireless is detected in live cd, but fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68263 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Edgy Kerenl Panic when I plug my wireless card smc2635w" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68267 in xorg "x11-common is uninstallable when debconf method is kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68267
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-26
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
* #ubuntu-x  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68335 in xorg "/etc/X11/Xsession.d scripts exist twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68337 in xorg-server "Server crash on ACPI suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68346 in Ubuntu "Wacom PenPartner 2 does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68357 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "Spanish layout misses ~ combinations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68370 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptics touchpad not enabled for second X display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68390 in xorg "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fail to detect hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68433 in xorg (main) "X in 6.10 ISO Cd installer doesn't work for ATI card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68435 in xmodmap "Wrong file location (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68440 in xorg (main) "X does not work, causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68443 in xorg "/usr/bin/X in x11-common package is "true" binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68485 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "Intel 855GM DRI initialization error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68485
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-27
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68466 in xorg (main) "X Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68430 in xorg (main) "dapper -> edgy upgrade breaks X " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68496 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Cursor drawn incorrectly on external monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68315 in xorg (main) "Serial Mouse don't detected in Dapper Desktop CD." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68291 in xorg (main) "GDM Restarts after Desktop loads while using tdfx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68269 in xorg (main) "Dapper to Edgy Upgrade causes "Failed to load module i810"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68447 in xorg (main) "Edgy 6.10: Mysterious bar under mouse cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68212 in xorg (main) "Bad refresh rate showed in "monitor and display" setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67734 in xorg (main) "Mouse pointer freezes in Dell Dimension E521 / nForce 430" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68557 in xserver-xorg-video-trident "refresh of moving windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68558 in xserver-xorg-video-trident "refresh of moving windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58232 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "gnome-terminal does not start when using xinerama and nvidia" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68562 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "glx doesn't load " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68519 in update-manager "Upgrade from Dapper to Edgy failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68519
<rodarvus> dude.
<rodarvus> thats the weight of a just released distribution :)
<rodarvus> about 20 new bugs for X packages in one day
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68601 in xorg "[Edgy] dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fail to detect hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68607 in xorg "No direct rendering by default with i810/i815 video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68540 in xorg (main) "[Edgy]  issue with synaptic touchpad / xorg (regression, worked with Dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68621 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "[edgy]  installing nvidia-glx pulls linux-restricted-modules-386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68632 in xorg-server "X configuration is broken on Edgy LiveCD running on Pegasos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68645 in xorg "not worked i810 driver for 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68654 in xorg (main) "Default Resolution with a Samsung Syncmaster 700IFT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68654
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-28
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68739 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "PreInitDAL failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68762 in xorg (main) "Live CD misdetects max resolution of Acer AL1916W monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68497 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Kubuntu Edgy (release) hangs on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68679 in update-manager "update fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68682 in update-manager "2nd error in my upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68814 in xorg "Edgy X vesa driver blank screen on Toshiba Portege R100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68814
<daniels> heh, low-bandwidth channel i see ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68855 in xorg "Switching users freezes the machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68901 in xserver-xorg-video-unichrome "xorg doesn't startup with unichrome driver (on edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68901
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-29
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68964 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "Wrong resoultion selected at login and when resuming from hibernate/suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68980 in xorg "X server frequently don't shutdown correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69006 in xorg "VESA-driver not working with ATI-card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69000 in xorg (main) "Edgy: Touchpad only working with old 6.06 xorg.conf." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68905 in xorg (main) "Live CD unusable with HP Pavillion desktop due to screen resolution " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68609 in Baltix (main) "Edgy nvidia driver problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68585 in xorg (main) "couldn't start x" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69017 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad goes crazy after about 15 minutes of use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67869 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "i810 not recognized (after upgrade dapper->edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69052 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "nvidia-glx's unproper dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69057 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "glx error kubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69061 in xkeyboard-config "MacBook keymap broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69113 in xorg "Wacom Device falsely detected in xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69119 in xorg (main) "Few resolutions are shown in screen resolution tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69152 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Problems with Alps touchpad after upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69152
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-22
<bryce> personally I'm still not sold on ppa, but I think the concept is probably good
<pcjc2> It feels a more official place to push debs for testing than my own webspace
<pcjc2> I had a brief scan of the 965 bugs to see if any matched this: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11895
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 11895 in Drivers/DRI/i915 "X crashed on i965" [Blocker,Verified: fixed] 
<pcjc2> need some log files
<pcjc2> last I looked, our drm.ko didn't have the fix
 * bryce nods
<bryce> so far I've just been going through and reviewing all the "New" bugs, and either prioritizing them or requesting what other info is needed.  I want to drive New -> 0
<bryce> after that I'll go through the xorg and debian bug tracker and look for clear matches
<bryce> then it'll just be a matter of going through each bug and figuring out what's going wrong
<tepsipakki> so simple :)
<bryce> it'll be a breeze
<bryce> well, we definitely saw with some of the bugs this last go round that getting more eyes + activity on bugs really seemed to help push them forward
<bryce> so I'm hoping just poking at all the -intel bugs, we can stir more people to work on them.  Tasks always seem to go easier when more people are working on them
<tepsipakki> gah, what am I doing up so late.. nite all :)
<tepsipakki> ->
<pcjc2> night
<bryce> night tepsipakki
<pcjc2> ok... seems I suffer from Compiz + rotation bugs too
<ubotu> New bug: #151300 in xorg (main) "[Feisty] livecd safe graphics isn't (safe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151300
<pcjc2> Can't sleep, so debugging
<pcjc2> Am I right in thinking gnome-compiz-preferences does not play nicely with Compiz in Gutsy?
<pcjc2> Bryce: RE. XV on 965, isn't there an Ubuntu patch applied which fixes that?
<ubotu> New bug: #155619 in xorg (main) "I cannot set my screen resolution above 640x480@50hz although my HW supports much better." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155619
<tepsipakki> bryce: note that I crossposted that email :)
<tepsipakki> to: debian-x cc: ubuntu-x
<tepsipakki> alioth == alioth.debian.org, aka. git.debian.org
<tepsipakki> bryce: also, I had a quick chat with gravity about FOSSCamp etc
<ubotu> New bug: #155664 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "radeon 9200 Pro xorg server can't do 1600x1200 resolution in gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155664
<ubotu> New bug: #155685 in xorg (main) "failsaveXServer fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155685
<ubotu> New bug: #155698 in xorg (main) "gutsy does not autodetect graphic card and screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155698
<ubotu> New bug: #155704 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Can not play video, totem hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155704
<ubotu> New bug: #155708 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Radeon 9250 hangs on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155708
<ubotu> New bug: #155735 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "gamma setting is lost after suspend/resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155735
<ubotu> New bug: #106087 in scim "Gaim and Firefox can't get input from keyboard. (dup-of: 66104)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106087
<pcjc3> I bounced LP bug #149639 to the linux-source-2.6.22 package as it appears to have kernel panics as the underlying cause. I'm not sure what (if anything) I should edit in the description
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149639 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Xorg crashes very frequently" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149639
<tepsipakki> most likely broken hardware
<tepsipakki> testing an older release should tell
<pcjc2_> Or it could be a driver bug?
<pcjc2_> I'll ask them to test a Feisty LiveCD
<pcjc2_> I added that they should check memtest86 and if it crashes, look out for overheating in the BIOS monitoring pages
<ubotu> New bug: #155743 in xorg (main) "[Gutsy] Gnome doesn't detect monitor change from landscape to portrait mode, nor does it offer a way to rotate the video output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155743
<ubotu> New bug: #66689 in xorg (universe) "misuses debconf" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66689
<ubotu> New bug: #155780 in language-support-zh (main) "[Gusty] Installation of Chinese language support borks the keyboard (dup-of: 66104)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155780
<ubotu> New bug: #154859 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "xrandr (or X) can't drive 2nd screen at 1920x1200 anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154859
<rawler> quick question about ubotu; how exactly should I read the announcements?
<rawler> when I follow many of the "new bug"-links, it's not actually a new bug?
<bryce> rawler: in the brackets it indicates the state
<bryce> if you see [Undecided,New] then it's _usually_ a new bug
<bryce> otherwise, it's either been recently moved into x* from 'ubuntu' or other areas, or it's recently had a noteworthy change
<ubotu> New bug: #151168 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (main) "memory leak with ring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151168
<ubotu> New bug: #155910 in xorg (main) "screen wont allow resolutions but the highest resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155910
<_jz> hello
<_jz> anyone has an insight on that weird bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/compizsettings/+bug/108527 Gutsy + radeon + compiz -> repetitive xorg freezes
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108527 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X freezes when compiz is enabled on ATI cards" [High,Confirmed] 
<_jz> i had 7 today :(
<_jz> ah :)
<_jz> i am available if i can help diagnose anything
<_jz> put any debug variable anywhere
<tepsipakki> _jz: are you still running 7.04?
<_jz> nope
<_jz> it happens since i upgraded (yesterday) to 7.10
<_jz> it was quite a messy upgrade.. had to manually remove some packages before it accepted to upgrade, but then it went OK and i had to redo the dualhead config, etc. 
<_jz> put my old xorg.conf file, maybe i should start tweaking there  ?
<_jz> do you want to see it ?
<tepsipakki> yes
<_jz> http://pastebin.com/m7a089f6
<_jz> had the problem using default 16 and default 24 depth
<tepsipakki> uh
<tepsipakki> why do people play with the options :)
<_jz> this is what i had to do to make my dual head work with feisty
<_jz> if you have some other config file to suggest i'd be glad
<tepsipakki> yes, a clean one
<_jz> maybe one could ask to people reporting that bug if they are using a vanilla Gutsy, or if they upgraded from feisty ?
<tepsipakki> move it aside to see if it still crashes
<_jz> how can i find one (that will work with my dual head) ?
<tepsipakki> try without dualhead
<_jz> i can't _live_ without dualhead :((
<_jz> but if it's for the cause.... 
<tepsipakki> besides, the driver in gutsy doesn't support mergedfb anymore
<tepsipakki> see the releasenotes
<_jz> ho yes i see this
<_jz> so i used the xrandr on top of it
<_jz> how can i get the plain vanilla gutsy config file ? 
<_jz> any dpkg-reconfigure something ?
<tepsipakki> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tepsipakki> or just running dexconf should do
<_jz> it put me a vesa card :(
<_jz> i need to put a few things to make it able to use compiz, don't i ?
<tepsipakki> no
<tepsipakki> just change the driver
<_jz> ok
<_jz> just this and 1280x1024 and Virtual 2560 x 1024
<_jz> (pleaaaase? ;)
<tepsipakki> it should calculate the virtual
<_jz> it didn't previously
<_jz> because it's off my max texture size
<_jz> which was fine with previous compiz
<tepsipakki> ok
<_jz> it just didn't draw a background
<_jz> and had to launch it with SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<_jz> ok. i'll be back with compiz in a moment and will keep you informed.
<_jz> so
<_jz> i'm back. 
<_jz> i put my keyboard layout to "fr", virtual, and the correct BusID (i think it got my integrated crap GPU instead of my ATI)
<tepsipakki> you should disable the other one
<tepsipakki> from bios
<_jz> now the right monitor is 800x600, do I just have to wait for the crash ? Can I try xrander or something to get my dualhead working ?
<tepsipakki> but it probably doesn't matter here
<_jz> yes it's true but it's not the cause of the problem i think
<tepsipakki> right
<tepsipakki> most likely its a DRI bug in mesa for your hardware
<tepsipakki> if everything is stable using !compiz
<_jz> what horrifies me is that compiz is on by default now :(((
<_jz> i _think_ it is
<tepsipakki> some hardware is blacklisted
<_jz> according to all the reporters... i was using it for one hour when i killed X to start again with compiz
<_jz> mine isn't
<tepsipakki> have you followed up on that bug?
<_jz> it's a 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<_jz> nope. i'm not registered on launchpad
<tepsipakki> it will get lost here..
<_jz> i'll try with the bugmenot account ;)
<tepsipakki> then you can just wait 
<_jz> but having my hardware blacklisted wouldn't be such a "solution" for me
<tepsipakki> tough :)
<_jz> because i can easily launch X without compiz
<_jz> i'd rather have compiz working again (now i can't live without the exposé-like Scale plugin :/
<tepsipakki> what I said, wait for hardy
<tepsipakki> unless someone finds a fix for it
<_jz> nono i'm a good citizen, i'll fill in my follow-up ;)
<tepsipakki> which won't break anything else
<tepsipakki> you could try other distros if you can reproduce it there
<tepsipakki> now I need to watch some telly, sorry :) ->
<_jz> OK it hang too with that vanilla config file :(
<_jz> while ironically trying to configure my monitors
<_jz> so it's useless to ask if it only does this with people who installed a brand new gutsy, or just with people who upgraded ?
<_jz> i unfortunately don't have much time for testing other distros.. 
<_jz> what is weird is that it worked like a breeze with feisty
<ubotu> New bug: #155937 in xorg (main) "SHMConfig should be enabled by default, and gsynaptics should be installed by default on laptops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155937
<_jz> do you think it's useless / not a good idea for me to go back to my previous config file ?
<bryce> hi guys
<_jz> I'd love to be able to help diagnose this
<_jz> does it come from the driver ? from xorg ? from mesa ? from compiz ?  how can i know ? :
<bryce> one sec - reviewing backlog
<tepsipakki> _jz: you could try disabling dri by putting 'Option "NoDRI"' for the driver
<tepsipakki> hi bryce 
<bryce> heya tepsipakki
<tepsipakki> "my name is earl" rocks :)
<tepsipakki> bryce: apparently the new upstream hal has added support for input-hotplug (ie. includes the fdi-file for it)
<bryce> cool, yeah I heard
<bryce> what's the implication of that?  anything we need to do to tie into it?
<tepsipakki> I'm not sure..
<tepsipakki> did try it once, maybe all it needed was to remove the InputDevice sections from the conf
<ubotu> New bug: #155954 in xorg (main) "Xorg ATI driver somewhat supports ATI Radeon IGP " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155954
<bryce> _jz, there are some additional tips for troubleshooting X freezes and crashes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXorg
<bryce> _jz, it sounds like the next step needing to be taken here is to get a backtrace with gdb
<bryce> _jz, it's sort of technical to do that, but if you're wishing to assist in diagnosing the issue, that'd be extremely valuable here
<_jz> the only problem is i don't have much time for now :/
<_jz> maybe you could ask this in the bug report thread ?
<bryce> done
<bryce> _jz, anyway the issue comes from the driver, and if you wish to help diagnose it, the bug needs people to gdb it.
<_jz> not sure it comes from the driver : some people reported about the same with fglrx
<pcjc2> hi all.
<pcjc2> Reporter for bug #50048 says it works in 7.10, should that be resolved as "Fix released" or "Invalid"?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50048 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "Unable to adjust refresh rate.." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50048
<bryce> _jz, it's not uncommon to see identical symptoms on different drivers, but these kinds of problems are generally due to driver code problems
<_jz> ok
<_jz> but how to explain that it worked on feisty ?
<bryce> _jz, in any case, since fglrx is a binary proprietary driver, we wouldn't have any luck running it in gdb since we don't have access to the code anyway
<_jz> sure
<_jz> fglrx sux big times (like any proprietary driver)
<bryce> on feisty we were using the 6.6.x driver
<_jz> is there maybe a way i could go back to that driver, so we could see if it comes from here ?
<bryce> 6.7.x includes a fairly significant rewrite of some areas, which made many bugs go away, but brought some new ones
<bryce> maybe you could test a 6.6.x version of the driver to see if it still works. 
<_jz> how could I do this ? i guess that just forcing a dpkg -i of the feisty package wouldn't do it ?
<_jz> or would it ?
<bryce> possibly; I'd grab one from say Gutsy-tribe-1
<bryce> or... hmm
<bryce> tepsipakki: do you remember which tribe we put xserver 1.3 in?
<_jz> no people reported the problems with early versions of gutsy i think
<tepsipakki> bryce: before tribe-1, but its the same ABI anyway so the feisty version should work AIUI
<bryce> ah ok
<tepsipakki> note that the reporter had this problem with feisty
<_jz> but i didn't !
<_jz> there is a slight variation in the bug
<_jz> mouse moving or not upon freeze
<tepsipakki> then it's a different bug
<bryce> ah, then sounds like there could be multiple bugs here
<_jz> mine is not moving, unlike the first reporter
<bryce> it's not uncommon for completely different bugs to have nigh-identical symptoms
<_jz> but all other symptoms and conditions are completely identicals... 
<bryce> yeah, whether the mouse moves or not is a fairly significant difference for X problems
<_jz> well... the not-moving-mouse version of the bug didn't happen here in feisty
<bryce> also, whether or not the caps lock key toggles, whether or not you can switch to a tty, and whether or not you can ssh or ping the machine
<_jz> i had a very few freezes, but then it was the whole machine freezing, with no ssh, nothing, so it was unrelated
<_jz> no tty switch, i didn't test for the caps lock !
<bryce> of course, on the other hand, sometimes the same root bug will cause very different symptoms on different hardware
<bryce> like, screen corruption for one class of hardware, blank screen for another, etc.
<bryce> anyway, I gotta go run and get a haircut.  bbiab
<_jz> how can i rollback one xorg version ?
<_jz> hehe a haircut is a too rare event for a developper for you to miss ;)
<_jz> (crappy syntax, but you see my point ;)
<bryce> can't be too shaggy for UDS ;-)
<bryce> you can install older versions like this:
<bryce>  apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-4ubuntu
<bryce> or use dpkg -i
<_jz> if you're not you'll get noticed ;))
<pcjc2> My launchpad profile pic (short hair) is way out of date
<pcjc2> its down to my shoulders now!
<_jz> E: Version '2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-4ubuntu' for 'xserver-xorg-core' was not found
<_jz> do I have to enable a special repository for this to work ?
<pcjc2> If there is an UDS in the UK some time, I'll have to visit
<tepsipakki> _jz: gutsy only has one, so yes. or fetch the deb
<tepsipakki> one such package
<_jz> hmm... it may sound stupid, but i can't find it
<tepsipakki> and I don't know what version you were supposed to test:)
<_jz> one from feisty
<_jz> the last one from feisty should do it 
<tepsipakki> you'll find it (1.2) from archive.ubuntu.com
<tepsipakki> pool/main/x/..
<_jz> OK thanx
<tepsipakki> there could be some dependancy problems
<tepsipakki> but I bet you'll notice
<_jz> ouch :/
<_jz>  xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8_i386.deb   is ok ?
<tepsipakki> that's what you have
<_jz> ha ok ...  xserver-xorg-core_1.2.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb then ?
<tepsipakki> likely
<pcjc2> tepsipakki: How should I close #50048
<_jz> wow no dependency problem ! amazing ! :)
<tepsipakki> pcjc2: "fix released" i guess
<tepsipakki> or if it can't be pinpointed "invalid"
<tepsipakki> although, since there were others who had the same issue, "fixed" is more appropriate
<_jz> I won't relaunch X right now, so i'll keep you informed tomorrow
<_jz> thanx for helping me helping you ! (hey sounds like "ubuntu" to me ? ;)
<tepsipakki> np
<ubotu> New bug: #155985 in xorg (main) "[gutsy] performance regression with i915 xorg driver (glxgears in liveCD or after HD install) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155985
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-23
<ubotu> New bug: #48113 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "X blank after startup" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48113
<ubotu> New bug: #156021 in xorg (main) "Gutsy-Upgrade-or-Live-CD: Resolution Bug with a Matrox Millenium G450 (Dualhead) Graficcard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156021
<ubotu> New bug: #155326 in xorg (main) "xorg crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155326
<ubotu> New bug: #156138 in xorg (main) "x.org doesn't start while installation on DELL Latitude D830" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156138
<ubotu> New bug: #155555 in xorg (main) "xorg uses large ammounts of CPU, and framerate becomes choppy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155555
<ubotu> New bug: #54680 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "Dual Head gives square cursor (or "SWCursor" crashes gnome)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/54680
<ubotu> New bug: #150054 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (restricted) "ati restricted suggested for radeon 2600 - does not work (X crashes - vesa at least worked)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150054
<ubotu> New bug: #156042 in ubuntu "amd xorg driver not detected for Geode LX video controller (dup-of: 140051)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156042
<_jz> hi there
<_jz> so far: 4 hours with feisty's xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-video-ati packages and no freeze !
<_jz> but dependancy hell i might need help with :) (how to make gutsy believe these are the right packages for me ?)
<tepsipakki> _jz: you managed to install them anyway?
<_jz> yes !
<_jz> dpkg -i ! didn't even need to --force-all %)
<tepsipakki> so where is the problem?-)
<_jz> the problem is now when i try to install anything i got http://pastebin.com/d33b08eb
<tepsipakki> so only downgrading ati didn't help?
<_jz> arg i didn't try :/
<_jz> i began with xserver-xorg
<tepsipakki> upgrade the server
<_jz> and when trying to launch it, it told me undefined symbol in blahbla radeon, which made me think of geting -ati too ;)
<_jz> but what about the fact that mergefb doesn't work anymore ? 
<_jz> i now use my old config with mergedfb again
<tepsipakki> forget mergedfb
<tepsipakki> it's dead
<_jz> hmm ok  :)
<_jz> i upgraded, let's see at the next login
<_jz> wow no.. shit hits the fan :/
<_jz> ok. Setting up xserver-xorg-core (2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8) ... Setting up xserver-xorg (1:7.2-5ubuntu13) ...
<ubotu> New bug: #156203 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "New upstream madwifi release (9.3.3) fixes DoS attack" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156203
<tepsipakki> bryce: I'll file a sync-request for a lot of packages
<tepsipakki> ..but it would be stupid to push at this moment, before the new server
<tepsipakki> since they'd need to be reuploaded
 * bryce nods
<tepsipakki> bug 156298
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156298 in xorg "please sync from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156298
<ubotu> New bug: #156298 in xorg (main) "please sync from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156298
<tepsipakki> I'll heh
<tepsipakki> hum?
<tepsipakki> "I'll" something
<tepsipakki> ..be gone, for instance
<tepsipakki> bbl
<bryce> I wonder if MoM has been turned back on yet
<tepsipakki> it has
<tepsipakki> but I was looking at DaD :)
<tepsipakki> another try ->
<ubotu> New bug: #156325 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "New fglrx 8.42.3 to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156325
<ubotu> New bug: #147372 in ubuntu "ATI Radeon x1300 not working in Gutsy (dup-of: 132716)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147372
<ubotu> New bug: #154130 in fglrx-driver "Auto install of fglrx 'restricted' driver results in non working system (dup-of: 132716)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154130
<ubotu> New bug: #154820 in fglrx-driver "[Gutsy]Random Black Screen while loading GDM (dup-of: 132716)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154820
<tepsipakki> bryce: hmm, are you sure 147372 is a dupe of 132716?
<bryce> not 100%; please undupe if you think it's incorrect
<tepsipakki> I'd close 147372 as won't fix, since he's basically asking for enabling fglrx by default
<tepsipakki> maybe you got the dupe number wrong :)
<tepsipakki> btw, do you think I should upload the server even though input-hotplug has issues right now?
<tepsipakki> and the new hal exposes them
<tepsipakki> see debian bug 442316
<ubotu> Debian bug 442316 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "xserver-xorg-input-evdev: evdev from experimental messes up my keyboard layout" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/442316
<bryce> lemme look
<bryce> hmm, it's marked grave; that sounds bad
<bryce> in general, at this early stage I feel we do need to "break a few eggs to make the cake"
<tepsipakki> heh, true
<bryce> on the other hand, for hardy it'd be nice if we could be attentive to avoid putting in stuff we already know have serious issues
<bryce> I guess the question is, assuming this will get fixed in good time, will this problem inhibit other ubuntu developers from doing work on hardy?
<tepsipakki> they don't need to upgrade
<tepsipakki> :)
<bryce> heh
<tepsipakki> or just let them know what it might do
<tepsipakki> mail ubuntu-devel or something
<tepsipakki> anyway, I'll test that first
<bryce> sure
<bryce> as long as there is a workaround or manual solution, I think it's probably fine
<tepsipakki> besides, the last comment by daniels makes me feel like it's "just" a configuration issue
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> maybe we can put a hardcoded workaround into dexconf or something
<tepsipakki> it ignores xorg.conf completely, so that wouldn't work :)
<bryce> btw, I've updated http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Projects a bit
<bryce> erf
<tepsipakki> at least that's how I understood it
<tepsipakki> if it really is b0rked, then a simple hal upload would fix it for now
<tepsipakki> just keep the file somewhere else so that it can be easily debugged
<tepsipakki> if needed
<tepsipakki> anyway, I'll upgrade my laptop now :)
<bryce> I guess the main thing we need to avoid is causing major breakage for everyone here before UDS
<bryce> since after all, we'll be in slapping distance of everyone in a week
<bryce> after UDS... ppffft, they can suffer
<bryce> ;-)
<tepsipakki> hehe
<bryce> of course, xserver 1.4.1 comes out in november, so worst case we could put things off until that
<tepsipakki> nah, I think that mbiebl (the debian hal maintainer) will remove the fdi for now, so it shouldn't break anything after that (knocks on wood..)
<tepsipakki> uh, x11proto-render needs to be updated for xserver to build
<tepsipakki> =synced, not going to happen today
<bryce> oops
<tepsipakki> I'll build it locally
 * bryce nods
<bryce> I've updated this merge status page for hardy http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/versions_current.html
<ubotu> New bug: #35824 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Keyboard Layout options: The "X86AudioRaiseVolume" button stopped working in Logitech keyboard models" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35824
<tepsipakki> ah, right.. I've forgot universe (where those input-drivers are)
<bryce> heya pcjc2 and tormod
<pcjc2> hi
<tormod> hi bryce, why are you duping all these fglrx bugs onto poor 132716?
<bryce> two were dupes of each other; sounded like one of those was duping 1327716 so moved both to that
<tormod> aha, just saw you unduped one also :)
<bryce> I could be wrong though; I didn't review them very closely
<bryce> they had all been filed against 'driver-fglrx' so they needed moved
<bryce> I saw they involved blank screen, so figured they were the same bug; feel free to de-dupe if not, but make sure to list them against l-r-m instead of fglrx-driver
<pcjc2> I'm just (painfully slowly) moving backup data of my new laptop HDD, and will try the Gutsy install CD oon
<pcjc2> I want to see if I can reproduce the console problems people have experienced with some intel cards. (I know I tried to reproduce a bug for someone who was using intel-fb and couldn't get any console output
<bryce> awesome!  I've also noticed you're doing some good bug triaging on -intel
<pcjc2> There is a surprising amount of work
<pcjc2> seems like there are lots of mis-probed resolution issues dotted about
 * bryce nods
<bryce> we did a ton of work on resolution issues in Gutsy, so any of those that haven't been tested on gutsy-final should be tested against that first
<pcjc2> I heard rumours of a 2.1.2 driver being released at some point
<bryce> I've not heard anything official
<pcjc2> nothing official of course
<bryce> however Jesse told me that at Intel they made the decision to put out a driver update quarterly
<pcjc2> Mandriva have this patch, which we don't.. http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/packages/cooker/x11-driver-video-intel/current/SOURCES/x11-driver-video-i810-vt_fix.patch?revision=15186&view=markup
<pcjc2> related to VT switching. I'm trying to chase what it was supposed to fix
<pcjc2> http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/packages/cooker/x11-driver-video-intel/current/SOURCES/
<pcjc2> You'll see that they also have something about mode-probing and the G33 issue (possibly kernel specific though?)
<bryce> is there a bug id associated with that, or something to give some background of what issue it solves?
<bryce> interesting; yeah I added to the projects list that we should go through mandriva's patches and snarf up anything that looks useful
<pcjc2> there wasn't unfortunately, the changelog entry just says: "prevents the driver from doing operations when we do not have the VT lock"
<bryce> hmm
<pcjc2> I've emailed the person who committed it to see if he remembers (at the suggestion of Colin Guthrie at Mandriva)
<bryce> cool
<pcjc2> Sounds like they're continuing to ship the i810 driver due to some old 845 hardware which doesn't play nice. (He linked me some of the bugs). Mostly they're about mode detection, or black screen
<pcjc2> sounds like you just commented on one
<pcjc2> My neighbour is excited about the new ATI driver out
<bryce> heh, my friend scislac is as well
<pcjc2> apparently the old one broke suspend / resume with the Gutsy kernel due to the memory allocator changes
<tormod> "ATI" as in "fglrx" I suppose?
<pcjc2> I think so. Will it get backported?
<bryce> maybe; I listed that as a task for us, but I don't know if it's feasible to put l-r-m changes in to -backports.  tormod or tepsipakki, do you know?
<tormod> maybe, but first it has to sit in Hardy for a while?
<tormod> and ferment...
<tepsipakki> tormod: well, those are kernel version dependant, so not really
<tepsipakki> I haven't seen a l-r-m update before :)
<pcjc2> I guess  this is a down-side to having lots of packages all togeher in l-u-m or the kernel its self
<tormod> it's the downside of restricted software :)
<tepsipakki> bryce: subscribed ubuntu-x as bugmail contact for pixman (a build req for xserver >=1.4)
<bryce> cool
<pcjc2> Sounds like a quarterly release of the Intel driver will be handy...
<tepsipakki> that needs an update as well, but it'll get autosynced
<tepsipakki> pixman that is
<pcjc2> What are policies like on using git versions from upstream?
<tepsipakki> duh, I thought libpixman-0.1.6 got removed already
<pcjc2> (I went over the logs for the Intel driver, there are _lots_ of changes, lots of fixes, and if I had 965 HW, I suspect I'd be building that to see if it fixes any of the issues)
<bryce> tepsipakki: do you mean for debian?  I don't think it got removed for ubuntu
<tepsipakki> no ubuntu. I filed a sync-request back in august for pixman, and also asked for libpixman to be removed, but I guess they should have been separate bugs :)
<bryce> ahh
<tepsipakki> actually, pixman got through NEW
<tepsipakki> xorg-server build about to commence..
<pcjc2_> now to take pointy screwdriver to under side of laptop.. (Just finished clearing the disk, and have burned the gutsy CD)
<bryce> an inkscape buddie of mine pimped up our logo a bit - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat
<pcjc2_> I wish I had artistic talent
<pcjc2_> The installer is nice ;).. I installed at Feisty-1 (can't remember which that was), and used the text installer
<pcjc2_> shiney... it set up the frame buffer console better than I ever managed
<tepsipakki> tormod: I've merged savage, because I need to build it for my laptop :)
<tormod> there's a new one out?
<tormod> or from git?
<tepsipakki> yes, 2.1.3
<tepsipakki> your patch is newer than that
<tormod> oh yes, we have 2.1.2 in UBuntu, but it's patched up to or beyond 2.1.3 I think :)
<tepsipakki> nah, that was the only patch
<tormod> I see. I guess the rest was not so interesting at that time. What did you need for your laptop?
<tepsipakki> I'm testing xserver-1.4
<tormod> do you also have an AGP card?
<tormod> cool, do you have any xserver-1.4 packages out there?
<tepsipakki> yes, I'll put them somewhere when I've done some testing first
<tormod> I guess I can just recompile 1.4 from Debian...
<tepsipakki> yeah
<tormod> but debs would be nice, for general consumption
<tormod> do you also have agp freeze after resume?
<tepsipakki> with savage? no
<tormod> how unfair :) what card do you have?
<tepsipakki> it's a thinkpad T23 with supersavage IX/C SDR
<tepsipakki> and a hefty 8Mb of videoram
<tepsipakki> ie. no DRI :)
<tormod> ok that explain things.
<tormod> I have a luxurious 16MB (stolen from system RAM) and can play tuxracer on my TwisterK.
<tormod> did you upload your new savage to Hardy?
<tepsipakki> no, makes sense to put all driver updates on hold until 1.4 is in
<bryce> ok, got the last of the New -intel bugs triaged; we're at 0 finally :-)
<tormod> tepsipakki: ok I understand. I'll wait impatiently for 1.4 :)
<tormod> bryce: \o/
<tepsipakki> now running 1.4 with us keymap :)
<tormod> I have 1.4 on my debian partition and it works fine: actually everything GUI is much faster on Debian, Can it be the gtk themes and all that stuff that makes ubuntu slower? 
<tormod> faster like in snappier
<bryce> doubtful
<tormod> it's full gnome in Debian also, but maybe without n-m and deskbar applet etc.
<tormod> can it be 1.4 vs 1.3? I think Debian was snappier than Ubuntu even when both had 1.3.
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> or it could be a driver difference I guess...
<tormod> no, the savage driver is pretty much the same.
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> maybe one of the ubuntu-only patches we carry in the xserver?
<bryce> are both using xaa?  exa might make a difference
<tormod> it's a 1Ghz 256-16 laptop, so I really get to see the nuances that many spoiled people does not see.
<bryce> might be interesting to diff the Xorg.0.log to see if anything pops out
<bryce> of course it could also be kernel differences I guess
<tormod> good idea. I'll compare the logs. kernel? I have tried 2.6.23.1 on Gutsy without too much difference.
 * bryce crosses out an item on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<bryce> er, ...X/Projects
<tormod> though it was compiled with the Ubuntu config, so if there's a CONF_RUN_SLOW :)
<bryce> also, if you really suspect it's a theme (which it certainly could be), then might be interesting to try switching it
<tormod> that sounds like a logical way of finding out. will do (another day).
<bryce> hmm, since it's a laptop, you could also check the cpufreq setting; I noticed on one of my laptops that it runs at 50% (maybe just when on battery?)
<bryce> I've always found that laptop less "snappy" than my desktop, but I think it's more due to disk IO sluggishness (but not sure why)
<tormod> I'll double-check.
<tormod> Yes, my laptop got much faster when I replaced the cheap, crap Toshiba disk with a newer Samsung
<tormod> and a lot quieter....
<tormod> so I should check hdparm -Tt in Debian vs Ubuntu as well.
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-24
<_jz> 12 hours with xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg-video-ati from feisty under gutsy and no freeze using compiz !!
<_jz> i think that's the way ! tomorrow i'll test using only the previous xserver-xorg-video-ati, and current gutsy xorg-core and will keep you informed :)
<ubotu> New bug: #64811 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "PCI cannot allocate resource for region 7 8 and 9 on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi Laptop (dup-of: 54294)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/64811
<bryce> ye gods the influx of me-toos on 156325 ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #156467 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "No direct rendering on 855GM chip in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156467
<ubotu> New bug: #156470 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Random desktop freeze with nvidia-glx-new 100.14.19" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156470
<tepsipakki> for the record, I can't change the keymap with 1.4 for some strange reason
<tepsipakki> so I'll continue tomorrow trying to figure out why
 * bryce nods
<bryce> I'm working on fglrx.  It's strange, there's a link to the file, but it doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere on ati/amd's site that I can find
<bryce> so no release notes
<arsham> hi bryce
<arsham> hi all
<bryce> heya arsham
<arsham> I am one of those who has problems with intel graphic card , in gutsy
 * bryce nods
<arsham> I just red your article in lunch pad
<arsham> I have something to say
<arsham> most of time , exactly when a pm comes from pidgin , the lockup happens
<arsham> for me
<bryce> which bug id number?
<arsham> w8
<arsham> 127101
<bryce> ahh
<arsham> I closed every application , that uses libnotify
<arsham> nothing happened yet
<arsham> but I have to read whole of the bug reports in that area
<bryce> ok well it's likely you're experiencing some new bug
<arsham> maybe
<arsham> have you had any chance to fix that?
<bryce> even if it demonstrates symptoms that are just like in 127101, it's probably caused by something different
<arsham> maybe
<bryce> in any case, 127101 is closed as fixed and verified by its reporters, so you'll want to post a new bug report
<arsham> aw , I am not familiar with bug reporting
<arsham> just googling for my problem
<bryce> here's some info on bug reporting:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging/
<arsham> why the graphic card hangs with compiz in gutsy? 
<bryce> you probably only need to read section 2
<arsham> thank you
<arsham> what was the difference between faisty and gutsy in these kind of case?
<bryce> feisty used the -i810 driver, whereas gutsy used a newer -intel driver
<arsham> aw
<bryce> also feisty did not have compiz enabled by default
<arsham> is there any chance for me to use i810 driver?
<arsham> I am confused 
<arsham> another thing , maybe helps :
<bryce> there is a chance
<arsham> while locking up , amarok plays the whole song till the end , and doesn't play the next one , maybe related to OSD or notify 
<arsham> and I can ssh and remote control my computer 
<arsham> but keyboard and screen is locked
<arsham> and mouse is active , you know that already
<arsham> how can I use that driver?
<arsham> is it stable?
<ubotu> New bug: #156456 in compiz (restricted) "mplayer can't display Videos " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156456
<arsham> another thing that I saw was :
<arsham> during reboot : I got the splash screen of ubuntu's shutting down , seems that the control got back to the GC
<arsham> bryce, would you please guide me to fix my problem?
<bryce> sorry, I'm a bit busy, but here's some docs that should help for installing i810: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<arsham> thank you
<arsham> and good luck
<bryce> there is also a place for asking for tech support on ubuntu here:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<arsham> thanks man
<bryce> np
<arsham> X crash
<arsham> which graphic card do u advise me for my next laptop?
<bryce> all graphics cards have some bugs, none is perfect
<bryce> i945 seems to be fairly well supported
<arsham> and about performance?
<bryce> best performance are with binary drivers, which are not well supported 
<arsham> thank you , your gr8
<arsham> bye all
<arsham> bye bryce  , thank you helping me
<bryce> heh, some of the fglrx commentary at phoronix is humorous.  "AIGLX is a TOTAL DELUSION. The fps is less than XGL. Firefox scrolling seems like a 286 dir command (on dos).
<bryce> Radeon open source driver is better!"
<tepsipakki> bryce: made some small adjustments to the Projects-page
<tepsipakki> the x11proto's are good to go before the server, since it build-depends on them
<ubotu> New bug: #156550 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "[gutsy] ati open source driver issues with external monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156550
<bryce> ok cool
<bryce> btw, I've also now started a page for patches:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Patches
<bryce> mostly focused on -intel
<bryce> so far haven't run across anything too exciting
<tepsipakki> btw, dropping patch 120 means that users need to put XAANoOffscreenPixmaps in the config, or use EXA
<tepsipakki> otherwise the performance is horrible
<bryce> what about modifying dexconf to put one or the other of those in?
<tepsipakki> well, perhaps we could evaluate EXA
<tepsipakki> for intel&ati at least
<tepsipakki> hey seb128 
<seb128> hi tepsipakki
<tepsipakki> seb128: do you remember why xvfb depends on xfonts-base & xauth? Debian has those in Recommends
<seb128> xvfb doesn't work without xauth
<tepsipakki> the changelog of xorg-server mentions that fabbione pointed that out (haven't asked him yet)
<seb128> xvfb-run
<seb128> if ! which xauth >/dev/null; then
<seb128>     error "xauth command not found"
<tepsipakki> hmm, maybe it should be a Depends on debian as well
<seb128> right
<bryce> heya seb128
<tepsipakki> actually, it's xbase-clients now, but could be changed since it's split now
<seb128> or they don't consider xvfb-run as important enough to add a Depends
<seb128> hello bryce
<seb128> I think we dropped the xauth Depends by mistake during a merge and that was creating ftbfs
<tepsipakki> right
<seb128> because packages using xvfb-run needs to Build-Depends on xauth also then
<seb128> I think it makes sense to have the Depends
<tepsipakki> jcristau: ^^
<tepsipakki> seems like it yes
<jcristau> you need xauth if you want to use xvfb-run, not necessarily for Xvfb
<jcristau> so yeah, if you use xvfb-run at build time, then you need a build-dep on xauth and xfonts-base
 * _jz two hours with feisty's xorg-video-ati (and gutsy's core) and still no freeze using compiz !
<bryce> :-)
<tepsipakki> duh, tried the debian version of hal and still can't change the kblayout
<tepsipakki> even if I remove the fdi it still uses hal-rules
<tepsipakki> finally got the local fdi file to work
<tepsipakki> yeah, I had a broken fdi file, it didn't have a "match" entry for input.keys :P
<tepsipakki> bryce: so, what do we do with the server?-)
<bryce> how do you mean?
<tepsipakki> upload now or keep it on hold
<tepsipakki> besides, until xorg is uploaded people shouldn't be able to upgrade to it without force
<bryce> what's the status with that hal bug you were worried about?
<tepsipakki> it is easily worked around
<tepsipakki> but has to be done by the user for now
<bryce> how serious of an issue is it if not worked around?  does it only affect non-US kbds?
<tepsipakki> only !us yes
<bryce> what's the workaround?
<tepsipakki> and, if the DE forces pc105 layout
<tepsipakki> put a fdi-file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy that changes it
<bryce> where does the fdi-file come from?
<tepsipakki> http://pastebin.com/m51eeabc5
<tepsipakki> nowhere, needs to be made
<bryce> hmm
<tepsipakki> it was discussed last night on #debian-x
<bryce> but people won't be able to upload to xserver 1.4 until the new xorg is there?
<jcristau> you might want to wait until we agree on the transition plan
<jcristau> or, just don't build-dep on libhal-dev
<jcristau> for now
<tepsipakki> hmm, that would work too
<bryce> well, I'd say as long as there's a way we can get xserver into the repo so we can start building against it, but without inflicting the kbd issue on people in general, I'd favor uploading it
<tepsipakki> bryce: yes, as long as there are drivers that have an older ABIVER
<ubotu> New bug: #130837 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) ""Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on Realtime kernel" is missing components" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130837
<bryce> ahh, got lrm with latest fglrx built
<tepsipakki> bryce: is it for gutsy or hardy?
<bryce> gutsy
<tepsipakki> ok
<bryce> I've not set up a Hardy environment for building yet
<tepsipakki> I did, and now some dialogs doesn't have any visible text anymore (in X, before upgrading to 1.4)
<tepsipakki> :)
<bryce> oh lovely
<bryce> it's so good to know we'll have things to keep us busy for Hardy ;-)
<bryce> btw, I've also dug through the -intel git log and identified changes that look interesting from a backporting standpoint:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Patches
<bryce> I don't know if the quirks are worth backporting or not, but if so, there's a slew of them
<bryce> I think tomorrow I'm going to make another pass through the intel bugs and see if any match up to these patches
<tepsipakki> http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/xserver.debdiff
<tepsipakki> bryce: so, I'll upload xorg-server and post a notice on u-d about the issues it has?
<bryce> yup, sounds good
<tepsipakki> right, I'll get on it
<tepsipakki> +with
<tepsipakki> 4h of sleep does take its toll :P
<bryce> heh
<bryce> wow, the new xserver has a surprisingly short changelog
<bryce> +entry
<tepsipakki> could be shorter :)
<bryce> anyway, debdiff looks good
<tepsipakki> 107 is a controversial patch, apparently the toolkits should be fixed not to use background none windows, but..
<tepsipakki> hmm, I was wrong about putting the drivers on hold, since they now depends on xserver >=1.4 so they won't get built before it is uploaded
<tepsipakki> -s
<tepsipakki> um, I _might_ want to change the release name from xorg-server
<bryce> uh?  really?
<tepsipakki> it was gutsy
<tepsipakki> so dput would have uploaded it for gutsy :)
<bryce> ah
<bryce> yeah I do that all the time :-)
<bryce> but I have a plan for preventing it for hardy
<bryce> however right now I need to go to bed.  Meeting time in +5 hrs.
<bryce> bug 156325 is debbed.  'night.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156325 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "New fglrx 8.42.3 to Gutsy" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156325
<tepsipakki> good night
<seb128> bryce: +5h-49min?
<seb128> doh, that was one hour ago ;-)
<seb128> bryce: ignore my comment ;-)
<pcjc2> Bryce?
<pcjc2> I know this bug #93832 is closed, but should we add to the debug pages somewhere that this melting / fading symptom is a _VERY_ bad sign, and one which means you should power off the computer ASAP to avoid potential LCD damage?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93832 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "screen "melts", no output displayed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93832
<pcjc2> Or do we want to avoid letting people think it might be Ubuntu's fault if their LCD breaks for any reason later in its life?
<ubotu> New bug: #156658 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Console incorrectly programmed if leaving X with no outputs (945GM)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156658
<baggins> hum
<baggins> i've lost DRI on ubuntu 7.10 when i log in. it seems to spawn a new X server when i log in and can't get a lock on the hardware because the login screen still has it.
<baggins> i am logged in on the terminal with startx at the moment.
<tepsipakki> baggins: filed a bug yet?
<baggins> no
<tepsipakki> please do
<tepsipakki> attach xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<baggins> ok, i'll do it when i have to reboot and i get annoyed about it again
<baggins> i guess i have the question of: is that normal? does GDM now spawn a new X server when a user logs in?
<tepsipakki> no
<tepsipakki> and no
<tepsipakki> create another user and then login as that user
<ubotu> New bug: #155531 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "totem don't display video on Ubuntu 7.10" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155531
<_jz> that new  xserver-xorg-video-ati is pure crap !! i hope there will be a fix soon ! :/
<baggins> do you have DRI?
<tepsipakki> bryce: awake already? I thought about the colors in Projects
<tepsipakki> bryce: could green be for done items, yellow pending, and red (?) for open
<ubotu> New bug: #156666 in xorg (main) "Xorg restarts randomly while typing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156666
<tepsipakki> bbl ->
<ubotu> New bug: #46463 in language-support-th (main) "Western keyboard layouts don't work after thai language login" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46463
<ubotu> New bug: #156573 in xorg (main) "xserver bug needs resolved" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156573
<ubotu> New bug: #156341 in xorg (main) "ubuntu 7.10 and ATI = black screen?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156341
<ubotu> New bug: #154210 in compiz (main) "Massive memory leak in compiz (dup-of: 151168)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154210
<baggins> hum
<baggins> lots of ATI issues, it seems with 7.10
<tepsipakki> black screen issues are known
<ubotu> New bug: #156801 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "totem display`s vertical lines no movie Gutsy 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156801
<baggins> heh
<baggins> wow you can just see the dups rolling in. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #156824 in xorg (main) "Xorg freaks out, hogs CPU, and possesses my laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156824
<bryce> heya tepsipakki
<bryce> tepsipakki: I got a weird issue I'm trying to sort out with a user on i810
<bryce> they've got a bunch of large LCD panels mounted that display info in kiosk mode, with Feisty installed
<bryce> some of the LCD panels are mounted in landscape mode, others in portrait mode and rotated 90 deg with xrandr
<bryce> oddly, a lot of the landscape (unrotated) displays are having failures where they lock up
<bryce> the lock ups occur after several day's uptime (typically about 6 days, but as little as 40 min in some cases)
<bryce> initially we suspected memory leaks, and in fact there were some memory leaks
<bryce> but in tracking memory usage, it seems that in many cases there is no memory growth prior to the failure
<bryce> do you know of any issues with i810 that could result in a lockup after an arbitrary amount of time, or have any ideas on why a i810 system would fail *unless* it were rotated with xrandr?
<tepsipakki> so they are identical otherwise?
<bryce> yes
<tepsipakki> indeed sounds strange.. what bug is it?
<bryce> exactly the same hardware and software.  They're mounted different, and one set is rotated
<bryce> mark tardiff reported it to me, but apparently he hasn't put in a bug report on it for some reason
<bryce> we've not been able to find an error message or backtrace
<bryce> (honestly I'm still not convinced that it's an Xorg issue)
<tepsipakki> I'm afraid I don't have any ideas either
<bryce> ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #156839 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia graphics cat not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156839
<ubotu> New bug: #154818 in xorg (main) "X broken by upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154818
<ubotu> New bug: #82577 in xfce4-terminal (main) "Terminal does not work on Xubuntu feisty (dup-of: 91849)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82577
<ubotu> New bug: #133088 in xfce4-terminal "xubuntu terminal (xfterm4) dies, kills X (dup-of: 91849)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133088
<ubotu> New bug: #149864 in xorg (main) "Problems with x.org after update." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149864
<pcjc2> hi
<pcjc2> lots of flux on bugs today
<pcjc2> bryce: (or anyone) is there any way we can get launchpad to fix the mime type of Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old etc..?
<bryce> heya pcjc2
<bryce> hmm, good thought
<bryce> I'm not really sure, but maybe you could ask on #ubuntu-devel?
<pcjc2> ok, I'm subscribed to the launchpad beta list, might be worth asking there
<pcjc2> Xorg*log* -> text/plain
<bryce> yeah
<pcjc2> Not a lot of response from the Intel guys...
<bryce> nope :-(
<pcjc2> what are they up to (coding driver support for their latest unreleased chipset in secret?)
<bryce> I see they're listed as attending Barcamp, so if that's true, I'll be seeing them this weekend
<bryce> no idea
<pcjc2> aha, say hello for me!
<bryce> will do; I also plan to query them about -intel bugs
<bryce> oh hey btw, I was a busy bee last night...
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Patches
<pcjc2> We've done the hard parts... just need them to review the patches, or investigate the _why_ now we know the workarounds / fixes
<bryce> I gathered a listing of -intel (and other) patches for reviewing
<bryce> most of those are probably crap patches, or ones we already have, but probably worth a look
<pcjc2> wow... thats a lot of patches
<bryce> if you could review them, and mark ones that look irrelevant to help narrow the list, it'd be a big help
<bryce> I'm looking from the direction of going through our bug reports and see if any match with these patches
<bryce> in which case I'll build one or two -intel rollups with some patches for folks to test with
<pcjc2> some of those are backports from git
<pcjc2> I was meaning to email you
<bryce> right, all the ones marked origin 'xorg git'
<pcjc2> (but haven't fixed my laptop install yet.. am on a different machine now0
<pcjc2> )
<pcjc2> hah... didn't spot that!
<pcjc2> no.. some of the Fedora ones I recognise form git too
<bryce> yeah, so those will come automatically if/when we get a new -intel release
<pcjc2> I think we need to put together a patch with the 855 fixes, and push into Hardy
<bryce> but if we can key up some of these to high priority issues in the intel tracker, we could sru them into Gutsy
 * bryce nods
<pcjc2> (We might consider my startup without blinking lots patch for a future push to Hardy)
<pcjc2> Sounds like pushing those fixes closes a few bugs, and we can see what is left
<pcjc2> I might not be able to look at these tonight (want to fix my laptop install, and its already 12PM)
<pcjc2> will try to do so in a day or so..
<bryce> no prob
<bryce> yeah just wanted to mention it since I'm off tomorrow, traveling friday, and then in conference mode for the next 2 weeks 
<bryce> I should still be around online but intermittently, and my productivity is probably not going to be as high; I figure I'll mostly focus on bug triaging and other random bits and pieces
<pcjc2> The intel git tree has changed loads since 2.1.1
<bryce> yup
<pcjc2> Do you know if they planned to do a bugfix release in the 2.1 series, or just finish what they've got in HEAD now?
<bryce> I went through the full changelog in git to identify this shortlist of "interesting" changes
<bryce> I've no idea
<pcjc2> (might be worth asking them that)
<bryce> I've been speculating about a 2.1.2 but that's just me
<bryce> yup definitely
<bryce> oh also, if there are patches you have or know of, that we should definitely include either in Hardy or as a backport or update to Gutsy, can you add them to that X/Patches page?  I can then roll them up and take care of processing them through from there.
<jcristau> kyle was supposed to do 2.1.2 a while ago, but...
<bryce> jcristau: do you know if anyone is planning on picking that up?
<jcristau> i don't
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-25
<pcjc2> There was one on the list today... fixed a crash with only TV output enabled, when into git _RIGHT_ away.. some people get special treatment ;)
<bryce> there's been a bunch of TVout quirks added to git I see
<bryce> which we may want to consider rolling together... might help with bug 13164 and probably others
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 13164 in linux-source-2.6.15 "No sound from snd_intel8x0 on Acer4001WLMi Laptop ("semaphore is not ready")" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13164
<bryce> er, bug 131646
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131646 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "only a  part of the desktop is useable with native screen resolution and Intel graphic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131646
<pcjc2> I was thinking about that clone modes vs. short gnome panels problem
<pcjc2> For me, the "correct" fix has to be one of either... a) Pick min res of all cloned screens, and use that for all
<pcjc2> b) Perhaps for LCD panels which won't scale nicely, we should have the option of centering a smaller mode on a screen at the native resolution (black borders)
<tormod> hi, about the mime types, everything *.log or *.log.old is probably text/plain. Ask in #launchpad.
<bryce> heya tormod
<bryce> actually .log is ok, but I've also noticed .old isn't
<bryce> tormod, btw I wanted to ask your opinion about -ati driver patches - do you know of any we ought to sru for gutsy?
<tormod> many of the git commits are so dependent on each other that it just makes sense to do them all...
<tormod> you think about other patches from suse etc?
<tormod> for distro-patches not in git, I just ask is there a reason they are not in git?
<bryce> I identified quite a few there on the X/Patches page but I didn't look at them (I was mostly searching for -intel patches, but figured I'd list the -nv and -ati ones while I was at it)
<tormod> when I find time, I can look through them and in the first place see if some are obsolete or do not apply any longer.
<tormod> I looked at them quickly today, some seem very intrusive...
 * _jz 18 hours with feisty's xserver-xorg-video-ati under gutsy, and no freeze :)
<bryce> tormod: thanks
<bryce> tormod: yeah if they look too intrusive and risky, that'd be another thing to note; we probably wouldn't want to use them unless they fixed especially critical issues we have
<tormod> is the whole X/Patches page about SRU to gutsy?
<bryce> that's the main purpose
<bryce> but also for tracking patches that other distros are carrying, with our review of them so we know if we should carry them too or not
<tormod> I guess the xorg git things will get into hardy through new releases
<bryce> right
<pcjc2> http://launchpad.net/bugs/156888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156888 in malone "Xorg.0.log.old attachments not recognized as text/plain" [Undecided,New] 
<tormod> many radeonhd commits today! uploaded a new version to my ppa. (just hope I got everything right - the feedback in the upload process sucks)
<tormod> g'night
<tepsipakki> the suse ati-patches are all really old
<tepsipakki> >1.5 years
<tepsipakki> one of them touches radeon_mergedfb.c so that is clearly obsolete
<bryce> are all of them obsolete?
<bryce> (if they are, I'll mark them all so)
<ubotu> New bug: #131324 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Can't suspend or hybernate with fglrx drivers on Radeon XPRESS 200M" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131324
<tepsipakki> bryce: I'm not sure yet
<tepsipakki> I'll try them against the one we have
<bryce> ok, and go ahead and mark ones 'obsolete' or whatever as you're certain about them
<tepsipakki> btw, what did you think of the coloring idea I had? "green" seems to me as if it's done :)
<tepsipakki> yellow would be pending, and red or something for open items
<tepsipakki> hmm, or reserve red for critical ones
<bryce> yeah I was thinking about red for critical
<bryce> yellow for pending sounds good (actually lightyellow looks less intense)
<bryce> I sort of like gray for done since that suggests "this line is no longer important"
<tepsipakki> I reordered the items so that the list could be reused for next releases, and work through them in order
<bryce> I could go with something different then green if you'd prefer - we'd only need to change it at the start of each table
<tepsipakki> ok, np
<bryce> excellent
<bryce> today I went through all the High importance -intel bugs and updated a bunch
<tepsipakki> need to take the kids to a photographer, bbl ->
<tepsipakki> I'll check those later :)
<bryce> I also found one (bug 51991) that sounds sort of akin to the issue I was describing earlier... xorg freeze after arbitrary period of time.  Not certain, but I'm going to keep an eye on it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51991 in xorg "Xorg process freezes, uses 100% of CPU. Can be killed by remote terminal." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/51991
<bryce> cya
<ubotu> New bug: #155476 in compiz (main) "850 mb of memory used in compiz (Gutsy 64 bits) (dup-of: 151168)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155476
<ubotu> New bug: #156833 in kpowersave (universe) "Hibernate broken in Gutsy (dup-of: 121653)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156833
<ubotu> New bug: #152294 in ubuntu "hibernation problem under ubuntu/gutsy-rc (dup-of: 121653)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152294
<ubotu> New bug: #140684 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv000044gl()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140684
<ubotu> New bug: #150102 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150102
<ubotu> New bug: #157112 in xorg (main) "Xorg process eating memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157112
<tormod> can I propose xorg-server patches (from git) on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Fixes_to_Backport?
<bryce> tormod: yes, but put them on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Patches
<bryce> the Fixes_to_Backport page is mostly out of date now that xserver 1.4 is in
<tepsipakki> bryce: the server won't be built before my sync requests have been handled
<tepsipakki> which will happen some time next week I guess
<bryce> tepsipakki: ok; will that be a problem?
<bryce> will we just need to put in build requests?
<tepsipakki> that's no problem, we can upload packages to the queue at will
<bryce> btw, do you know offhand, is hdmi out supported on -ati?
<tepsipakki> no, since those all are r5/6xx-cards :)
<bryce> thought so
<tepsipakki> it'll probably require a binary module for the kernel
<ubotu> New bug: #157209 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new with Quadro NVS 140M issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157209
<ubotu> New bug: #157213 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Incorrect refresh rate probed from bad BIOS tables in 855GM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157213
<ubotu> New bug: #157214 in xorg (main) "X fails to start after upgrade from fiesty with Radeon 9600 dual monitors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157214
<ubotu> New bug: #157254 in xorg (main) "Crash Gutsy Gibbon, at boot system with Via S3 Unichrome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157254
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-26
<ubotu> New bug: #157319 in xorg (main) "RandR loaded, but missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157319
<ubotu> New bug: #136315 in ubuntu "[gutsy] suspend/resume is broken on Inspiron 8600 (dup-of: 121653)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136315
<ubotu> New bug: #140766 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Suspend not working on Inspiron 6400 (gutsy) (dup-of: 121653)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140766
<ubotu> New bug: #157321 in hwdata "28 new Dell monitors for hwdata file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157321
<ubotu> New bug: #147689 in scim (main) "input for applications freezes with scim (dup-of: 66104)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147689
<ubotu> New bug: #156009 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "low graphics mode intel 945gm (dup-of: 117220)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156009
<ubotu> New bug: #157408 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Xserver does not work with DVI monitor anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157408
<ubotu> New bug: #140956 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Please include nvidia 100.14.19 drivers in gutsy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140956
<ubotu> New bug: #157423 in xorg (main) "Xorg hangs during idle [gutsy, i810]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157423
<ubotu> New bug: #32474 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "Xserver doesn't restart (fglrx-driver & Radeon 9600)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32474
<ubotu> New bug: #157489 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Please update ati driver to version 8.42" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157489
<_jz> hello there
<_jz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compizsettings/+bug/108527 << very confusing update of the reports about the supposed ATI+compiz freeze... 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108527 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X freezes when compiz is enabled on ATI cards" [High,Confirmed] 
<_jz> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #157548 in xorg (main) "video goes blank and have to restart computer after 7.1 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157548
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-27
<ubotu> New bug: #157596 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "switch video button doesn't change display status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157596
<bryce_> heya
<tepsipakki> hey
<tepsipakki> 5min until the cab arrives ;)
<tepsipakki> <yaaawwn>
<tepsipakki> and the next 18h or so travelling, seeya! ->
<baggins> hum. gdm appears to be trying to start xgl, but xgl fails to start dri.
<baggins> when i log in
<baggins> if my .xsession-errors is to be believed
<baggins> it does flicker like it's restarting X when i log in, before it starts gnome.
<baggins> ok putting the file in ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable helps
<Q-FUNK> hm
<Q-FUNK> hm.
<bryce_> heya Q-FUNK
<Q-FUNK> hey :)
<tepsipakki> whee
<bryce_> heya tepsipakki, you arrived?
<tepsipakki> yes!
<tepsipakki> I stink
<tepsipakki> ..so shower it is
<tepsipakki> bryce_: ^
<bryce_> cool
<Q-FUNK> heh
<Q-FUNK> you're all at UDS?
<bryce_> yeah
<tepsipakki> bryce_: so, where are you?
<tepsipakki> bah, I'll change to the other nick, too much latency with this one
<bryce_> I'm in the kde4 discussion right now
<tepsi2> oh ok
<tepsi2> is there a schedule?
<bryce_> yeah up front by the elevators
<tepsi2> bah, i missed all the good stuff :)
<bryce_> nah we still got tomorrow
<bryce_> which talks sounded interesting?
<tepsi2> I'm not sure, but there isn't anything left for today :)
<tepsi2> hm, midnight @ finland
<tepsi2> been up for 19h
<Q-FUNK> niinpä
<Q-FUNK> tepsi2: when you're back, are you interested in a short paying gig?
<tepsi2> Q-FUNK: what kind of a gig?
<bryce_> tepsi1, I assume you've gone to sleep, but if not, I'm over in the green chairs by the bathrooms now
<tepsi2> ha, I see you
<Q-FUNK> tepsi2: -amd is in bad need of an overhaul and the dayjob would be willling to pay someone to fix autoconfiguration and to bring it up to 7.3 standards.
<tepsi2> Q-FUNK: sounds interesting, but I'm afraid it's a bit too much for my skills ;)
<Q-FUNK> tepsi2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-amd/+bug/140051
<tepsi2> yeah, I've seen that..
<Q-FUNK> that's the one. :)
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-28
<pcjc2> Hi all
<pcjc2> bryce?
<pcjc2> anyone about?
<tepsipakki> pcjc2: yeah, having an xorg session @ fosscamp
<bryce_> heya pcjc2
<pcjc2> cool,
<pcjc2> I have to go make food now
<pcjc2> but was just wanting to throw out the suggestion of using tags in launchpad for various graphics cards
<pcjc2> Seems we're almost doing that with the description edits like (945GM) etc..
<bryce_> yeah I'd been thinking similarly
<Q-FUNK> me & Kenshi need a similar system for all the printer-specific bugs against CUPS.
<tepsipakki> jcristau: hey, I've just finished putting the ubuntu xorg-pkg in git \o/. Bryce created an account for himself on alioth, so could you add him to pkg-xorg?
<tepsipakki> no rush or anything
<tepsipakki> I'll ask the more difficult git questions on #debian-x :) ->
<ubotu> New bug: #158123 in ubuntu "Blank screen from Grub to Login on 7.10 Gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158123
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-20
<persia> I've been looking at joysticks in intrepid.  While it's nice that they don't crash X anymore, it seems X still has an exclusive lock on them, so they don't work with any games.
<persia> In order to blacklist them, would it be better to blacklist from HAL, or from X?
<persia> I think X is hard because HAL seems to claim they are pointers, but seek confirmation before trying to change HAL.
<tjaalton> locked by the evdev driver you mean?
<persia> tjaalton, I believe so.
<persia> At least not accessible to user programs attempting to access the deivce.
<tjaalton> so -joystick would be better?
<persia> No, that only exposes joystick events within X.  All the games are coded against /dev/input/js*
<tjaalton> that should be easy to fix by adding the needed information to the joystick fdi file
<persia> That doesn't help at all, until all the games are ported.
<jcristau> or patch X and evdev to stop grabbing the device
<tjaalton> ah..
<tjaalton> now I finally see the problem :)
<jcristau> persia: x-x-i-joystick grabs the devices as well?
<persia> I like the idea of X being able to use a joystick as a pointer device, but I don't think we can port all the games for intrepid (or probably, jaunty).
<persia> I'd like installing -joystick to be able to make X input with a joystick work, and uninstalling make the games work.
<persia> That seems the least painful compromise until the games can be ported (changing libSDL will probably get 50% of them).
<persia> jcristau, Yes, or at least limited testing with jstest and jsdemo indicates this.
<persia> The annoying thing is that from what I can tell from lshal output, hal claims they are pointing devices (which is true).
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> that's why evdev steals them
<persia> Right.
<persia> So where I'm not sure is whether HAL should just not show them, or whether HAL should send an additional property that evdev uses as a negative selector.
<jcristau> i guess it's a bit too late to stop the device grabbing for intrepid.. you'd have to deal with the duplicated events from xorg.conf devices
<persia> Ideally, I'd like to have the solution either be a hack that can be reverted easily, or a path that works going forward, and will be the standard.
<persia> jcristau, The problem is that I'm not getting duplicate events.  I'm getting no events.
<persia> Duplicate events is probably acceptable.  The only use case I know it breaks is playing FPS with a mouse and joystick.
<jcristau> i'm talking about what happens if evdev stops grabbing devices
<jcristau> and you have mouse/kbd sections in xorg.conf
<persia> RIght.  evdev stopping grabbing devices unilaterally is probably more of a headache.  Something that could detect that the item was a joystick would be better.
<persia> I know this information is available from the kernel, as lsinput can tell if something is a keyboard, a mouse, or a joystick.
<jcristau> info.capabilities in lshal contains joystick?
<jcristau> input.joystick even
<persia> No, it doesn't.  I could probably make it do so.
<persia> (although someone else could probably do this faster)
<tjaalton> pitti could know what needs to be done
<persia> So, if input.joystick was exported, could they be blacklisted within X unless xserver-xorg-input-joystick was installed?
<jcristau> not really. but they could be ignored by evdev.
<persia> (where presumably xserver-xorg-input-joystick would then be able to use that as a filter when accessing devices, making the related .fdi file easier to write)
<persia> Ignored by evdev is probably good enough at this stage for intrepid.
<persia> To whom could I ship joysticks to help create a better solution for jaunty?
<tjaalton> if input.joystick was exported, the fdi file in -joystick would be a lot saner than now (whitelisting models, blech)
<persia> OK.  I'll go hack that up then.
<tjaalton> oh you wrote that already, I'm slow :)
<persia> tjaalton, Well, the difference between what I write and what you write is that the latter is more likely to be correct :)
<tjaalton> ignored by evdev is probably the correct path anyway
<persia> Great.  Now to figure out how inpututils does it.
<tjaalton> persia: hmm, perhaps, although in this case they were essentially the same :)
<tjaalton> persia: do ask pitti, he might know the answer already
<persia> tjaalton, I probably will, but I generally find it's a good idea to read a little code before talking to pitti, or I may not understand the response.
<tjaalton> persia: heh, could be
<wgrant> persia: How does lsinput say that it knows it's a joystick?
<persia> wgrant, Well, I thought it did.  Seems I may be mistaken
<persia> Last time I was seriously trying to make joysticks work was feisty : since then we've been pretty stable.
<wgrant> It would be nice if the kernel could tell us.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> The kernel does know.
<persia> Indeed.
<wgrant> It gives me a /dev/input/js0
<wgrant> apt-get source linux it is.
<wgrant> Or udev, hmmm.
<wgrant> No, Linux.
<persia> Yeah.  It looks more and more like a kernel thing.  udev seems to lump joysticks and mice, and find them both with the same match rule.
<wgrant> udev checks the name that the kernel gives it.
<persia> Hrm.  Actually, there is a way to collect it from an API.  input-kbd and jstest get different information on the lists of available buttons.
<davmor2> Morning guys.  I did and update to intrepid this morning all went except that nvidia -177 set my hz to 60 rather than 75 which made the desktop blurry and the bottom bar disappear off the screen.
<mvo> tjaalton: bugs.freedesktop.org is the right bts for the screensaver patch at http://paste.ubuntu.com/60050/ ?
<tjaalton> mvo: yes
<persia> Hey.  So I finally got my i386 machine installed, and can confirm that the same hardware that doesn't work on amd64 works fine on i386.
<tjaalton> persia: the joysticks?
<persia> The HAL input looks similar, except for the lack of x11_driver on i386.  Would this be something in evdev then?
<persia> Yep, the joysticks.
<persia> (and no, I don't think telling all amd64 users to generate .fdi files is a good solution)
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> what do you get in the log with x86?
<tjaalton> when you plug in the joystick?
<tjaalton> oh, and what do you mean by working fine?
<tjaalton> evdev _doesn't_ grab the device?
<tjaalton> since that's essentially what happens to me, it refuses to use them
<jcristau> he says there's no x11_driver
<tjaalton> hrm, should read
<jcristau> which points to hal or kernel
<jcristau> afaict
<tjaalton> yeah
<persia> jcristau, So HAL is giving different output for i386 and amd64?  I thought input.x11_driver would be set by X.
<tjaalton> persia: no, it's the hal fdi-files that do it
<tjaalton> 10-x11-input.fdi
<persia> Now I'm extra confused, as lshal shows input.mouse in info.capabilities, which is what 10-x11-input.fdi is matching.
<tjaalton> this is a fresh install?
<tjaalton> so nothing in /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<persia> Yep.  Within the hour.
<persia> There's a preferences.fdi file
<tjaalton> that's normal
<tjaalton> try restarting hal?
<persia> restarting with the joystick attached?
<tjaalton> shouldn't matter
<tjaalton> bryce: the patch for bug 261977.. I gave it some thought. The fallback should be used _only_ if the .ids-files are used, since if the user doesn't have an xorg.conf, the first driver will then be vesa :)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/261977/+text)
<tjaalton> good ubottu
<tjaalton> mvo: gotta run now, but I'll apply the patch later today
<mvo> thanks tjaalton
<tjaalton> mvo: and upstream tomorrow when I get my fd.o account ;)
<mvo> tjaalton: ha! excellent
<persia> Nope.  Restarted HAL.  restarted X.  On i386, the joystick persists in showing info.capabilities including input.mouse, the HAL fdi file matches on input.mouse, and it doesn't work to control my pointer.  Same joystick on amd64 is grabbed by evdev.
<mvo> tjaalton: you get commit access? congrats :-D
<mvo> tjaalton: that is truely excellent news 
<tjaalton> mvo: well, ajax said I'd need one.. why not. bryce should too :)
<tjaalton> persia: duh, can't think of what's wrong then :/
<tjaalton> anyway, got to go now for a while ->
<persia> tjaalton, OK.  Is this maybe a bug on i386 that it works when it shouldn't?
<tjaalton> persia: it's something bizarre that I haven't seen yet ;)
<persia> OK.  Anyone else have any suggestions?
<jcristau> persia: if you have input.mouse but no x11_driver, that sounds like a hal bug, yes
<persia> jcristau, OK.  I'll go bug pitti again.  Sounds like it's a bug that I want replicated to amd64 as well :)
<mvo> bryce: it looks like the gnome-control-center upload you did is not in bzr, did you forget to bzr push maybe?
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-21
<bdmurray> bryce: did you see the updates to bug 248521?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248521 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse "vmmouse seems to register incorrect x,y values for mouseclick" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248521
<bryce> thanks
<bryce> bdmurray: hrm
<bryce> I knew I should have asked him to give a debdiff...
<bryce> bdmurray: ok reopening bug
<bdmurray> thanks
<bryce> tjaalton: I guess I don't know what you mean with your comment on my patch for 261977
<bryce> tjaalton: if execution reaches my section of code, it's already gone through trying to use the .ids files, so not really sure what you mean.
<bryce> heya federico1
<bryce> bdmurray: uploaded
<federico1> yo bryce
<tjaalton> bryce: hmm, I realize that it shouldn't be a problem after all, since we use the .ids files
<tjaalton> but otherwise it would be, since matches[0] would be occupied before it reaches the vendor-id -based autoconfigure
<bryce> heya tjaalton
<bryce> tjaalton: well perhaps I misunderstood your original description of the problem, because I understood that having maches[0] be occupied was exactly the intent?
<bryce> tjaalton: I assume that if you are not using an xorg.conf, that it would go through the .ids files to detect the driver to use, and only if no .ids files match, would it use -vesa
<tjaalton> bryce: yes, you understood me correctly, and I misunderstood the implications of the patch :)
<tjaalton> in other words, we should be covered because we have the .ids files
<bryce> ah ok
<tjaalton> I just forgot that yesterday
<bryce> has anyone tested the patch so far?
<tjaalton> I haven't tested it yet, but will do so ASAP
<tjaalton> mm, what's that smell..
 * tjaalton goes to the shower
<tjaalton> superm1: ping? you have an opinion on bug 282203?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282203 in wacom-tools "Wacom tablet hotplug is no longer enabled by default" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282203
<tjaalton> I'm having second thoughts
<tjaalton> superm1: and since you added the N-Trig to the fdi-file, I think you'd like to keep the hotplug working, even if it's not fully working and would need more work to get it to work locally
<tjaalton> sigh, I'm done with joysticks for now
<bryce> yeah, those guys have also been sending me email directly
<bryce> I just referred them back to your comments on the bug
<tjaalton> I should probably play games more
<bryce> we went through the same situation with video back a few releases ago when xrandr came in
<tjaalton> happy living on the edge
<bryce> there are some problems that just require going through breakage for a release or so before it restabilizes and so the original issue finally goes away
<bryce> although of course we *still* can't do triple-head, like could be done in feisty, but....
<tjaalton> "stick to hardy" is my next reply
<bryce> or "send a patch"
<tjaalton> heh, yeah those things need more work on the foundations, and AIUI things are coming together now that the memorymanager is finally in 2.6.28rc
<bryce> really, intrepid is intended to push envelopes a bit
<tjaalton> I think we are doing well in that regard
<tjaalton> :P
<bryce> well, it's definitely something I thought about early on, after the xrandr experience
<bryce> we could have held off one more release before adopting input-hotplug
<bryce> and then in theory upstream would have independently solved issues with various input devices and such
<tjaalton> I think we've helped upstream with this, like the crasher with joysticks
<bryce> yep
<bryce> also, we'd have had to go through some amount of pain regardless, whenever we adopted it
<bryce> intrepid is a good point, because it's right on the heels of an LTS
<bryce> so for business type users, end users, and others who can't handle some instability, hardy is still right there on hand
<bryce> but for developers, power users, and others who want to see the latest and greatest stuff, this is useful
<bryce> I'm glad it's joysticks and wacoms we're worried about, and not keyboards and mice
<tjaalton> yeah
<wgrant> Lots of people are complaining at the breakage.
<tjaalton> wgrant: joystick?
<wgrant> tjaalton: And input config and the like.
<wgrant> But they eventually shut up after a bit of an argument about how we need to break things due to bad timing sometimes.
<tjaalton> well, pitti replied to the thread, and if hal can be fixed to handle joysticks properly, then this issue is easy to fix
<tjaalton> but sure, that's not all
<wgrant> tjaalton: I checked HAL specs last night, and input.joystick is already defined.
<wgrant> It's just not used, at least in Ubuntu.
<tjaalton> right
 * wgrant sighs.
<tjaalton> hald/linux/device.c probably needs fixing
<wgrant> How does my university manage to get their 2009 reenrolment form to not work in Firefox 3?
<wgrant> I'm sure at least 90% of the student population uses Firefox 3.
<tjaalton> what, it already checks for joysticks
<wgrant> And it's a basic POST form, but the Java server manages to crash.
<wgrant> tjaalton: Does it!?
<tjaalton> check the file
<wgrant> I didn't see that last night.
<tjaalton> hal source
<wgrant> I glanced over it a bit.
<tjaalton> I should also write a 30min presentation about Ubuntu for Thursday, but oh well, RC coming up
<wgrant> I agree with the TODO...
<wgrant> That check looks about as arbitrary as one can get.
<wgrant> And why does a joystick become a tablet as well in that case?
<wgrant> What a strange piece of code.
<tjaalton> heh
<bryce> night
<tjaalton> night bryce
<wgrant> Night bryce.
<tjaalton> yep, the patch for bug 261977 works fine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in dell "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261977
<jcristau> tjaalton: vesa as fallback is only ok on x86 afaik. but i guess ubuntu only ships those so.. :)
<tjaalton> jcristau: right..
<tjaalton> jcristau: well, the fallbacks could be added still
<tjaalton> fbdev I mean
<tjaalton> ppc is busted anyway :)
<jcristau> yeah what's up with that?
<tjaalton> no news, but it's not the xkb patches
<tjaalton> actually, dan did update the bug (bug 281610
<tjaalton> )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281610 in ubuntu-ps3-port "[regression, intrepid] Xorg servers broken "No core keyboard" and "failed to initialize core devices"" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281610
<jcristau> tjaalton: i suspect the casts in DeviceSetProperty() could break things
<jcristau> because endianness
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> yeah somehow I don't think 1.5.2 is to blame..
<jcristau> DisableDevice(inputInfo.keyboard) -> fail
<jcristau> or something like that
<jcristau> hmm
<jcristau> that said dev->enabled is a Bool, so maybe not
<jcristau> in any case investigating that might help
<tjaalton> ok, I'll have a look
 * albert23 thinks he found a bug in xxi-evdev that causes the joystick problem in intrepid
<albert23> #define TestBit(bit, array) (array[(bit) / LONG_BITS]) & (1 << ((bit) % LONG_BITS)) seems to be wrong
<albert23> it must be: #define TestBit(bit, array) (array[(bit) / LONG_BITS]) & (1l << ((bit) % LONG_BITS))
<albert23> I found my gamepad claimed to have button 287, which does not really exist
<albert23> Then I tested the TestBit macro, and found it returned values not equal to 2^31 for Testbit(287, key_bitmask)
<albert23> So I made the above change in evdev.c, and now evdev no longer manages the gamepad.
<jcristau> albert23: care to file this on bugs.freedesktop.org?
<albert23> jcristau: I can do that. Is that for product xserver?
<jcristau> albert23: product xorg, component Input/evdev
<albert23> jcristau: OK
<jcristau> thanks
<albert23> jcristau: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18150
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 18150 in Input/evdev "evdev detects non-existing button as mouse button" [Normal,New] 
<tjaalton> albert23: thanks, that's probably why it doesn't manage my rumblepad on i386, which is correct
<tjaalton> um, I mean that it worked on 32bit
<tjaalton> ..platforms
<jcristau> that would explain the difference persia was getting between 32 and 64bits
<albert23> I got the same difference between i386 and amd64
<jcristau> i'll apply the fix upstream tonight if nobody beats me to it
<tjaalton> hum, need to get that account :)
<tjaalton> that patch alone should have been enough then to fix the crasher
<tjaalton> albert23: so, with this patch you can use /dev/input/js* normally?
<albert23> tjaalton: Yes indeed. jscalibrator says it uses that device and works fine
<tjaalton> albert23: win :)
<tjaalton> oh right, you mentioned that on b.fd.o
<tjaalton> hm, could the strncpy's be replaced by xnfstrdup..
<superm1> tjaalton, ideally yeah i'd like to keep it working, but it's not critical.  it was more of something nice to do
<tjaalton> superm1: yep, it'll be back after RC
<tjaalton> wacom-tools, evdev uploaded, post RC
<bryce> morning
<tjaalton> morning bryce.. looks like a number of bugs got resolved today :)
<bryce> wow
<tjaalton> the joystick issue should be close to being fixed
<bryce> great, yeah I was going through old bugs last night closing them too
<tjaalton> albert23 found out that the problem was on amd64 only, and a one liner made evdev to reject joysticks like on 32bit
<tjaalton> and mjg59 posted a patch for hal to use input.joystick, so x-x-i-j should be easy to fix use that
<tjaalton> bryce: the patch for "nv chosen.."; it used strncpy's, what about using xnfsrtdup like with the fallback drivers?
<tjaalton> then you wouldn't need to check for the memory
<tjaalton> and it should check for at least __powerpc__ and use fbdev there
<tjaalton> it got the green light, will get in post-RC
<bryce> tjaalton: sure I can make that change
<tjaalton> would make it shorter as well :)
<tjaalton> it's pushed to git.d.o btw
<bryce> oh?  link?
<tjaalton> git fetch?-)
<tjaalton> & rebase origin/ubuntu
<bryce> oh, I thought you meant it was taken upstream
<tjaalton> ah, no
<mnemo> bryce: i've been trying to get this patch cherry picked into intrepid (so that G45 machines dont freeze xorg on startup) --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/285572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285572 in linux-meta "X freezes right after login when using EXA on G45 machine" [Undecided,New] 
<mnemo> do you know if it's a lost cause of can stuff still be fixed?
<mnemo> i dont want to waste time trying to convince people if there is some rule saying stuff can never be merged later than this or that deadline etc
<tjaalton> yeah, radeonhd deathmatch on xorg@
<tjaalton> mnemo: it could be done post-release
<tjaalton> vesa should work on the livecd
<superm1> tjaalton, the nv thing is slipping as a post-rc?
<tjaalton> superm1: yeah..
<superm1> tjaalton, <shrug>....
<tjaalton> superm1: but it works, I tested it with various ways
<superm1> tjaalton, is there any way/thing that i'd be able to do to help it for going in at RC? 
<tjaalton> superm1: bug pitti/slangasek?-)
<bryce> yeah xnfstrdup cuts out some lines, nice
<superm1> tjaalton, it's been blocking testing on at least 2 laptops for us from vendors not technically inclined enough to know how to handle the problem and work around it :(
<tjaalton> bryce: good
<tjaalton> superm1: yeah, should've tried it yesterday but there simply was no time ./
<tjaalton> :/
<tjaalton> now the only remaining bug that is IMO serious is the one with properties breaking input devices on big-endian platforms..
<superm1> what architectures are supported that are big endian?
<superm1> I thought i386 and amd64 were both little endian
<tjaalton> right, none :)
<tjaalton> but ps3-owners will be/are pissed
<superm1> oh I thought powerpc supported both little endian and big endian
<tjaalton> well, it's broken there anyway
<tjaalton> but jcristau pointed out that it's likely DeviceSetProperty() that fails, and as a result disables the device
<bryce> tjaalton: ok, fixed up the patch and pushed
<bryce> tjaalton: I also added the non-vesa fallbacks for sun, &tc.
<bryce> erf, wait
 * bryce fusses with git
<bryce> ok in now
<tjaalton> bryce: great
<bryce> if you wouldn't mind running one more test?  then I can upload, unless you're waiting on anything else?
<tjaalton> no it's fine, I'll rebuild it
<bryce> ok cool
<mnemo> bryce: are you willing to push the xf86-intel patch for G45 if I find someone who will push the agp kernel patch? still talking about this bug (keith packard replied now and recommended we cherry pick these patches) --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/285572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285572 in linux-meta "X freezes right after login when using EXA on G45 machine" [Undecided,New] 
<bryce> mnemo: looking
<mnemo> bryce: this will enable us to boot on the very latest intel motherboards (that started shipping in july 2008)
<bryce> mnemo: fdo not responding; can you post the x driver patch to the bug tracker?
<jcristau> bryce: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-intel.git;a=commitdiff;h=8971411781c5bd0b9e9d4c2c776ba6e21c313f00
<bryce> aha thanks
<bryce> mnemo: yes I'd be willing to push that patch
<mnemo> great then I will try to find someone who can push the kernel part
<mnemo> bryce: it seems that Amit Kucheria is willing to take the patch for intrepid
<mnemo> bryce: can you take it from here or do you need me to do something else for this to happen?
<mnemo> actually
<mnemo> [20:17] <amitk> mnemo: patch is in. Go after bryce.
<mnemo> bryce: please merge the xf86 part now
<bryce> mnemo: on it
<tjaalton> oh, the joystick fix was rejected for release
<bryce> tjaalton: :-/
<bryce> mnemo: will this close 272157?
<bryce> (trying to figure out which lp# to attach the fix to)
<bryce> (I mean, besides 285572)
<mnemo> ive not tested with that particular motherboard but I think its highly likely
<bryce> well, I'll use 285572 and ask the other bug to re-test after it's uploaded
<mnemo> this is the same bug for my motherboard
<mnemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/285572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285572 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "X freezes right after login when using EXA on G45 machine" [High,Triaged] 
<mnemo> ah yeah thats the one you mentioned :)
<bryce> building, then I'll upload
<bryce> mnemo: uploaded
<tjaalton> bryce: well, it's ok as an SRU
<mnemo> bryce: so tomorrow both the kernel fix and the xf86intel fix should be included in the daily ISO? --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ 
<tjaalton> mnemo: likely after the RC
<mnemo> ok
<mnemo> i will test it asap and report back results on the relevant bugs in lp
<bryce> great
<bryce> tjaalton: need my help with the sru?
<bryce> ok I got to run a friend to the train station; be back after lunch
<federico1> tseliot: pingety ping
<tseliot> federico1: hi
<federico1> tseliot: I'm shaving a yak before I can look at your patches... I'm adding GError throughout the GnomeRR/GnomeRRConfig API, so that g-s-d and the capplet can at least present useful errors instead of failing silently
<tseliot> federico1: what errors? The ones about the virtual resolution?
<tseliot> or errors in general?
<tseliot> federico1: BTW here you will find the patches that we have applied to the packages in Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/275977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275977 in gnome-control-center "Setting the Virtual resolution should be easier" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<tseliot> aah, you said GError, ok, forget my question then
<federico1> tseliot: basically, I want callers of gnome_rr_* to know when the XRR functions return an error
<federico1> or when Something Bad(tm) happens like not being able to read the config file
<tseliot> federico1: yes, that would be nice
<tseliot> federico1: BTW I'm writing python bindings for RandR with XCB so that all the functions available in gnome-desktop (included the ones to read EDID) are available in Python too
<tseliot> federico1: now, back to the topic, let me know if you need a hand with either the GNOMERR stuff or with my patches
<tjaalton> bryce: nah, it's pretty certain that it'll get in. just need to upload it to -proposed
<tjaalton> bryce: ok, the xorg-server patch is now tested again, and works
<tjaalton> night..
<wgrant> tseliot: I've got input property stuff in my local python-xlib for testing purposes. Are you also adding it to python-xlib?
<tseliot> wgrant: I was thinking of doing python-xcb-xinput
<tseliot> but I have to finish python-xcb-randr first
<wgrant> tseliot: How are you implementing it? Using ctypes directly on the libs?
<wgrant> I see no python-xcb...
<tseliot> wgrant: it's all python. I'm using xpyb
<tseliot> which in turn requires the latest xcb-proto
<wgrant> seb128: There's no package of xpyb?
<seb128> wgrant: what is xpyb and why should I know? ;-)
<tseliot> xpyb 1.0 was released last friday
<wgrant> seb128: It means "I hate keyboards"
<tseliot> hehe
<seb128> buy a mouse? ;-)
<tseliot> seb128: xpyb = python bindings for xcb
<seb128> ah ok, still not the right guy now, I don't work on python or xcb
<seb128> I'm a GNOME guy ;-)
<tseliot> wgrant: were you looking for Sebastian Heinlein?
<tseliot> i.e. glatzor
<wgrant> tseliot: No, I was looking for t and hit tab.
<wgrant> But I hit s and tab instead.
<wgrant> Sorry seb128.
<tseliot> aah
<tseliot> and no, there's no package of xpyb in ubuntu. Let's introduce it in time for Jaunty
<jcristau> talking of xcb, if someone tells me how the hell i'm supposed to package the new xcbproto, that would be nice
<wgrant> jcristau: What's special about it?
<jcristau> ships some python files that are used when building libxcb
<jcristau> and i have no idea how/where to install those
<wgrant> Why install them if they're only for building?
<tseliot> jcristau: I have provided a patch for an xml to the author, therefore if you need a hand
<jcristau> wgrant: they're in xcbproto, they're needed when building libxcb
<tseliot> they are automatically generated from the xml files
<jcristau> (don't ask me why)
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> That is just strange.
<jcristau> yeah
<jcristau> xcbgen/* in proto
<wgrant> Where does libxcb look for them?
<jcristau> by default they're installed in /usr/share/python2.X/site-packages, which sucks because it depends on the python version
<wgrant> OK.
<wgrant> So you'll need python-(support|central)
<jcristau> that too. but that's not enough
<jcristau> that build system is just weird
<wgrant> I like to keep away from stuff at that level.
<tseliot> jcristau: wgrant is right. Then the files will be installed to /usr/share/pyshared/
<jcristau> libxcb looks for them in `pkg-config --variable=pythondir xcb-proto`
<wgrant> pkg-config for Python? Kill me now.
<tseliot> LOL
<jcristau> well. at least pkg-config i can understand somewhat. python not so much
 * wgrant wonders how people can not know Python.
 * wgrant -> uni
<tseliot> jcristau: is the package maintained somewhere (git, bzr, etc.)?
<jcristau> the xcb stuff? there's a debian branch upstream, but it's probably outdated
<tseliot> yes, xcb-proto
<jcristau> let me push what i have somewhere
<jcristau> http://git.debian.org/?p=users/jcristau/xcb-proto.git
<tseliot> ok, good
<tseliot> I'll have a look at the source
<jcristau> thanks
<tseliot> I will really need that package ;)
<sbeattie> bryce: got any ideas on bug 287215 ? Is -evdev even the right component for that to be filed against?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287215 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[intrepid] xmodmap settings not getting honored when keyboard devices are hotplugged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287215
<bryce> sbeattie: -evdev probably isn't the right component
<bryce> xkeyboard-config might be a better place for it
<sbeattie> bryce: okay, done. Any ideas as to where I should be poking to fix it?
<jcristau> in the server
<bryce> sbeattie: yeah I think tracing in the code to see a) what code is used to set things up with xmodmap, and b) the code that runs when the keyboard is plugged in, and make sure that when b runs, that it appropriately triggers a as well
<bryce> sbeattie: short of that, upstream the bug.  :-)
<sbeattie> /etc/gdm/Xsession is doing the initial setup of xmodmap. I don't understand hal/udev enough to know what gets invoked in that path.
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-22
<bryce> tjaalton: in #271138 you suggested xserver-xorg should depend on -evdev; I've committed this change, but am not 100% sure that's the correct fix?
<wgrant> I think it needs a Really-Really-Really-Recommends.
<bryce> heya wgrant
<bryce> ideas on #276857?
<wgrant> Lovely.
<wgrant> I've seen a fair bit of that on ubuntuforums, but I presumed it was the hal race...
<bryce> something's going bad in libhal
<bryce> yeah looks like inside libhal, one of the dbus calls is not working properly
<bryce> so probably not an xorg issue
<tjaalton> bryce: shouldn't matter if the kbd-lovers have evdev installed ;)
<bryce> tjaalton: referring to #271138?
<tjaalton> bryce: yeah
<bryce> tjaalton: do you think the change will hurt some users?
<tjaalton> bryce: possibly, if they have a stripped-down system with only the essential drivers and no desire to use input-hotplug. but even for them it should work after upgrade, just with evdev
<bryce> hrm
<tjaalton> and adding AutoAddDevices to serverflags would again make kbd/mouse work if needed
<tjaalton> but there should be no need to do that..
<tjaalton> but IMO the users who have blindly forced through an upgrade (and don't have input-all/evdev installed) are more important
 * bryce nods
<bryce> I'm open to suggestions on this one
<tjaalton> we discussed it wit jcristau
<tjaalton> +h
<bryce> ok
<bryce> and...?
<tjaalton> well, if it needs to depend it, that's the place
<tjaalton> but he hasn't given it too much thought yet
<tjaalton> it might change for jaunty
<bryce> ok, that's fine
<mvo_> tjaalton: what is the current best way to make the middle button a scrollwheel? still the fdi stuff from my blog? or is there some cool UI now?
<tjaalton> mvo_: I don't know if there is a gui for it, but 'xinput' should work
<mvo_> Ng: hi! I think you did the xinput magic for the middle mouse button, do you have the recipt for me? this looks like a cleaner solution
<mvo_> hm,  xinput set-int-prop "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" format 8 EmulateWheelButton 2 <- something like this?
<wgrant> tjaalton: There's no GUI for that yet, unfortunately.
 * wgrant points to Jaunty, as usual.
<tjaalton> bad Jaunty ;)
<Ng> mvo: sure, just a sec
<Ng> hm, bah, i thought I blogged this
<Ng> mvo: http://pastebin.com/f43ddc932
<Ng> mvo: see also bug 282387
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282387 in evdev "scrollwheel emulation breaks after suspend with 2.6.27-7" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282387
<mvo> thanks Ng!
<Ng> mvo: feel free to track down and fix the bug, it's making me very sad ;)
<mvo> Ng: I never noticed it with the fdi stuff
<mvo> Ng: thanks, it will make me sad as well
<mvo> Ng: you put it into you .xsession file?
 * mvo wonders if there is a .xsession.d dir
<Ng> mvo: I chucked it in a script in my ~/bin/ and call it from the gnome session thingy, but it's not an adequate solution because the properties are lost when the device is removed for suspend
<Ng> so I was 
<Ng> just running the script manually again on resume
<Ng> but atm even that isn't worth doing because it then just doesn't work without restarting X or rebooting
<mvo> Ng: thanks for all this input (no pun intended :)
<Ng> hehe, np
<Ng> fwiw at the suggestion of the upstream input guy (Peter Hutterer) I built the git version of evdev and tried it with that, but that was a giant pile of spectacular fail and I couldn't even get the scroll to work without the suspend/resume problem (I figured our X server is probably sufficiently different to git for that not to work, or I was just building it wrong)
<tjaalton> hrm, can't get cups-pdf to work
<jcristau> mvo: you can call run-parts from ~/.xsession or ~/.xsessionrc i guess
<tjaalton> mm, installing cups-pdf might help
<mvo> jcristau: oh, cool! thanks
<Q-FUNK>            Bug #287462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287462 in gnome-settings-daemon "Intrepid: forget left-handed mouse setting after resuming from sleep/hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287462
<Q-FUNK> is this an X issue because of the switch to inputdev?
<Ng> is there a correct way of handling a monitor which is being detected as 640x3something?
<Ng> like, aside from whatever underlying bug there is, or broken EDID, is there a correct way to force it to use 1024x768? The X config tool seems to exist less than it used to ;)
<jcristau> Ng: Option "PreferredMode" "1024x768", and maybe add a modeline for it
<jcristau> (assuming randr1.2 driver)
<Ng> I was hoping there would be an option which didn't involve an xorg.conf, but ok ;)
<tjaalton> a proper monitor perhaps?-)
<jcristau> how could you force anything without an xorg.conf?
<Ng> jcristau: well presumably this could be fixed with xrandr --output VGA --addmode
<Ng> but that won't persist
<wgrant> g-s-d needs to learn how to do that. Or we need to quirk every monitor.
<Ng> wgrant: that would make sense, otherwise the new world order of no xorg.conf quickly fails
<wgrant> It shouldn't be difficult to do.
<jcristau> Ng: a 5 line xorg.conf for a broken monitor is not too bad imo
<wgrant> Especially if we can get screen-resolution-extra to do it with its X-Kit goodness.
<Ng> if a tool makes it, sure
<Ng> if I have to make it, fail. I have already forgotten most of what I ever knew about X config files ;)
<tseliot> wgrant: yes, that would be easy to do. I wonder how it could be done from a GUI though
<wgrant> tseliot: "Custom..." in the Resolution dropdown?
<tseliot> wgrant: yes, that can be done.
 * tseliot would like to rewrite that applet in python with his new python-xcb-randr library
<wgrant> That would be nice, but would mean huge permanent divergence from GNOME.
<jcristau> that sounds like the opposite of nice :)
<Ng> gnome needs to learn to love the python
<tseliot> yes, I know but it would be something that both GNOME and KDE could use
<tseliot> only the front end would be different
<tseliot> jcristau: this is my idea of "nice"
<jcristau> i meant the huge diff from upstream
<jcristau> i couldn't care less whether it's c or python
<wgrant> C is no problem once you get used to it.
<tseliot> if upstream doesn't accept my patches to the applet I don't know if I can maintain a patch which is more that 500 lines
<tseliot> of course C is not a problem ;)
<Ng> C is a huge problem! :)
<Ng> I have much better things to do than remember to free memory ;)
<tseliot> hehe
<jcristau> programming is hard. freeing memory is the least of your worries
<tseliot> the right tool for the job
<wgrant> I think we should rewrite it using PHP's GTK bindings.
 * jcristau kills wgrant 
<wgrant> That is surely the right tool.
<wgrant> jcristau: Thankyou. I agree.
<jcristau> :)
<tseliot> wgrant: let's use javascript and qt4 instead
<tseliot> :-P
<wgrant> No, no. VBScript and Qt4.
 * jcristau dies
<wgrant> VBScript and raw X11.
<wgrant> Anyway, bedtime.
<wgrant> We can argue at UDS.
<tseliot> right. Good night wgrant
<wgrant> Night.
<Q-FUNK> re
<Ng> hrm, what happened to my brightness keys!
<Ng> tjaalton: are yours still working?
<Ng> err belay that, my session was hosed => no g-p-m. sorry
<bryce> heya
<Q-FUNK> since upgrading to intrepid, left-handed mouse settings in gnome disappear when returning from sleep or hibernate
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-23
<wgrant> bryce: You dare to defy Launchpad developers? They know much better how we need to use a bugtracker! Haven't they convinced you yet?
<bryce> wgrant: ??
<wgrant> bryce: Your comment in bug #95419.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95419 in malone "Record dependencies between bugs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95419
<bryce> ahh
<tjaalton_> munckfish: hey, did you test the patch already?-)
<munckfish> yes
<munckfish> attached to the bug
<munckfish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xorg-server/+bug/281610
<tjaalton> excellent :)
<tjaalton> let's see if I have time to upload it
<tjaalton> today
<tjaalton> so it'll get in right after RC
<munckfish> cool yes please
<tjaalton> ok, gone again ->
<munckfish> tjaalton: thx so much to you and jcristau for all your help with this!
<tjaalton> munckfish: thanks for testing :)
<superm1> is there a known bug about a usb mouse losing it's wheel up and down events post suspend?
<superm1> i thought i saw something about that for trackpads at some point
<bryce> tjaalton: I've uploaded xorg and xserver with fixes for #261977 and #271138.  Just #281610 is left
<bryce> tjaalton: if you don't mind, I'll go ahead and upload it now that it's been verified by munckfish
<bryce> tjaalton, munckfish:  281610 uploaded.
<tjaalton> bryce: yes, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-24
<bryce> wgrant: you might want to take a peek at bug 282730 when you get a chance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282730 in xorg "locking screen resets mouse settings -  evdev returned to default when computer un-idles" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282730
<wgrant> bryce: That looks like the device's fault... but g-s-d should be smart enough to reset things.
<wgrant> I've known about this sort of thing for a couple of weeks, but thought it only occurred with some strange touchpads.
<wgrant> And it was too late to work out how to add event detection support into g-s-d at that stage.
<bryce> wgrant: ok, if it's a device-specific that lessens the severity
<wgrant> bryce: As you can see, it fails to find the device.
<wgrant> That probably means it decides to go to sleep.
<wgrant> The solution is to have g-s-d watch for input device changes, and possibly suspend/resume as well (depending on how braindead some devices are).
<bryce> yep - do you know if this issue has been communicated upstream to gnome?
<wgrant> I've not heard anything about it, and I've not established any lines of communication with them yet.
<wgrant> I need to soon, but exams loom...
<bryce> no prob, we've plenty of time before jaunty
<wgrant> I think I'll be doing an awful lot of g-s-d and g-c-c hacking after UDS.
<wgrant> bryce: What new stuff are we looking at in X land for Jaunty, other than GEM and MPX?
<tjaalton> my wishlist includes a working nouveau driver, but upstream should wrap up a release first
<bryce> hopefully more stability ;-)
<bryce> we need to do a test package for MPX
<tjaalton> MPX is not necessarily in xserver 1.6
<wgrant> Oh, I thought it had been merged already...
<tjaalton> in master yes
<tjaalton> but XI2 might not end up in 1.6
<wgrant> Ah, 1.6 is already branched?
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<tjaalton> not yet AFAIK
<bryce> I think with MPX what we need to do is provide it as an experimental package for at least one full release, before putting it in
<wgrant> I suspect so.
<wgrant> It is a bit of a change.
<tjaalton> bryce: but it's in the server, no?
<bryce> it could end up uncovering bugs in a variety of client apps, so would be nice to give folks a chance to experiment with it before we switch it on by default
<wgrant> Can we run it until say 
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> ... until say beta, and then switch it off if it proves bad?
<tjaalton> gtk/qt should support it first
<tjaalton> don't know if there still are some problems
<wgrant> I wasn't necessary meaning Jaunty beta, but $CONVENIENT_RELEASE beta.
<bryce> wgrant: that's not a bad idea
 * tjaalton goes hunting some breakfast
<bryce> I think a lot of issues are going to show up as application crashes, in apps that make assumptions that they'll only be accessed by a single pointer device
<bryce> which could be extraordinarily irritating for developers of those apps
<bryce> so I'm thinking rather than force it on them, instead give them some time to opt-in and play with it on non-development systems
<wgrant> Or we could be nasty and force it on them, thus making them fix it *really* quickly.
<bryce> maybe
<bryce> there's going to be a LOT of corner cases that won't get fixed quickly
<bryce> like perhaps fullscreen games
<wgrant> Yes...
<wgrant> I suppose that any device config UI in g-c-c is going to need to be designed with MPX config in mind.
<bryce> yep
<bryce> clearly I need to pay better attention to which machine I'm logged into when I restart gdm
<wgrant> Haha.
<wgrant> That is the main problem with deving X stuff.
<bryce> yep
<bryce> otoh you learn about .xprofile ;-)
 * wgrant knows not of that.
<bryce> create a ~/.xprofile, which is sourced during start up of a graphical session.  Put the cmds for any client apps to start up in there
<wgrant> Ah.
<bryce> create a ~/.xprofile, which is sourced during start up of a graphical session.  Put the cmds for any client apps to start up in there
<bryce> dah
<bryce> night
<wgrant> Night.
<tjaalton> how embarrassing, a guy with hardy on his laptop (intel gfx) can't get the picture to the projector
<wgrant> And now the complaints roll in about us breaking touchpads :(
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> That always works fine for me; what's it breaking on?
<tjaalton> just no picture, xrandr shows both outputs though
<tjaalton> --auto does nothing
<wgrant> Nice.
<tjaalton> nothing visible at least
<wgrant> Which chipset?
<tjaalton> 965GM I think
<tjaalton> wgrant: where are the complaints, the forum?
<wgrant> tjaalton: Yeah
 * wgrant is dealing with them.
<wgrant> I hate to imagine the response we'll get once we update it to master...
<wgrant> Lots of defaults have been changed.
<wgrant> But we'll have a config GUI then, so it shouldn't be toooo bad.
<wgrant> Maybe a more thorough release note should be added about the InputDevice section commenting-out?
<tjaalton> synaptics master?
<wgrant> Yes.
<tjaalton> the inputdevice sections shouldn
<tjaalton> bah
<tjaalton> 't matter when the device is handled via hal
<wgrant> They manage to break things if they're uncommented.
<wgrant> But if they're commented, they lose their non-gconf settings.
<tjaalton> hum, ok
<wgrant> The majority of touchpad complaints early on were fixed by removing the InputDevice section. I'm not sure why
<tjaalton> hmm, or is it evdev for which they are irrelevant
<wgrant> I wonder if it's a good idea to move the Hardy stuff out of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad and into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/Hardy and link to it where relevant... that page is fairly inconveniently unreadable...
<tjaalton> yeah
<wgrant> It also needs more stuff added to it tonight.
 * wgrant copies it elsewhere for hitting.
<wgrant> Oh good, it looks like they've finished my passport.
<tjaalton> going somewhere?-)
<wgrant> tjaalton: UDS?
<tjaalton> wgrant: ahh, of course
<tjaalton> I renewed mine a couple of weeks ago..
<wgrant> Child passports can unfortunately not be renewed here :(
<tjaalton> well, you always get a new one when renewing, right?-)
<wgrant> Yes, but it's a lot more work.
<wgrant> Yay, nice short page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilliamGrant/SynapticsTouchpad
<tjaalton> my old one was a ten-year passport, but with the biometric crap the five years is max
<wgrant> They're still 10 years for adults here.
<tjaalton> EU ftl in this case
<wgrant> But not for me.
<Ng> hrm what happened to bryce's domain
<Ng> I wanted to see http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/PkgList/versions_current.html
<Ng> also, are the 71 and 96 versions of nvidia not compatible with the current X server?
<wgrant> Ng: Correct.
<Ng> wgrant: how come they're still in the archive?
<wgrant> Ng: And drop the 'www.' from bryce's domain.
<wgrant> Ng: Because they might get fixed eventually, I suppose.
<Ng> if people have a card which isn't supported by 177 and they upgrade, aren't they basically screwed?
<wgrant> If their card isn't supported by 173 or 177, they will be migrated to nv.
<wgrant> Unless they don't use update-manager, in which case they deserve to be screwed.
<Ng> they will be migrated to nv, but they will then be offered the nvidia drivers
<wgrant> Will they?
<wgrant> Why?
<Ng> the restricted thingy
<Ng> jockey?
<wgrant> That was fixed months ago.
<wgrant> It won't offer broken drivers.
<Ng> not according to a guy who did an upgrade about 6 hours ago
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> tseliot: ^^
<tseliot> Ng: I fixed this in Jockey
<tseliot> wait, no, it doesn't work
 * tseliot scratches head
 * tseliot checks if the fix is in trunk
<tseliot> this line should have solved the problem:
<tseliot> assert int(version) >= 173, "NVIDIA legacy driver not yet supported"
<Ng> I have no suitable hardware to test this, but if the report is true it's quite a serious bug I think
<tseliot> I'll talk to pitti about this
<Ng> ideally jockey would say "sorry, nvidia are not currently supporting your hardware, os you lose 3D"
<wgrant> s/quite/very/
<tseliot> the dist-upgrade should migrate users to "nv" therefore they won't be screwed up
<tseliot> but yes, we have to fix this in Jockey too or see why my fix doesn't prevent Jockey from showing 96 and 71
<Ng> yeah the guy confirms that he was migrated to nv, which is fine
<Ng> but the little hardware applet would have been there telling him he could upgrade to nvidia, which he did, and that obviously broke
<Ng> is there any chance though that jockey could explicitly say that the hardware is unsupported? upgraders might be confused as to why their experience has regressed
<wgrant> It's probably a bit late for that.
<tseliot> no, if the hardware is not supported then it shouldn't show up in Jockey
<Ng> I'll settle for that ;)
<Ng> it's less than ideal, but I guess there's no good way to notify them that nvidia have screwed them, atm
<Ng> and miles better than offering a broken driver
<tseliot> yep
 * Ng hunts for a bug report about this
<Ng> wow it's hard to find nvidia bugs
<Ng> "1  → 75  of 5421 results " if I just search for "nvidia" in bugs.lp.net/ubuntu/
<tseliot> yes, I know...
<Ng> hmm, I don't think there is a bug for this, at least I can't find it searching for "nvidia intrepid"
<Ng> just asking him to file one
<tseliot> ok, thanks
<Ng> np :)
<Ng> tseliot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288662
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288662 in ubuntu "Incompatible Restricted drivers offered for Legacy Nvidia Cards" [Undecided,New] 
<tseliot> Ng: thanks a lot
<Ng> np
<Ng> fwiw the reporter is in an eastern chinese timezone, but I'm subscribed and will poke him if info is required and he's awake ;)
<Ng> (since it's obviously getting quite tight on timelines now)
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> Ng: the problem should be solved now
<superm1> bryce, wgrant i'm not sure if this should be pointed at evdev or the gnome package that handles settings: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/287801 
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287801 in bluez "intrepid: bluetooth mouse settings lost" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1> but i feel like it shouldn't be kept at bluez, since once it is paired it just shows up as a normal mouse
<Ng> tseliot: great, thanks :)
<superm1> and this is sounding like probably the same type of problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953489
<Ng> does the touchpad stuff use xinput properties? it's my general observation that on a suspend we lose all xinput property settings
<Ng> something needs to learn to recognise the devices and store the settings. gnome-settings-daemon springs to mind
<bryce> morning
<bryce> superm1: probably g-s-d
<bryce> superm1: but wgrant would know for certain
<wgrant> superm1, Ng: That's g-s-d's fault. Some devices disappear on suspend, and g-s-d doesn't know to look for new ones.
<wgrant> The same problem plagues the upstream right/left-handedness setting now.
<superm1> where do the settings get stored in general though?
<superm1> so that they persist from reboot to reboot etc
<wgrant> gconf
<superm1> okay, and are they tied to a kernel inputX device then?
<wgrant> No, they're global, and have been for a couple of releases.
<wgrant> This will change for Jaunty.
<superm1> well that will be troublesome most certainly for bluetooth keyboards and mice then.  there is a bug out there that whenever the device goes into low power mode, it's old inputX dissappears, and we get inputX+1
<wgrant> The problem is that devices now appear and disappear while X is running.
<wgrant> And the new device doesn't have the settings applied.
<superm1> ah
<wgrant> I wonder how hard it will be to get g-s-d to notice.
<wgrant> I'll look at that after breakfast.
<superm1> hopefully X emits some kind of event whenever devices show up or similar
<wgrant> Probably the devicepresencenotify event.
<wgrant> Not all hardware disappears across suspend (my touchpad being the important one), and I don't use custom settings for my USB mouse, so I never noticed that this had become a problem :(
<wgrant> I wonder if any other distros have a fix for this.
<wgrant> Or are we the only people using input-hotplug for *everything*?
<bryce> fedora and debian are
<bryce> mandriva is stuck in the past
<bryce> not sure what opensuse is doing
<bryce> wgrant: but yeah I've wondered the same a bit myself
<wgrant> AFAICT, Mandriva barely exists any more.
<bryce> wgrant: from my experience, we seem to be a bit ahead of the pack in terms of dealing with unusual hardware
<jcristau> bryce: debian isn't yet.
<bryce> jcristau: really?  thought you were.
<jcristau> it was too late to get this in for lenny
 * wgrant grumbles about having to learn about X events now.
<tjaalton> ho ho ho
<wgrant> Why is tjaalton laughing so evily?
<tjaalton> wgrant: haha, you've got mail. a shitload of it. welcome to ubuntu-x! :)
<tjaalton> wgrant: that should suffice :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Thanks.
 * wgrant fixes procmail.
<tjaalton> wgrant: btw, you think santa is evil? like in in futurama perhaps..
<wgrant> I do.
<tjaalton> "ho ho ho, your mistletoe is no match to my tow-missile!"
<tjaalton> hope i got that right
 * wgrant has never seen Futurama.
<tjaalton> awwww...
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-25
<bryce> bite my shiny metal ass
<wgrant> Hmmmmm.
<wgrant> Do I call it an X bug, or a gnome-settings-daemon bug... this is hard.
<wgrant> XChangePointerControl will only affect current pointers.
<wgrant> Current pointer devices, that is.
<wgrant> (I'm getting back onto that bug where settings drop after replugging a device)
<wgrant> I guess for now I'll just have g-s-d catch the event and rerun its configuration.
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-19
<DanaG> Is xorg-edgers supposed to have a mismatch between core and evdev versions?
<DanaG> s/supposed/known/
<DanaG> ooh, you can suspend and resume now!  sweet!
<DanaG> Mouse cursor disappears on resume, though.
<DanaG> oops, meant that for #nouveau.
<jneves> anyone else having problemas with 2.9.0-1ubuntu2~xup~1 in jaunty?
<jneves> xserver-xorg-video-intel in x-updates
<hyperair> what problems?
<jneves> hyperair: failing to start X with a virtual of 2048x2048 claiming not enough memory from the video card
<jneves> hyperair: and when I remove the virtual, it seems to start gdm somewhere else - I hear the drums but the screen is all black
<jneves> hyperair: Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller in a Dell Latitude D610
<hyperair> hmm O_o
<hyperair> strange
<hyperair> never heard of a problem like that
 * hyperair uses 965
 * hyperair uses xorg-edgers
<jneves> hyperair: it was the latest build on x-updates
<jneves> hyperair: the black screen is a regression
<hyperair> well poke sarvatt.
<hyperair> when he's around, that is
<hyperair> i think he's the one who uploads these
 * hyperair has nothing to do with X or its drivers
<jneves> hyperair: I've gone back to the distribution ones - they just stop playing video at virtual widths over 2048
<jneves> hyperair: Tormod Volden
<jneves> according to launchpad
<hyperair> i see
<jneves> hyperair: thanks
<hyperair> hmm come to think of it i haven't seen/heard from sarvatt for some time.
<hyperair> what happened to him i wonder?
<jneves> hyperair: sorry, just a user here - can't help you with that
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i was just wondering aloud
<jneves> :)
<tormod> jneves, with 2.9.0-1ubuntu2~xup~1 you were probably running the vesa driver, try ~xup~3
<jneves> tormod: ok, will try later - project delivery at the moment - thanks - will give you feedback as soon as I have it
<tormod> hi albert23, thanks for following up those intel/x-updates/xorg-edgers issues
<tormod> I think I have sorted them all out now
<albert23> tormod: no problem
<tormod> what is the preferred way to create a minimal xorg.conf?
<tormod> or, if it only contains a Device section, will it be used?
<jcristau> yes
<tormod> jcristau, thanks
<tormod> do you know if it is still true that "The  Identifier and Driver entries are required in all Device sections." ?
<jcristau> it is
<Duke`> you just want to put options in the device section?
<Duke`> don't you need also a Screen and a ServerLayout sections?
<Duke`> for a minimal xorg.conf
<jcristau> no
<tormod> jcristau, is there a package with xcb-dri2?
<jcristau> no
<tormod> intel trunk wants it for building xvmc
<jcristau> it's only in xcb-proto and libxcb master
<tormod> thanks
<tormod> since 5 hours ago... :)
<tormod> (sigh) it's getting harder and harder to track intel development...
<jcristau> bah.  who needs xvmc anyway
<tormod> I don't know, is there no big deal to drop it?
<jcristau> dropping it temporarily until the xcb part is released is fine imo
<tormod> thanks, I'll do that. just was worrying about the uproar from xvmc fans
<bryce__> tormod, as long as xvmc works in the distro itself I would think they'd be ok
<bryce__> tormod, and there's plenty of time before we would think about pulling new intel bits into the distro (bug would be worth tracking tho)
<tormod> ok, pushed xvmc-free -intel to xorg-edgers :)
<jcristau> what server does edgers have?
<tormod> 2:1.6.4.901+git20091005
<jcristau> no 1.7 yet then?
<tormod> sarvatt was looking at it in his xorg-testing ppa but he hasn't updated it for quite some time
<tormod> we were talking about following trunk instead, but wait for Lucid Lynx
<jcristau> i should get a ppa with my udev branch in it :)
<tormod> that's a branch of xserver 1.7?
<tormod> oh http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~jcristau/xserver/log/?h=libudev I guess
<jcristau> yeah
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-20
<Ng> erk, is anyone else able to reproduce super weird terminal related focus bugs atm?
<Ng> if I have a terminal open I basically can't give full focus to anything else
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-21
 * greg-g waves and leaves
<_stink_> did do-release-upgrade -d from jaunty to karmic.  have intel 82845G graphics.  under karmic, my machine will idle at the gdm prompt forever just fine, and i can switch to a vt and use it just fine, ssh in just fine, etc.  but once i log in via gdm, no matter into GNOME or failsafe xterm, within 5 minutes the machine "locks up".  no mouse/keyboard response (CapsLock won't toggle), can't ssh in anymore.  but sysrq+reisub will get me a 
<_stink_> also, a liveusb of karmic always locks up as it's starting the desktop, and i suspect it's the same problem.
<rickspencer3> _stink_, was this today?
<_stink_> rickspencer3: i did the update Sunday, i think.  the problem has persisted since then
<_stink_> er, did the *upgrade* to karmic Sunday.
<rickspencer3> _stink_, could you please do a dist upgrade today to get onto the very latest RC bits
<rickspencer3> and then do you know how to use ubuntu-bug to log a bug?
<rickspencer3> $ubuntu-bug xorg
<_stink_> know of it, haven't used it yet
<rickspencer3> ok, it's super easy
<rickspencer3> so first to get updated do:
<rickspencer3> $sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<rickspencer3> this will download the latest info about packages available, and then update to those packages
<rickspencer3> then if you still see the problem do
<_stink_> cool, doing that part now
<rickspencer3> $ubuntu-bug xorg
<rickspencer3> and this will open launchpad with a bug form, but also include every xorg related file
<rickspencer3> so in this way it will get assigned to the write packages, have your config info, etc...
<rickspencer3> so substantially increases the chances of someone seeing what is going wrong
<rickspencer3> hth
<_stink_> rickspencer3: thanks!
<rickspencer3> sure, np
<rickspencer3> thanks for the bug report :)
<hyperair> is anyone around here free to look at a rather popular issue with PM and KMS with intel? bug #417599
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/417599)
<tseliot> hyperair: so pm-utils doesn't restore the backlight with KMS. Is this the problem?
<hyperair> tseliot: it seems so.
<hyperair> tseliot: i don't have a machine i could test with
<tseliot> hyperair: I know that KMS broke backlight control with xrandr but that was fixed.  I don't know if this is the reason why they disabled quirks if KMS is on.
<tseliot> Maybe there are other problems with KMS
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i think it was disabled because it was considered unnecessary
<hyperair> including the whole chvt hack
<tseliot> hmm...
<tseliot> maybe it could be patched to override the kms check if passed, say, --quirk-override-kms
<jcristau> that would be wrong
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/110259/ Hi Trying to set up a dual screen system I get this when I select twinview. Does it mean anything?
<steveire> All I get is a X cursoron my second screen. No "desktop"
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/110265/
<steveire> Does this mean that x only knows about one screen?
<bryce__> steveire, depends on the driver
<steveire> bryce__: It's an nvidia
<steveire> http://img18.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img18/8399/errrnvidia.png
<Amaranth> steveire: xrandr is useless with nvidia, don't pay attention to what it says
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-22
<mvo> bryce_: re bug #439551 - I can make u-m check for zero size xorg.conf files and remove them if that is something that helps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439551 in xorg-server "X fails post jaunty->karmic upgrade in xubuntu/virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439551
<bryce_> mvo, yes that'd probably be worthwhile
 * mvo added it to the code now
<tormod> jcristau, do you think intel-gpu-tools should be in collab-maint or pkg-xorg ?
<jcristau> i'm fine with either
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-24
<bryce__> anyone know what causes xorg.conf to sometimes get truncated to 0?
<tjaalton> bryce__: broken jaunty postinst
<tjaalton> happens at least on a preseeded install
<bryce__> tjaalton, mvo fixed the upgrader to handle this case, but anything else we could/should do about it so it's not a problem for folks?
<tjaalton> bryce__: for karmic, nothing
<tjaalton> since karmic doesn't install one
<tjaalton> bryce__: btw, did you pull the changes from xorg git before releasing?
<bryce__> tjaalton, I believe so
<bryce__> tjaalton, did I miss anything?
<tjaalton> pushing, at least :)
<bryce__> aha there we go
<tjaalton> there was only one commit after the -vmmouse one, removing it from other archs than x86-based ones
<bryce__> ok, different question
<bryce__> am I on crack, or did we use to have -fglrx (and -nvidia) on the CD up through Hardy, but starting with Intrepid it is no longer there on the cd?
<tjaalton> it never was AIUI
<bryce__> are you sure?  wasn't it in l-r-m, and that was on the CD?
<tjaalton> only the kernel module was in lrm
<tjaalton> but the driver had to be downloaded
<tjaalton> I'm pretty sure, will check now
<bryce__> what was the non-kernel driver package called?
<bryce__> man, it's times like these I wish my memory didn't suck so bad
<tjaalton> nvidia-glx-new et al
<tjaalton> and yes. hardy livecd only had the lrm bits and drdsl from restricted, nothing else
<tjaalton> well, at least 7.10 had
<tjaalton> couldn't find the hardy cs
<tjaalton> *cd
<bryce__> ok
<tjaalton> btw, I'm thinking about answering to the "xorg release process" thread about how they are going to schedule the server release(s)
<bryce__> good
<bryce__> I hadn't been tracking the list this week
<tjaalton> since it seems that x.x.0 is going to be released on late March/September from now on, it seems it's a bit late for us
<tjaalton> _unless_ we get an exception like the gnome guys
<tjaalton> that was discussed after XDC
<bryce__> oh hell, yeah that's about a month late for us
<bryce__> was afraid they were going to pick those two months, those are like the worst possible for us :-/
<tjaalton> although they are going to release a beta ~three months earlier, and the first RC a month after that
<tjaalton> and it seems like the last three months are going to be only for bugfixing.. we'll see how that works out
<bryce__> so let me see if I understand the l-r-m thingee right...  so when it was built, it created debs for the kernel portion (which was included on the LiveCD) and some non-kernel portions (which were only installable from the network).  Correct?
<tjaalton> correct
<bryce__> ok, wow
<tjaalton> l-r-m (the binary package) included all the modules
<tjaalton> but not all of them were usable, like the nvidia/fglrx ones
<tjaalton> without the other part
<Alexia_Death> Hm, Ill ask here, perhaps there is help.
<Alexia_Death> Im having a problem with karmics x
<Alexia_Death> It starts in failsafe foe no apparent reason on most coldboots
<Alexia_Death> Im at a loss as to where I should even start debugging this
<tjaalton> |Alexia_Death|: the log would be nice
<|Alexia_Death|> tjaalton: there was no other log than the failsafe I think
<tjaalton> check the gdm logfile then
<Alexia_Death> I use kdm, but same thing. cheking
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: http://pastebin.com/d4a32ad11
<Alexia_Death> there is something there
<Alexia_Death> xinit:  unexpected signal 15.
<Alexia_Death> what does that mean?
<tjaalton> don't know
<tjaalton> it doesn't start without a conffile?
<tjaalton> I'm interested in that logfile
<Alexia_Death> my KDM log?
<tjaalton> no, xorg
<Alexia_Death> for the failes session?
<tjaalton> what failsafe do you mean btw?
<tjaalton> failsafe KDE or xorg?
<Alexia_Death> xorg
<tjaalton> so get the logfile _before_ failsafe
<Alexia_Death> you know, the low rez screen
<tjaalton> that's not necessarily failsafe
<tjaalton> if it's not forced to use vesa
<Alexia_Death> it says so on the top of the box
<tjaalton> well, try to salvage the logfile which has the original failure
<Alexia_Death> and looks like warped garbage on my laptop pane
<Alexia_Death> OK
<Alexia_Death> I need to do it crom the command line sesson
<Alexia_Death> The X log retantsion really should be longer than just the last session for a vt
<tjaalton> maybe, but failsafe should save the old one with a different name
<Alexia_Death> it should
<Alexia_Death> ?
<Alexia_Death> Let me see
<Alexia_Death> What sort of different name? because theres certanly nothing in the Xorg.* variety that could be such a log.
<tjaalton> there don't seem to be hooks for kdm
<tjaalton> so just remove the conffile and start over
<Alexia_Death> what conffile?
<tjaalton> sigh
<tjaalton> xorg.conf
<tjaalton> created by failsafe?
<Alexia_Death> OK
<Alexia_Death> that would then be
<Alexia_Death> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe*
<tjaalton> no
<Alexia_Death> O_o
<tjaalton> the server is using xorg.conf
<Alexia_Death> yes. I need it.
<tjaalton> those are backups created by failsafe
<tjaalton> why?
<Alexia_Death> nividia driver
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> so most likely it's not installed properly
<tjaalton> missing the kernel module etc
<Alexia_Death> uh?
<Alexia_Death> no. i works
<tjaalton> and you claim it's using failsafe with vesa?
<tjaalton> it's failing most likely because of nvidia
<tjaalton> if it starts ok without xorg.conf, I'm right
<Alexia_Death> It starts ok with it too
<Alexia_Death> in 4 cases out of 10
<tjaalton> so why are we discussing then?
<Alexia_Death> 4 cases that it does not
<tjaalton> well, nvidia so.. meh
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: there is no alternative that actually works.
<tjaalton> so if you restart kdm ten times in a row, it fails four times?
<Alexia_Death> and I doubt nvidia is the problem. It oly happens on colld boots
<Alexia_Death> no
<tjaalton> blame kdm them
<tjaalton> then
<Alexia_Death> hmmm
<Alexia_Death> interesiting option
<Alexia_Death> but just cold boots?
<tjaalton> no idea
<Alexia_Death> on cold boots, ive had about 5 since the upgrade, 4 have failed 1 worked
<Alexia_Death> kdm restart always works
<tjaalton> my 8600gt works fine
<tjaalton> never failed
<tjaalton> but I use gnome
<Alexia_Death> i had the same wit GDM I think
<Alexia_Death> the first sessions I used gnome after upgrade
<Alexia_Death> In jaunty I used GDM but now KDE user switching does not work with GDM any more
<tjaalton> Alexia_Death: actually, it could be that the xserver tries to start too early, before the nvidia kernel module is usable
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: it does have the feeling of a timing issue
<Alexia_Death> and with an heavily optimised boot thats entierly possible
<tjaalton> if kdm uses upstart, it could be caused by the upstart job
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-25
<hyperair> do brightness keys work for intel users here?
<hyperair> in karmic i mean
<hyperair> it seems the relevant acpi events aren't being fired.
<Duke`> hum latest mesa from xorg-edgers makes my session crash at login and take me back at gdm prompt.
<albert23> Duke`: are you sure it is mesa? I have just fixed a crasher in -intel that did the same
<Duke`> wait, I check which .debs I have reverted
<Duke`> I have only mesa packages
<Duke`> no intel package (except the DRI driver for intel in mesa)
<albert23> What graphics do you have?
<Duke`> i945
<Duke`> I don't know what exactly is broken
<Duke`> I don't see anything in Xorg.0.log
<Duke`> .old
<Duke`> and with KMS, I don't know if X server has segfaulted and restarted completly (no screen flickering)
<albert23> I would say going back to gdm means X crashed
<albert23> so you use -intel from karmic, not from the ppa?
<Duke`> -intel from ppa
<Duke`> but I haven't got any upgrade for it for days
<Duke`> october 17th the last one
<Duke`> and I'm on jaunty
<albert23> The ppa version has the crash
<Duke`> since when have you experienced the crash?
<albert23> No, jaunty shouldn't have the crash I had
<Duke`> ok
<marcosRz> hello there
<marcosRz> I've read the X protocol and I'm with some doubs :3
<marcosRz> *questions
<marcosRz>  X server will be run on the User OS and it draws screens and send the result to the client app that requested the screen?
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-25
<Sarvatt> dang, so many overlapping sessions at UDS that I want to attend between X and the kernel
<Sarvatt> I kept x750/x750_64 and x760/x760_64 in this new catalyst I'm uploading to x-updates so we can reuse one orig.tar.gz for natty/maverick and lucid, this is a monster package
<Duke`> hi
<Duke`> does someone heard about some jitter/tearing problems with GMA4500 on both Maverick (official drivers) and xorg-edgers when playing movies?
<Duke`> it happens "randomly" after some time, and disappear after 3~5 minutes, then reappears later, etc.
<gord> Duke`, this with compiz enabled?
<Duke`> yes
<gord> i guess a temporary solution would be to enable redirecting fullscreen windows in compiz
<Duke`> how to?
<gord> Duke`, install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager" then in system -> preferences -> compiz config settings manager you can enable it somewhere in the general preferences, can't quite remember where
<Duke`> ok, I'll try something like this.
<Duke`> maybe disabling compiz during movie playing could be a good test too
<Duke`> note that the problem also happens in non full screen mode
<Duke`> ok, compiz disabled and still the slow down/jittering
<Duke`> what is strange is that it can disappear by itself, and nowhere I can find a line of log about this behaviour (dmesg, Xorg.0.log, output of totem/vlc, ...)
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-26
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi, how is going at uds? ;)
<ion> sarvatt: It would be nice to get the Provides: xserver-xorg-video-… stuff back to the fglrx packaging. Otherwise, we’re back in the situation where some xorg update in natty will break fglrx and the fglrx package doesn’t do anything to defer it. For easy backports, how about a list like “natty→760 maverick→760 lucid→7x0 karmic→7x0” in debian/rules and pick both the fglrx object directory and the Provides string based on the distro version the ...
<ion> ... package is being built for?
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-27
<hyperair> Sarvatt, bryceh: is nvidia-96 working in maverick?
<Sarvatt> nope, no nvidia-96 compatible yet
<ion> sarvatt: Did you notice my message, btw?
<hyperair> Sarvatt: goddamn nvidia.
<Sarvatt> no never got a message
<Sarvatt> hotel wireless is crap and kicking me off a lot :(
 * Sarvatt checks irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ion> sarvatt: It would be nice to get the Provides: xserver-xorg-video-… stuff back to the fglrx packaging. Otherwise, we’re back in the situation where some xorg update in natty will break fglrx and the fglrx package doesn’t do anything to defer it. For easy backports, how about a list like “natty→760 maverick→760 lucid→7x0 karmic→7x0” in debian/rules and pick both the fglrx object directory and the Provides string based on the distro version the ...
<ion> ... package is being built for? When xorg becomes incompatible in natty, fglrx will refuse to be installed alongside, and whenever there’s an update to fglrx that is compatible again, one just has to add it to the packaging and change debian/rules to say the equivalent of “natty→770” or whatever.
<Sarvatt> ion: we've got at least 4 months to worry about that and will do it next package update, the consensus at UDS seemed to be sticking with 1.9.x if at all possible though
<Sarvatt> also xserver 1.10's abi won't be in the X.Org 7.7 katamari for it to go in 770, i'm sure they'll just make 760 support both if they even bother
<Sarvatt> ion: sorry, ubuflu caught up to me there.. a part of the problem is that the xserver-xorg-video-foo stuff changed completely in xserver 1.7.6.901 that wasn't in lucid and backporting the abi stuff needs a ton of changes in the rules, the 760/750/740 stuff is mapped to X.Org katamari releases
<Sarvatt> i dont know which folder supports xserver 1.8's video abi actually, hmm.. wonder if they just skipped it completely
<Sarvatt> no reason for me to drop the serverabi target from maverick or natty packages though at any rate
<Sarvatt> ugh these icecast streams are unusably quiet, so much for staying in the hotel room and listening remotely to not get people sick today :)
<RAOF_> Heh.  What are you listening to?
<Sarvatt> unity switch to compiz
<RAOF_> I presume that's the one that I'm in :)
<Sarvatt> oh it hadnt started yet haha
<RAOF_> I think the compiz-specific one is actually tomorrow.
<Sarvatt> i like that there's a Git for Bzr users session :)
<RAOF_> )
<Sarvatt> RAOF_: oh it got rescheduled?
<RAOF_> Sarvatt: Yeah.  Always. :)
<RAOF_> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/2010-10-28/ - tomorrow at 9.
<Sarvatt> oh sheesh I was looking at tomorrows schedule
<RAOF_> You're sick - it's allowable to be a bit foggy :)
<Sarvatt> cnd: you're marked essential at 2 sessions at 4:15?
<cnd> erm?
<cnd> let me check
<cnd> Sarvatt, which sessions?
<cnd> I see gesture support in gtk/gnome applications
<Sarvatt> Gesture Support in GTK/GNOME Applications and Flexibility in support for different touchscreens/hardware configurations
<cnd> oh yeah
<cnd> so I think the GTK one is wrong
<cnd> it also appears right above it
<cnd> at 15:00
<Sarvatt> oh gotcha
<cnd> I'll sort it out with oubiwann
<cnd> thanks for the heads up!
<Ian_Corne> Hello!
<Sarvatt> RAOF_: this multi monitor discussion seems to be mostly gnome problems instead of X..
<Sarvatt> ahh beat me to it bryce :)
<RAOF_> As I say, X is perfect :)
<Sarvatt> i missed the first half, locked myself out of the room and went to cvs for medicine :( found recordings though! http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-n/
 * Sarvatt tries to dig around for some lists of GL hardware limiations
<knittl> hi. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/318325 news on this bug?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 318325 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Fedora) (and 2 other projects) "[X1100] flickering after resume from ram (affects: 17) (dups: 2) (heat: 88)" [Undecided,New]
<knittl> i want to try xorg-edgers ppa from launchpad
<knittl> which ppa should i add? nouveau/edgers-ppa-kernel-source
<knittl> +?
<ScottK> RAOF_: Would it be possible to have the x* packages generate -dgb packages?  How do you handle xorg-edgers not having -dbsym packages?
<ScottK> It would solve out no debug symbols for the drivers problem as we discussed in the session.
<knittl> hm. xorg-edgers did not help
<knittl> flickering did go away, but screen stays blank
<knittl> i would be more than happy to provide additional information
<Sarvatt> ScottK: they have them already
<Sarvatt> even in the archive, -dbgsym isnt really useful for X stuff since they all have -dbg
<Sarvatt> outside of a few oddball libs
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> OK.  I asked udslogger to join us
<ScottK> Since he thought they weren't there.  
<ScottK> Maybe I asked for the wrong thing.
<RAOF_> (Also, ppas should have dbgsyms soonish)
<Sarvatt> really? i quite liked that pkg-create-dbgsym wasn't run on a ppa because it meant i had working X dbg packages unlike the archive ones for lucid :D
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi, any plans to start the natty pocket for edgers?
<Sarvatt> ricotz: haven't decided what to do with it yet, got any ideas?
<Sarvatt> i'm questioning the worth of building all the libs this time around
<ricotz> Sarvatt, mhh, i see, i am currently using the natty repos so i was hoping to get some proper builds for it
<ricotz> not sure if the packaging is final yet? might be some discussions on uds propably
<Sarvatt> the packaging?
<Sarvatt> i've got git versions of all of the X libs and protos in lucid and maverick but its not really needed in natty at the moment, but not updating those is going to mean natty has older stuff
<ricotz> i just read some things about switching to as gallium default
<Sarvatt> ricotz: oh i already did all that in edgers
<Sarvatt> ricotz: its safe to use the maverick repo on natty still at any rate
<Sarvatt> i'm thinking of just leaving off all the protos and libs for natty this time around
<ricotz> oh really, what does the experimental contain?
<ricotz> yeah if there arent required that is fine
<Sarvatt> i only needed to add those for the xserver 1.6-1.7-1.8 transitions, but ended up having to keep them around because of the + :(
<Sarvatt> ok will start uploading things now then
<RAOF_> I think it's reoasonable to not do any extra work on the libs unless it looks like there are potentially interesting fixes in them.
<ricotz> Sarvatt, no need to hurry perhaps you are makeing some other decisions this week
<Sarvatt> this is the latest i've held off updating to the new release since intrepid, needed a working laptop for UDS and all :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: i'm sick as a dog with ubuflu in the hotel room and its all automated, no biggie at all
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> Sarvatt, you are still using mutter?
<Sarvatt> actually, I ran the update script earlier today already, it'll have to wait until tomorrow for most of the stuff
<Sarvatt> nope good old metacity
<ricotz> ok,  i remember you were say that you are using mutter out of my ppa
<Sarvatt> excitement in the PPA recently?
<ricotz> there is a package for mutter 2.91 now ;)
<ricotz> gnome-shell is working on intel for me, but nouveau has problems
<Sarvatt> i think nouveau has problems in general now that they added the page flip stuff
<ricotz> yeah, also crashes 0ad for me
<RAOF_> Oh, really?  When did pageflip go in?
<ricotz> RAOF_, 5 days ago
<Sarvatt> 6 days ago for the libdrm side
<RAOF_> Yay!  More bug source.
<Sarvatt> oh wait, its only <nv50 actually
<Sarvatt> i'm kinda scared to build all the X libs on natty anyway :)
<Sarvatt> (gcc 4.5 and all..)
<Sarvatt> well, i'm down to one page flip hang a week on 945, definitely an improvement
<Sarvatt> one of the commits we just pulled into the maverick-proposed kernel fixed page flip hangs completely on 965 for someone in #intel-gfx
<RAOF_> So we should probably drop the disablement patch from Natty, at least to begin with.
<RAOF_> (that worked *awesomely* at the Prague sprint ;))
<Sarvatt> I cant reproduce this xvfb bug with just the commands run in the build process, guess I have to build openjdk (on an atom..)
<RAOF_> I need to get Sam to update the ssh forwarding at home; then you could have access to an amd64 at least.
<Sarvatt> it looks like a dbus problem to me, maybe it only happens in a chroot anyway
<udslogger> hellos
<kcj> Can anyone here help me with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/665734 please? 
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 665734 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg freezes when viewing website in Firefox. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
 * bryceh_ looks quizzically at ubot4`
<kcj> I did that.
<bryceh_> kcj, ahh
<bryceh_> thought we had a bot auto-reporting bugs as filed again or something
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-28
<Sarvatt> anyone around that would be willing to review and/or sponsor xserver-xorg-video-intel from this bug into maverick-proposed by any chance? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/654876 
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 654876 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[Sandybridge] Attempting to use Xv textured video hangs the system. (affects: 1) (heat: 177)" [High,In progress]
<Sarvatt> I'm waiting to hear back from slangasek about an exception to get it in even though there is a freeze on -proposed for linaro
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-29
<Sarvatt> ugh, darn docking station bugs are almost always fixed by bios updates and it sucks having to go through bios changelogs to close X bugs - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/643448
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 643448 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Latitude E6410 - interal display not recogniced when booted over docking station (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<tgies> i imagine some of the xorg-edgers guys hang out in here?
<tgies> just pulled the latest edgers build of the intel i9xx drivers -- WAY smoother video on my i915
<tgies> it was unusable before
<tgies> and that was with the previous xorg-edgers build
<tgies> i'm looking at the diffs right now trying to figure out what made the difference
<JanC> tgies: it's UDS this week, so don't expect too much response  ☺
<bryceh_> *yaaaaawwwwwwn*
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-30
<Sarvatt> bryceh: interesting - http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25804
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 25804 in Xephyr "[PATCH] Resize ephyr screen size automatically when parent window is resized." [Enhancement,New]
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-31
<realburb> hi it looks like the 195 nvidia driver causes sound problems on my 8200 igp, will the 260 driver help with this issue?
<realburb> hi, audio doesnt work with either 195 or 260 on my  8200 based mainboard, what else can I try?
<ayan> all: i'm having trouble with ubuntu 10.10, X, an NVIDIA 9500GT, and the nvidia driver (nvidia_drv.so).
<ayan> http://pastebin.com/C3s2KnmY
<ayan> ^- X.org log.
<virtuald> ayan: it tells you to check the kernel log
<virtuald> i.e. dmesg
<ayan> virtuald, ya -- doesn't reveal anything.
<ayan> atleast nothing obvious to me.
<tjaalton> so you don't have the kernel module available
<bjsnider> it doesn't sayt eh module doesn't exist, so it's there
<tjaalton> bjsnider: are you sure it would mention that? grepping the strings from the module doesn't give any apparent matches for that situation
<ayan> would lsmod show it?
<tjaalton> if it got loaded
<bjsnider> if he was trying to load a nonexistent module it would say "module doesn't exist" and then try to load something else, such as nouveau
<bjsnider> ayan, what happens after the nvidia driver fails? does it continue to the desktop?
<tjaalton> no, that would happen if the x driver wasn't there
<ayan> bjsnider, no -- it does not continue to the desktop.
<tjaalton> though the fallbacks don't work with nvidia/fglrx aiui
<bjsnider> ayan, when did this start happening?
<ayan> a bit before uds.
<ayan> i didn't have time to look into it.
<ayan> maybe a week before uds.
<Sarvatt> ayan: something broken? got the machine up at plumbers?
<bjsnider> get to a command prompt and type dkms status
<ayan> Sarvatt: i will not be at plumbers.
<ayan> Sarvatt: it is my desktop.
 * bryceh waves
<Sarvatt> heyo bryceh!
<Sarvatt> thanks for the assorted medicines, they were a big help :)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, sure thing
<bryceh> I'm just fairly stunned I didn't need them myself this trip
<Sarvatt> especially when your roommate was sick from the start!
<bryceh> and my wife leading up to it...
<bryceh> how are you feeling now?  getting recovered?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, well either your germ sanitation work paid off, or you were just getting caught up on UDS germs ;-)
<Sarvatt> just a nasty cough left, feel fine. I'm not regretting packing just for boston now with how cold it is up here :) the hotel is crap compared to orlando, funny because it costs about 3x more
<bryceh> yeah that orlando hotel was swank...  don't get your expectations set by that, most places we've gone have not been nearly that nice
<knittl> why does jockey-text not display any drivers but jockey-gtk does? (although jockey-gtk fails to install it)
<knittl> 2010-10-31 23:11:14,075 ERROR: XorgDriverHandler.enable(): package or module not installed, aborting
<Sarvatt> knittl: did you install from the ati website at some point and not uninstall?
<knittl> it's an nvidia-card, i don't think so
<Sarvatt> knittl: no headers for your current kernel maybe?
<bjsnider> knittl, is nvidia-common installed?
<Sarvatt> ahh sorry, nevermind :) it should say somewhere else in that jockey log though, the aborting message happens so much
<knittl> bjsnider: yes
<knittl> Sarvatt: dunno. $ uname -a
<knittl> Linux kbook 2.6.35-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 26 17:03:18 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bjsnider> knittl, what nvidia chip?
<knittl> $ lspci|grep nVidia
<knittl> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86M [Quadro FX 360M] (rev a1)
<bjsnider> what happens if you try installing nvidia-current?
<knittl> that works
<bjsnider> so it's only a jockey issue
<knittl> seems so
<bjsnider> what about nvidia-current-modaiases?
<bjsnider> is it installed?
<knittl> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-current-modaliases 
<knittl> nvidia-current-modaliases: Installed: 260.19.06-0ubuntu1
<bjsnider> unless the log is more specific about what is missing i don't see how it can be easily troubleshot
<knittl> hm. it looks like the driver gets installed, but then it fails somehow and bails out
<knittl> but i need to go to bed
<bjsnider> that error message is slightly more helpful than a typical microsoft one, such as "error 09842098365", but unless it's identifying the specific missing package...
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-24
<Sarvatt> RAOF: hmm, thats kind of wacky.. plugged in the pantone huey, cant calibrate, turns out gnome-color-manager isn't installed and it just silently fails
 * Sarvatt wonders why the control panel applet is exposed at all
<Sarvatt> wow 20 minutes to calibrate
<Sarvatt> ah heck https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-color-manager/+bug/862992
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862992 in gnome-color-manager (Ubuntu) "calibrate button does nothing (affects: 3) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> RAOF: gnome-color-manager from git fixes it
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hey
<Sarvatt> heyo!
<ricotz> looks like we need a proper libjpeg-turbo package :\
<Sarvatt> thats not in the archives? i remember reading linaro stuff about packaging it a long time ago
<ricotz> wayland-demos can probably patched to not depend on it
<ricotz> yes, but this package isnt usable here
<ricotz> it doesnt provide the special header files
<Sarvatt> oh wow gnome-color-manager calibrated the display horribly with this pantone huey, its all pink
<Sarvatt> ricotz: can ya disable the demo that needs it?
<Sarvatt> i have a huge block of flashing colors going and can only see 3 lines of irc while this is still calibrating so cant look atm :)
<ricotz> i guess we could simply switch to a more common colorspace to avoid it
<ricotz> it requests JCS_EXT_BGRX
<Sarvatt> ah fedora uses it by default
<Sarvatt> would creating a libjpeg-turbo-dev package out of the libjpeg-turbo package in universe be out of the question? 
<ricotz> it would need to play nice with libjpeg-dev
<ricotz> and replace it somehow
<ricotz> it currently only build the libjpeg.so.62 libs and would needs to build libjpeg.so.8 too
<Sarvatt> RAOF: can ya take https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-color-manager/+bug/862992/comments/6 from there? I dont know how to work the desktop bzr foo but that trivial commit fixes gnome-color-manager in oneiric
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862992 in gnome-color-manager (Ubuntu) "calibrate button does nothing (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> RAOF: OH my bad, I thought you were the maintainer for gnome-color-manager but that was colord :)
<bjsnider> there's a gnome-color-manager?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: well it might interest you in that some guy said colord needed to be updated as well in that bug, but I can't for the life of me figure out why. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-color-manager/+bug/862992/comments/6 is all I need for my pantone huey to work
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862992 in gnome-color-manager (Ubuntu) "calibrate button does nothing (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> ah heh huey is the only device that works with colord apparently until a recent git commit that fixed it, thats probably what he means
<Sarvatt> +    Ensure non-native device are added with no driver module installed
<Sarvatt> +
<Sarvatt> +    This makes all colorimeter device that are not Hueys work.
<RAOF> Heh.
<Sarvatt> libtxc-dxtn multiarched wrong? i'm shocked!
<Sarvatt> at least it was a one line fix :)
<Sarvatt> Isn't -background none supposed to be in here? /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<Sarvatt> lightdm isn't replacing plymouth in my logs so its not passing it
<RAOF> Yeah, there should be a -background none in there.
<Sarvatt> hmm plymouth-splash is killed about a second after X starts, its not because plymouth isnt available
<RAOF> That's odd.
<RAOF> The handoff works correctly on my x200s
<RAOF> And on the nvidia chip in my netbook.
<Sarvatt> really? its not working on 3 different sandybridge systems with stock oneiric
<Sarvatt> its so fast i dont really notice it anyway
<Sarvatt> up at 8 seconds
<Sarvatt> ah hah i was wrong
<Sarvatt> root      1472  0.0  0.3  19236  8536 tty7     Ss+  Oct11   5:44 /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none
<Sarvatt> ones working
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'm not sure if my sandybridge is working, because the dual-head?clone transition on X startup breaks it anyway.
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-25
<bjsnider> hyperair, let me help with that banshee bug
<bjsnider> i do use gnome-shell
<hyperair> bjsnider: ooh nice. thanks.
<bjsnider> and i have seen the plugin display as notify-sharp
<bjsnider> is that what it should do?
<hyperair> it's not.
<hyperair> i'd like to see if i can just blank out the app_name field
<bjsnider> i just turned it on and it calls itself banshee
<bjsnider> are you sure this is still an active bug? that was submitted against alpha 3
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> it calls itself banshee now?
<hyperair> could it be that gnome shell doesn't use the app_name but uses the actual sending application's process name now?
<bjsnider> what's the keyboard shortcut to advance to the next song?
<hyperair> um XF86AudioNext?
<hyperair> or something
<hyperair> do you have a next track key?
<hyperair> otherwise you can configure it in keyboard shortcuts
<hyperair> or you can run in a terminal banshee --next
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> hold on a minute
<bjsnider> oh, yeah it's still there
<bjsnider> i tried the steps in comment 2 and it still changes to notify-sharp
<bjsnider> if i click on that, a new icon appears called banshee
<bjsnider> both icons have banshee's logo
<hyperair> i see
<bjsnider> also, there's a problem with the notification that appears when a new song is played. the markup tags, which look like html, are shown
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> that's a separate bug that's already fixed in the daily packages
<bjsnider> in short, it's a disaster
<bjsnider> ok, not really
<bjsnider> cool
<hyperair> heh
<bjsnider> if i click on the new banshee icon, it tells my what song is playing, and then below that it says the song by the artist is ready
<hyperair> new banshee icon?
<hyperair> what new banshee icon?
<bjsnider> the one i mentioned above
<hyperair> O_o
<bjsnider> that appeared when i clicked on the notify-sharp icon
<hyperair> hmm
 * hyperair has no idea what gnome shell is doing
<hyperair> or what it's supposed to be diong
<bjsnider> if i right-click on the notify-sharp icon, it gives me a bunch of banshee controls. if i right-click ont he banshee icon it gives me a gnome-shell type open/remove
 * hyperair is confused
<hyperair> screenshots might be helpful
<bjsnider> ok, i will upload them to that bug
<hyperair> thanks
<bjsnider> hyperair, that's not working. i can't take screenshots of the notification icons. nothing is displayed in the shots
<hyperair> bjsnider: hmm, really? maybe you could try using scrot instead
<hyperair> with a timeout
<hyperair> or something
<hyperair> worst case scenario -- get a camera. =p
<bjsnider> hyperair, they're posted
<hyperair> hmm okay thanks
<bjsnider> now, on the second icon, if i select "remove" gnome-shell crashes and restarts
<hyperair> heh
<bjsnider> i obviously have this plugin disabled most of the time
<hyperair> plugin? you mean the notification thing is a plugin?
<hyperair> hmm
<bjsnider> yeah
<hyperair> i see
<bjsnider> well, it's an "extension"
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> aha. i think i've fixed it.
<hyperair> http://people.ubuntu.com/~hyperair/libnotify0.4-cil_0.4.0~r3032-4_all.deb
<hyperair> bjsnider: can you install that, restart banshee and see if it fixes the issue?
<bjsnider> hyperair, i will do so and get back to you tomorrow. it is time i get some sleep
<hyperair> alright, good night. thanks for your help =)
<ricotz> tseliot, hello
<tseliot> hi ricotz
<ricotz> tseliot, do you have time to upload a newer nvidia version to precise?
<ricotz> like 290.03
<tseliot> ricotz: maybe 285.05.09? 290.03 is a beta release
<ricotz> i  guess 290.03 would be better
<ricotz> since precise is pre-alpha
<ricotz> tseliot, you can take this one https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2035792/+listing-archive-extra
<tseliot> ricotz: I'm a bit uncomfortable about uploading closed experimental drivers. Especially since they can potentially fry your card
<ricotz> they are not closed
<tseliot> ricotz: closed as in proprietary
<ricotz> but if you arent comfortable 285.05.09 would be nice too
<ricotz> tseliot, ok, i thought you meant "not public released"
<tseliot> ricotz: 285.05.09 is something I can upload to Precise and Oneiric (only nvidia-current-updates)
<ricotz> tseliot, that would be great
<tseliot> ricotz: I need to fglrx first though (LP: #855943)
<ricotz> tseliot, no problem, thanks!
<tseliot> yw
<bjsnider> hyperair, yes, that fixed the problem
<hyperair> bjsnider: awesome =)
<bjsnider> hyperair, what was the problem?
<hyperair> bjsnider: chained constructors in C#.
<bjsnider> that's what i get for asking
<hyperair> notify-sharp attempted to get the app name by using something like GetCallingAssembly().GetName().Name
<hyperair> or something like that
<hyperair> but because the constructor was chained... that call ended up yielding the notify-sharp.dll assembly rather than the application assembly
<hyperair> changing this to GetEntryAssembly (i.e. the assembly the program started from) fixed the issue
<bdmurray> are there any issues with RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]?
<achiang> has anyone heard of a bug where moving your mouse to the left edge of the desktop causes the screen to go blank? this is unity in oneiric, with the nvidia driver
<achiang> also, for an extra twist, synergy is running, and the 2nd machine is on the left
<bjsnider> what's synergy?
<achiang> it's like a virtual kvm
<ricotz> bjsnider, if you were desperately waiting for these gconf fixes i have uploaded it now to my ppa
<achiang> so you use one keyboard/mouse to control 2 separate machines
<achiang> i don't actually know how it works though. does it run its own X server, jbrett?
<bjsnider> ricotz, i applied the 4 patches and built an update locally a week ago
<ricotz> bjsnider, ok ;)
<bjsnider> achiang, can you test your system without synergy, just controlling one machine?
<achiang> bjsnider: i'll ask the bug reporter to do that (i'm just a proxy)
<achiang> thanks
<jbrett> sorry, was having IRL conversation :)
<jbrett> achiang, bjsnider: synergy is a daemon that grabs the keyboard/mouse events, and sends them over the network to a remote machine.  Kind-of like a KVM.
<jbrett> I use it on my laptop/workstation so I can use the same keyboard/mouse for both laptop and workstation.  When my mouse hits the left side of the wkstation screen, synergy moves it and the keyboard focus to my laptop, then visa-versa when I leave the right side of the laptop screen.
<jbrett> If I remove the laptop from synergy (so my mouse never "leaves" the screen), the problem goes away.
<jbrett> the problem is when the mouse comes back to the wkstation screen (which is running oneric/unity), then the screen goes black for ~2-3sec.
<achiang> can you turn off synergy?
<achiang> and see if it still happens?
<jbrett> yes, and I imagine the problem will go away.
<jbrett> since my mouse will never disappear :)
<jbrett> I'll do it, just a sec..
<jbrett> so yes, kill synergy, and problem goes away as expected..
<jbrett> with synergy running, but not connected to another synergy machine, problem also goes away (as expected)
<Sarvatt> jbrett: try xset -dpms ?
<jbrett> Sarvatt: ok, that made the problem go away, but I confess I have no clue why :)
<Sarvatt> me neither, its a synergy bug and I dont use it :)
<Sarvatt> putting your monitor in power savings mode when you go to the other pc
<jbrett> hmm, ok.
<Sarvatt> i just found the workaround via google http://synergy-foss.org/tracker/issues/2778
 * jbrett bows to awesome google-fu of Sarvatt  :)
<Sarvatt> sounds like an old bug with synergy though thats been around for years :(
<jbrett> anyway, thanks.  I know there are a lot of changes around this area between maverick & oneric..  I'll try to track down a real fix.
<Sarvatt> oh it worked properly in maverick?
<jbrett> yes.
<jbrett> I finally got off my curmudgeon-horse and decided I should give unity a fair try, so I upgraded my workstation.
<Sarvatt> you dont get a lock screen or anything when you come back to the 11.10 screen do you?
<jbrett> do, it just blanks for a couple seconds.
<jbrett> er, s/do/no/
<jbrett> totally looks like a synergy bug though, as it apparently happens on windoze machines too, from that bug report..
<Sarvatt> maybe try downgrading synergy?
<jbrett> yeah, it may come to that.  Looks like it's a bug in newer versions of synergy (since the one that was in maverick).
<jbrett> Sarvatt: thanks for your help and google-fu in any case :)
<Sarvatt> yeah i'm seeing some screensaver dpms hacks in the diff between the packages
<jbrett> looks like there's a fix, but not targetted until 1.4.6: http://synergy-foss.org/tracker/issues/696
<Sarvatt> - synergy-1.3.3-X11-DPMS.patch
<Sarvatt> call DPMSOn() when entering screen to make sure powersaving mode is
<Sarvatt> canceled on X11 client systems when the fake mouse / keyb become active
<Sarvatt> ah hah
<Sarvatt> nevermind, thats what actually caused the problem
<Sarvatt> and was added in 1.3.3
<bjsnider> jbrett, are they too far apart or can you use a real kvm switch?
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: kvm wouldn't be seamless as you move between monitors
<bjsnider> no, it would require a couple seconds
<jbrett> bjsnider: yeah, a kvm doesn't do the same thing.  Using synergy is kinda like extending your desktop onto the other machine (except that you can't drag windows back & forth).
<jbrett> but you can copy/paste, etc...  It's really nice.
<jbrett> turning off dpms works as a workaround for now.  It looks like there's a fix upstream, although no release with the fix yet.
<jbrett> http://synergy-foss.org/tracker/issues/696
<Sarvatt> jbrett: might want to do yourself a favor and try out xubuntu if you really want ffm, it's pretty much abandoned in gnome 3 and unity
<tjaalton> nonsense
<jbrett> wow, I hope not.
<tjaalton> just disable the top-bar menu
<jbrett> oh, you're responding to what I typed in #u-desktop?
<Sarvatt> what it's usable now just getting rid of the global menu?
<Sarvatt> ok I change that statement to just gnome3 :)
<jbrett> yeah, I don't see any way to use ffm and the global menu.
<tjaalton> though I've switched to fullscreen windows for the most part, but ffm works within the terminator window for instance
<tjaalton> actually, you can hit ctrl or was it alt to "lock" the menu, and then navigate to it
<tjaalton> or something like that
<tjaalton> can't remember, it's mentioned on the bug
<Sarvatt> I dont use it, just remember all the complaining about it being unusable in 11.04, guess they were just bugs that were fixed
<tjaalton> bug 674138
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674138 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Global" appmenu breaks sloppy focus (affects: 79) (dups: 5) (heat: 418)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674138
<Sarvatt> I like that bug :) "Maybe convincing MacOs developers to change their behavior/add a configuration option will do the trick? ;-)"
<jbrett> heh.
<jbrett> I'm trying really hard not to just disable stuff I dislike at first (like the GM), as I assume there was some thought and effort put into it, and once I get over the "this isn't the same as what I'm used to" stage, I might actually like it :)
<mdeslaur> anybody got an issue in oneiric where all of a sudden the left mouse button stops working, but the right one still works? a couple of window switches, and it starts working again?
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-26
<Sarvatt> bryceh: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=67785fa2b1043bd5397669f92abbd210dbf23f24 hmm
<Sarvatt> bah wrong channel :)
<Sarvatt> that was added at the beginning of october, about the timeframe these bugs started pouring in
 * bryceh nods
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt>   * debian/patches/50_add_dell_backlight.patch:
<Sarvatt>     - Add 'dell_backlight' module to gsd-backlight-helper (LP: #862474)
<Sarvatt> it is only affecting dells too..
<bryceh> 873191 is HP
<bryceh> anyway, thanks.  hopefully that's enough clue for the gnome guys to take it where it needs to go
<bryceh> I've registered a general X session - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-xorg
<bryceh> should have done that last week
<Sarvatt> sweet, thanks for that bryce!
<Sarvatt> mesa is my primary concern, really on the fence about it
<Sarvatt> 8.0 in january
<RAOF> How sure of that are we?
<Prf_Jakob> You guys nervous about us not making the release?
<RAOF> Well, of it being mesa 8.0 - isn't that predicated on Intel having GL 3.0 support?
<Prf_Jakob> Ah, well couldn't you just say the mesa version that goes out on January, I think we rather do a release 7.12 release then have half backed features.
<RAOF> But also probably about timing; we want to ensure we've got enough time to test unity on the libGL that we'll be shipping.
<Prf_Jakob> So you rather see early January?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Or - branching reasonably early, so we can follow that branch for a while.
<Prf_Jakob> Ok
<Prf_Jakob> I guess we have to battle it out with the intel guys.
<RAOF> We can work out what we're comfortable with, and make it known to you and the intel guys :)
<Prf_Jakob> We (vmware) are kinda hoping to get our new driver into 12.04 and it most cerntantly isn't up to snuff in 7.11 so we want another release.
<Prf_Jakob> Ok thanks.
<RAOF> Prf_Jakob: We can also tell you when that session is scheduled, if you'd like to participate remotely.
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: https://launchpad.net/~focus-follows-mouse :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: have you tried unity with that newer utouch-geis by any chance? :)
<Sarvatt> then again doesn't look promising since you're crashing it just opening evince without gesture extension support
<bjsnider> ricotz, are you using hte 290 blob at the moment? if so, could you test flash? supposedly it doesn't work
<ricotz> bjsnider, yes, i dont have any problems with flash
<bjsnider> strange
<ricotz> i am using a manually installed flash 11.0 64bit
<bjsnider> well, i don't approve of that
<bjsnider> but i think it's ok on ubuntu because we've got a newer glibc than some distros
<bjsnider> or some users anyway
<ricotz> bjsnider, manually installed like copying libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<ricotz> (i havent seen a stacktrace of it)
<bjsnider> the adobe-flashplugin package will do it for you
<ricotz> i dont like such installers ;)
<ricotz> oh, i know
<ricotz> ... that it is up2date now
<bjsnider> the plugin is actually included now. it doesn't do a download+unrar+sha256 etc. anymore
<bjsnider> anyway glibc 2.11 seems to be part of the flash problem and we have 2.13
<bjsnider> so maybe it's broken on lucid
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi, havent tried it, but i dont expect it to work while evince/eog already have problems with it
<Sarvatt> http://www.indieroyale.com/
<Sarvatt> odd, had linux versions on it, refreshed and they're gone
<Sarvatt> bah :)
<Sarvatt> the desura linux client is quite nice, all my humble bundle linux versions in one place :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: mind if I upload a wayland-demos with bf8bd5aa3af224121490eada4a224c00d6a1951d and 27d38660459971a039fbbe9ec95a1cec7470634b reverted since we dont have libjpeg-turbo?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, actually i would prefer patching it like http://paste.debian.net/plain/140207
<ricotz> and see how it goes
<ricotz> i have no idea why he picked this colorspace
<Sarvatt> nothing is using the jpeg loader yet to even try it
<ricotz> i think it is cleaner to replace the colorspace
<Sarvatt> wont possibly hurt until there's a consumer at any rate
<Sarvatt> sounds good
<ricotz> right, and wouldnt interfere with future commits too much
<ricotz> Sarvatt, feel free to upload
<Sarvatt> yeah i see reverting breaking soon :)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, oh which reminds me: power-cord-reminder :)
<Sarvatt> double checking now, thanks :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: just to be sure, yours has 3 prongs on the brick side like this right? http://laptopsparesonline.com/uploads1/products/img3/208878_1181874120.jpg
<Sarvatt> i've got some with 2
<Sarvatt> http://static.eprofeel.com/salons/c/1/442d/6592_Computers-and-Networking_Mouse-Ear-Power-Cord-Compaq-HP-Dell-Sony-IBM-Toshiba-Laptop-Power-Cord_8933_1.jpg
<ricotz> yes, 3, one is a bit bigger
<ricotz> yes, like this
<Sarvatt> alrighty, i've got it then :)
<ricotz> thanks! :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: next time you do pixman mind doing natty too?
<Sarvatt> x-x-v-intel requires 0.23 now for SNA
<ricotz> Sarvatt, wanted to force you to look into precise :P
<ricotz> i wasnt comfortable uploading the multiarched one to natty
<Sarvatt> is there anything in precise yet making the natty edgers not usable??
<Sarvatt> I always just used the natty one in my sources for the first month or so
<ricotz> jcristau, hi, thanks for uploading pixman :) (leaving my name would have been better :P)
<jcristau> your name is right there in the changelog
<ricotz> Sarvatt, the oneiric packages works fine so far
<ricotz> jcristau, i know, i meant the bottom line
<jcristau> yeah i don't do that.
<ricotz> why?
<jcristau> because i'm the one doing the upload
<jcristau> why is it better the other way?
<ricotz> ok, because that way i would actually be listed in the stats
<jcristau> fix the stats?
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-27
<Sarvatt> ricotz: sorry about that, missed your libjpeg-dev build-dep commit
<ricotz> Sarvatt, dont worry
<ricotz> Sarvatt, jfyi, the jpeg patch wont work :\
<Sarvatt> ricotz: so has wayland from edgers ever worked for you?
<Sarvatt> ricotz: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/wayland.png that was the first one I uploaded, still the same today
<Sarvatt> oh its using egl_gallium.so, no wonder
<LLStarks> morning sarvatt
<Sarvatt> EGL_DRIVER=egl_dri2 wstart is a *little* better, background is still screwed up the same way but the terminal comes up
<Sarvatt> hiya
<LLStarks> wayland?
<LLStarks> wish there was an easier way to use it aside from the demos
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/wayland2.png looks lovely :)
<LLStarks> yeah, getting that with edgers
<LLStarks> precise is fine
<Sarvatt> LLStarks: so what kind of touchpad do you have that is screwed up in edgers?
<LLStarks> synaptics
<LLStarks> edgers oneiric driver has hypersensitive defaults
<LLStarks> regular natty/oneiric/precise picks up my finger hovering over the touchpad
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt> does synclient ResolutionDetect=0 change it any?
<Sarvatt> distro specific patch that might interfere with upstream changes
<Sarvatt> its crazy i dont have any machines with synaptics touchpads anymore
<Sarvatt> everything is alps now
<Sarvatt> guess i could try synaptics on a mac's bcm5974
<LLStarks> that synclient command doesn't help. i can mess around with gpointing settings, but i have no idea what the options do
<LLStarks> and they sometimes help, but not enough to make usable
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i dont have it running well here neither
<bjsnider> ricotz, re: the gold linker, i talked to the developer and he says there was a patch in july that fixed the kernel issue, which is why your precise build worked. that patch would also be in oneiric's binutils-gold, so there are no worries int he present or future
<ricotz> bjsnider, alright, maybe this fix is worth backporting to lucid then
<bjsnider> it is
<bjsnider> but, backport the patch to binutils-gold or backport an update to everything that uses dkms to force the normal linker?
<ricotz> bjsnider, backporting the binutils fix
<bjsnider> i'll check to see if it builds
<ricotz> bjsnider, to be clear i meant like backporting this specific fix to 2.20.1
<bjsnider> yep, i understood
<bjsnider> the questionis whether it will build against a 2 year old version, but i will check it out
<bjsnider> ricotz, found the patch, tested it against the binutils package in lucid, and it works. it is a relatively small change. so what is the next step?
<ricotz> bjsnider, i think link the bug against binutils attach a debdiff and ping doko to explain it
<ricotz> bjsnider, #ubuntu-devel
<bjsnider> cool
<ricotz> bjsnider, you have checked the dmks build to confirm it works?
<ricotz> *dkms
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> i'd need a guinea pig using lucid for that
<ricotz> bjsnider, i guess if you get it into lucid-proposed you will find one
<Sarvatt> zomg, is that what I think it is? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/1728#plugins/unityshell/src/GeisAdapter.cpp
<Sarvatt> unity working with edgers? say it isn't so!
 * Sarvatt prods the macbook air to build faster
<Sarvatt> sure as heck looks like it'd fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/860707
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 860707 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity crashes when started in an environment without utouch support (affects: 41) (dups: 2) (heat: 194)" [High,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> awesome, it does - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/850623
<ubot4> Sarvatt: Error: Bug #850623 not found.
<bryceh> nice
<Sarvatt> been a real PITA not being able to use edgers directly for the past month and a half :)
<RAOF> I have the multitouch server patches half-updated here.  Now that it seems like there's a workaround for the fn-f7 thingy I might finish that before kernel diving.
<Sarvatt> guess i should package up xf86-input-mtrack properly since its pretty much required on this MBA
<Sarvatt> RAOF: -background none from lightdm is just racy, i get it maybe 2/10 boots on this machine
 * Sarvatt isn't surprised
<RAOF> This is a fast sandybridge?  What happens on the failed boots?
<Sarvatt> just no -background none, I dont even see the splash because it boots so fast
<Sarvatt> if X is started in <8 seconds or so I dont get it
<Sarvatt> unity doesn't build in parallel? ugh!
<RAOF> Does here?
<RAOF> Although cmake *does* manage the difficult feat of being a more annoying build system than autotools.
<Sarvatt> does it?
<Sarvatt> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="parallel=4" debuild -uc -us -b sure as heck doesn't
<Sarvatt> watching it bounce around 100% cpu usage between the cores
<Sarvatt> oh wow, xf86-input-mtrack is in debian now
<RAOF> Why do we have another non-evdev input DDX, and why do Airs need it?
<bryceh> would be sad if it's perceived as easier to create a whole driver from scratch than it is to update the existing driver
<Sarvatt> i spent a few hours trying to make synaptics sane and gave up when this worked perfectly out of the box :)
<RAOF> To some extent it will be; the kernel has a crazy lead-time for driver improvements.
<Sarvatt> no luck with the unity change, avoids GeisAdapter, still crashes in libutouch-geis
<Sarvatt> unity-2d it is
<Sarvatt> time to rebuild unity with debug symbols
<RAOF> I suggest also DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="noopt nostrip"
<RAOF> Orlando: 27C, Haze.
<RAOF> Yeah, that sounds about right.
<Sarvatt> Inside the conference rooms: 10C
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-28
<bryceh> yeesh
<bryceh> glad I was sick with a cold this week and not next.
<Prf_Jakob> bryceh: so the wayland package in 11.04 acts weird, it depends on libcairo2-dev 1.10.2-2 and it says I don't have it even tho I have it installed "Version: 1.10.2-2ubuntu2"
<Prf_Jakob> libcairo2 (1.10.2-2ubuntu2) breaks wayland and is installed.
<RAOF> Do you mean 11.04 or 11.10?
<Prf_Jakob> 11.04
<RAOF> Ok.  The wayland in 11.04 required cairo-gl, which we disabled because the nvidia binary driver causes anything which links to libGL (like *everything* when cairo does) to eat an extra 5MiB of dirty memory.
<Prf_Jakob> Ah
<Prf_Jakob> I'll just build it myself then
<RAOF> Yeah.  The one in 11.10 works :)
<RAOF> (I think ☺)
<RAOF> It builds, ship it!
<RAOF> Sarvatt: If you were feeling edgers-y, you could probably steal the Xi 2.1 & gestures patches from 1.11.0.901-1ubuntu1~prep1 in ubuntu-x-swat/ppa :)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: AWESOME!
<RAOF> I'm not sure to what extent it *works*, but it builds and synaptics very nearly builds against it ;)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: thank you thank you thank you :) will let you know tomorrow  how it works (its 12:34 am now)
<RAOF> Hm.  Shouldn't be too hard to update the synaptics patch, either.
<RAOF> Score!  Synaptics builds!
<Sarvatt> btw ignore the vmware build failure, thats fixed upstream and debian now
<Sarvatt> sis is the only one that still has problems with 1.11
<Sarvatt> oh wait
<Sarvatt> sis builds fine if you use the latest official release
<Sarvatt> its Gaetan's changes post 0.10.3 that broke it
<Sarvatt> (on amd64 only)
<RAOF> I don't think I'll be uploading this to precise _just_ yet.  Although I don't expect many people are using precise at this point, doing the 1.10 → 1.11 transition on a friday afternoon before a weekend of travel to UDS is, perhaps, slightly *too* foolhardy :)
<Sarvatt> ok uploaded it to edgers, will have to fix up evdev and synaptics in the morning because its way too late. thank ya so much for refreshing those insane patches RAOF :)
<RAOF> And I'll upload evdev and synaptics to ubuntu-x-swat/ppa
<Sarvatt> well test out ubuntu-x-swat/ppa first thing in the morning
<tseliot> RAOF: hi, have you noticed this problem with gnome-settings-daemon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/882916
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882916 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Panning doesn't work on Ubuntu 11.10 because the gnome-setting will reset the screen size (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> Hm, I had not.
<RAOF> The CRTC confine stuff breaks panning?
<RAOF> tseliot: One of the problems here is that I'm amazed that anyone uses the panning support; I would have thought that, if anything, it would be accidentally turned on and confuse users.  Who wants to pan their desktop? :)
<tseliot> RAOF: AMD
<RAOF> Hm.  So there are multiple issues there.  Is this wanted as an SRU, or will fixing it in precise be enough?
<tseliot> RAOF: I've just subscribed you to a discussion
<tseliot> RAOF: I'm not really sure about that
<RAOF> I guess I'll ask.
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> Well, that very nearly works.
<RAOF> As long as you don't want event delivery to be particularly reliable ;)
<RAOF> Ah, no - it looks like it's grabs that are going mental.
<Sarvatt> well that was a fun few hours
<Sarvatt> RAOF: glad you didn't upload those multitouch patches, really broken :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: pixman and cairo being in the PPA totally screw up ppa-purge with multiarch :(
<Sarvatt> apparently apt-get install pakage:i386/dist to downgrade doesn't work properly :) it thinks the native arch one is getting removed, wants to remove everything it depends on which is fun for cairo
<ricotz> Sarvatt, mhh, that is what i was worried about :(
<ricotz> is this for natty or oneiric?
<Sarvatt> oneiric
<ricotz> or both?
<Sarvatt> probably both but oh well
<ricotz> but you dont see any runtime issues?
<Sarvatt> nope
<Sarvatt> ricotz: btw might not want to update xserver, about to upload one disabling the multitouch stuff again
<ricotz> oh
<ricotz> so the current one has multitouch?
<Sarvatt> yeah but its really broken
<Sarvatt> have you restarted X since updating?
<ricotz> mhh, i updated, but not restarted it yet :\, i guess this will be fun?
<Sarvatt> ya have the old ones in /var/cache/apt/archives still?
<ricotz> probably not
<Sarvatt> grabs are crazy
<ricotz> are you seeing problems with unity and g-s?
<Sarvatt> aka open a web browser and click on an address bar, lose most of your mouse functionality for good
<ricotz> ok
<Sarvatt> it effects everything
<ricotz> Sarvatt, arent 506 and 507 important too?
<Sarvatt> oh hmm, i accidentally disabled 220_xi21_always_deliver_raw_events.diff too
<ricotz> and 220 yeah
<Sarvatt> stupid hook
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Ah, yeah.  You've noticed that the grab handling is totally broken, then :)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: yeah that was fun :) shouldn't you be on a plane?!
<RAOF> In roughly 2 hours, yes.
<Sarvatt> oh, got an hour before its time to start packing then
<RAOF> Already mostly packed :)
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> have a good flight RAOF 
<RAOF> You'll probably see me online between now and Dallas; I've got an hour and a bit in the Qantas lounge in Sydney first ;)
 * bryceh nods
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-29
<tseliot> jcristau: are you around?
<jcristau> tseliot: kinda.
<Sarvatt> wow, RAOF/TheMuso really lucked out, they managed to get on the plane right before all qantas flights were grounded. hopefully getting back wont be a problem
<jcristau> what happened?
<jcristau> a, strike.
<jcristau> s/,/h,/
<LA2> what different types and kinds of fonts are there? Why does my default runic font look so thin and weak? ᚠᚡᚢᚣᚤᚥᚦᚧᚨ
<bjsnider> fonts are available in gnome-tweak-tool
<JanC> LA2: you can use whatever TrueType or PostScript Type 1 fonts you want
<JanC> (and OpenType fonts of course)
<LA2> JanC: should I set this under the System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts? And what font should I pick to get good runes?
<LA2> and if there are good runic fonts, why aren't they the default in Ubuntu?
<JanC> LA2: I don't speak any languages that use runic fonts
<LA2> you speak English
<JanC> and about why they aren't the default, there are two possible reasons: 1. there are no open fonts that are good, or 2. nobody ever complained, and those who decide on the default don't know more than I do
<LA2> in the default (Liberation Sans? Monospace?) I can mix Latin (ABC), Greek (ΑΒΓΔ), Cyrillic (АБВГ) and they all look good together, but the runic (ᚠᚡᚢᚣᚤᚥᚦ) look very different.
<JanC> LA2: English is generally written in a latin script, not a runic one (at least for more than thousand ears now)
<JanC> years
<JanC> and I see what you mean BTW
<LA2> is there a name to describe the problem, e.g. "these runes are not TTF" or "you should talk to Mr. X"?
<LA2> I really have no clue, beyond the fact that they are ugly
<JanC> well, first of all, the font system will fallback to a "lesser default" font in case the main default doesn't support a particular script
<LA2> how can I find out which Unicode characters are covered by Liberation Sans?
<JanC> so probably the runic glyphs come from a different font
<LA2> that sounds reasonable
<LA2> and where do I find the people who can add runes to Liberation Sans?
<JanC> I think there is a tool somewhere that can find which (installed) fonts support a particular script
<LA2> what does "script" mean here? Is "runic" one of the scripts?
<JanC> yes
<LA2> of course, Wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberation_fonts
<JanC> LA2: it seems like the 'ttf-junicode' & 'ttf-linex' packages have fonts that support runic
<LA2> after I apt-get ttf-junicode, what do I need to do?
<JanC> it should be available in any application you (re)start after installing
<LA2> indeed, so it does
<LA2> still looks bad in monospace, though
<LA2> so, Ubuntu should make ttf-junicode part of the default installation and much of this will be solved
<JanC> LA2: runic isn't exactly used a lot thesedays, so I doubt they will include it by default
<JanC> but maybe it could become the "default fallback for runic if installed"
<JanC> and if other default fonts come with bad runic glyphs, those can be masked out IIRC
<LA2> yeah, installing ttf-junicode didn't change the other scripts
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-22
<mlankhorst> oh.. morning btw
 * bryce waves
<mlankhorst> still awake? :)
<mlankhorst> hm, I didn't manage to find the underlying cause of bug #1010794 , but enabling the solid fill hw operation fixes it, might even be sru'able if lucky
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1010794 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Graphics/text corruptions in some applications with nouveau drivers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010794
<mlankhorst> hmm.. http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/linux-2.6/commit/?id=e55644bca2fa225d7d4f58d59fe41d714ae342c4 *amusedly wonders what kind of massive memory leak that must have been*
<bryce> mlankhorst, looks good.  I like your thorough regression potential section
<mlankhorst> bryce: yeah needs more testing though, but I fear I need to figure out what is going on in the exa fallback first so I'll update it again with the complete fix
<mlankhorst> so far it seems nouveau_exa's memcpy fallback ignores tiling leading to garbage, but it's not what's causing issues
<mlankhorst> oh heh..
<mlankhorst> then you have nouveau_exa_prepare_access ignoring tiling altogether
<mlankhorst> why did it have to be so simple
<mlankhorst> it's eod for me so tomorrow I'll send a full fix
<bryce> ok sounds good
<mlankhorst> I want to sru the nvrefresh one too, and the vblank fix too but that one doesn't have a bug report associated. We enable vblank by default though so it's going to hit us harder than others. :/
<mlankhorst> *g0ne*
<bryce> mlankhorst, ok sounds good, let me know if you need help with any of this
<mlankhorst> bryce: not atm, only thing I still need for the sru is finding a bug I can pinpoint to the vblank race condition
 * bryce nods
<bryce> mlankhorst, if you're able to reproduce the issue, feel free to file the bug report yourself.
<bryce> but yeah if someone else has already reported it, always nice to repurpose their report into an sru :-0
<mlankhorst> yeah that's the hard part right now, it mostly affects triple buffering :-)
<mlankhorst> but I didn't look much into it yet wanted to understand the corruption bug better first
 * bryce nods
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: wonderful, lightdm in precise adds -nr and we dropped the -nr patch in quantal :)
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.
<RAOF> Didn't think of that when dropping the patch.
<RAOF> Manganese dioxide I need?
<RAOF> Who sends spam for _Manganese dioxide_ ?
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-23
<tjaalton> wth is going on with bug 1068341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068341 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates (Ubuntu) "nVidia proprietary drivers miss linux-headers-generic dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068341
<tjaalton> aiui the deps should be right
<RAOF> Oh, Pitcairn GPUs work surprisingly well in 12.10.
<RAOF> At least, I was surprised :).
<RAOF> It brings everything up nicely (albeit on llvmpipe)
<RAOF> tjaalton: Yeah, the deps are right, as far as they go.
<RAOF> tjaalton: We don't actually have a dependency format for “You must have the headers for all your kernels installed”
<RAOF> Which is what the *real* dependency is.
<RAOF> tjaalton: Wontfix'd with justification + a dpkg task :)
<tjaalton> RAOF: ooh, thanks
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> RAOF: it's a jedi mind trick, you are suddenly aware you want manganese dioxide
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: you're right btw, apart from the 'xorg' package I completely scripted everything for *-lts-quantal* packages, running lts-stack on a quantal machine will give you the exact same packages I created
<mlankhorst> only ones I manually modified are the unrenamed deps I want to sru
<tjaalton> lol @ bug 1070113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1070113 in xorg (Ubuntu) "too slow, and stop system." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070113
<tjaalton> "i cant write very well.too slow"
<mlankhorst> but you can add per package modifications in lts-pkg-rename, I mostly reserve those for mesa and xorg-server
<tjaalton> what does -nr do?
<mlankhorst> -nr                    (Ubuntu-specific) Synonym for -background none
<mlankhorst> presumably keep the background until redraw
<RAOF> Yeah. It's what everyone used for the -background none before it landed upstream.
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> synonym..
<tjaalton> why not just change lightdm?
<tjaalton> in precise
<mlankhorst> RAOF: I'm more worried about -core though
<mlankhorst> how do you want to enable that in lightdm?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Why?
<mlankhorst> without breaking precise X
<RAOF> I don't *think* that'll break precise X; precise X knows about -core.
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: wy would it break if there's a synonym
<mlankhorst> RAOF: yeah but it might change behavior by applying it to precise
<tjaalton> oh -core
<RAOF> mlankhorst: I think the worst case for -core is that we'll get slightly worse bug reports.
<mlankhorst> well hopefully at this point there won't be new ones anyway
<mlankhorst> *smirk* too optimistic?
<mlankhorst> I suppose I'll upload a lightdm package that explicitly enables -nr and -core then in the qbp ppa
<tjaalton> but why can't the actual option be used instead?
<tjaalton> no need to patch silly things
<RAOF> We can't use -nr because the Xserver in Quantal doesn't support it, and we can't use -background none because the Xserver in Precise doesn't support it.
<RAOF> Actually, the latter might not be true; does 1.11 support -background none? Did that get merged in 1.11 or in 1.12?
<tjaalton> why can't we add that patch there then?
<tjaalton> easier than messing with the backports
<RAOF> We could indeed.
<RAOF> The -background none/-nr patch is eminently SRUable.
<jcristau> $ git describe --contains 8976e9766edfb33f5cf3f6d54f09e46d29bc4ec5
<jcristau> xorg-server-1.9.99.901~55
<tjaalton> some day i'd like to update the precise xserver some more, in order to gain the worthy updates from 1.12.x
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> there we go
<mlankhorst> RAOF: can I get -core in the same upload for lightdm then?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Looks like we don't actually need -nr there; how much would you care if we simply dropped -core from the backports/
<RAOF> ?
<RAOF> That means you won't get xserver crashes in errors.ubuntu.com/apport, which may be a problem, but otherwise would be fine.
<mlankhorst> I would prefer to get crash reports
<mlankhorst> it's not the same package since it is recompiled in a different environment with different libraries, etc
<RAOF> Right.
<mlankhorst> hm, from what I can tell xserver-local.c already specifies -background none
<tjaalton> it's in 1.10->
<mlankhorst> so lightdm should already pass on -background none if plymouth was previously active
<mlankhorst> just means backporting the -core thing then :)
<tjaalton> ahh in lightdm
<stefan`> hi guys, are you still looking for affected users of bug 1061073?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<tjaalton> no, upstream response
<shadeslayer> as in, from mesa?
<shadeslayer> *mesa devs
<tjaalton> yes
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> tjaalton: is there a discussion that I could follow?
<tjaalton> the upstream bug?
<tjaalton> subscribe to it
<shadeslayer> oh .. the one on freedesktop.org, right
<mlankhorst> ok my beauty works
<mlankhorst> of course the real fix turns out to be a 1 line diff (I hope)
<mlankhorst> or not, grr..
<mlankhorst> I don't get it, my dumb version works, smarter version fails
<mlankhorst> and disabling downloadfromscreen/uploadtoscreen immediately fails in a more interesting way :-)
<mlankhorst> suspiciously similar to another bug report, in fact
<mlankhorst> and enabling wfb allows me to count pixels as they come along.. talk about slow..
<bjsnider> ricotz, i'm getting nautilus-shell-search-provider crashes
<ricotz> bjsnider, i know :\
<bjsnider> ricotz, have you got a stacktrace, because i can get you one
<ricotz> bjsnider, no, do you know if this a upstream issue or ubuntu related
<bjsnider> i don't
<ricotz> i didnt look at it yet, and i don't have time currently
<bjsnider> i will investigate and report
<ricotz> thanks
<mlankhorst> blegh waiting for upstream before I can get my sru going :P
<bryce> apw has set up intel's new experimental branch - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/
<bryce> RAOF, there is a jockey 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.4 waiting for approval in precise.  If you can accept that, I'll test it locally to verify the fix.
<RAOF> Sweet.
<bryce> alberto also posted the experimental drivers for quantal; they're in New.
 * mlankhorst cynically translates lightweight to featureless
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> I'd cynically translate “lightweight” to “doesn't understand the problem domain, so will become an unmaintainable mess” :)
<mlankhorst> same thing
<mlankhorst> except the latter part might not always happen
<mlankhorst> I wrote a dumb irc part that literally doesn't know what channels it's on, so could claim it's lightweight. :P
<mlankhorst> s/part/bot/
<mlankhorst> unfortunately using common definitions, since I use external libraries like libxml2 for html parsing it wouldn't count as lightweight, instead I would need to replicate it.. poorly
 * mlankhorst ducks
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-24
<mlankhorst> morning
<Milos_SD> hi
<Milos_SD> I have a little problem with xv and not enough video memory
<Milos_SD> if I have too many applications open, or 2 tabs in firefox with flash, I can't get tvtime or mplayer (smplayer) to go fullscreen
<Milos_SD> tvtime crashes with complains about not enough video memory to allocate, and smplayer just freez the video when I go fullscreen or enlarge the video screen...
<Milos_SD> I had that problem in 12.04 beta, but then, it was fixed somehow... I upgraded to 12.10, and now I have this problem again
<Milos_SD> if I disable compiz and unity, all works great ...  anyone has any idea what can be wrong here?
<Milos_SD> I have old nvidia 7600gt card with 256MB vram
<mlankhorst> probably using too muchvideo memory, if you' re using compiz might want to try without
<LLStarks> hi mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> hey
<LLStarks> i was wondering if there would be an uds-r hybrid graphics meeting. there's a lot of things that should be discussed. 3.8 kernel should have prime power management and xserver 1.14 will have the auto-switching impedance layer.
<LLStarks> tjaalton hasn't scheduled one
<mlankhorst> didn't I make one already?
<LLStarks> lemme search the specs again
<LLStarks> all i see is my sprint proposal
<LLStarks> should i create desktop-r-hybrid-graphics?
<LLStarks> if there is a meeting, i will attend remotely
<mlankhorst> oh go for it
<LLStarks> mlankhorst, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-hybrid-graphics
<mlankhorst> LLStarks: hm there was actually a bugfix we probably in nouveau ddx 1.0.3
<mlankhorst> thanks for reminding me we need to sru it completely :P
<LLStarks> what commit?
<mlankhorst>     nouveau/dri2: fix pixmap/window offset calcs.
<LLStarks> lemme try that
<mlankhorst> erappleman: take it the commit worked for you then? I'll see if i can sru nouveau
<erappleman> mlankhorst, i didn't try compiz with 1.0.2
<erappleman> i can re-x really quick
<mlankhorst> k
<bryce> RAOF, I've verified jockey (#1047681) and it looks good to be pushed out.  In the future we need to make sure when we introduce new nvidia-experimental-NNN packages we need the corresponding code updates to jockey.
<bryce> erappleman, you can set me as approver for that blueprint
<RAOF> Has anyone done a clean 12.10 install recently? Does Ubiquity install linux-headers-generic?
<RAOF> re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1068341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068341 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "No way to specify correct dependencies for dkms packages" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mlankhorst> RAOF: hey can i push nouveau ddx 1.0.3? :P
<bjsnider> RAOF, that was something some people in +1 were complaining about
<bjsnider> no headers
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Sure, go for your life
 * RAOF is on holiday today, by the way; it's Show Day!
<mlankhorst> seems me tagging nouveau ddx made news somehow o.O
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-25
<tjaalton> yeah i was wondering about that session yesterday
<mlankhorst> ok prepared xxv-nouveau
<tjaalton> for raring?
<mlankhorst> quantal sru :)
<mlankhorst> although can do it for both I suppose
<tjaalton> needs to go to r first
<mlankhorst> ok push to raring then :)
<tjaalton> if it's open
<tjaalton> isn't :)
<tjaalton> well, frozen
<mlankhorst> well gives me some time to write a sru report for bug 1056511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1056511 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in memcpy() from NVRefreshArea()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056511
<mlankhorst> hah too easy when you know what commit fixes it
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: so can you push to quantal-proposed then if raring is frozen?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: done, fixed the version to -0u0.1 since -0u1 will get in raring
<mlankhorst> ah right
<mlankhorst> was thinking of just bumping it to -0u2 there
<tjaalton> well, it's a convention for new upstream releases as sru
<mlankhorst> oh, didn't know :)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: shall I prepare sru for precise xserver too then for acpi and exa rendering?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: please
<mlankhorst> ah there we go, can reproduce on precise too
<mlankhorst> still easiest with quantal software-center though.. so I used ssh forwarding
<mlankhorst> ok managed to reproduce and fix both on precise too
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: can you upload ubuntu-quantal and ubuntu-precise branches for xorg-server?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: yup
<mlankhorst> should be enough sru'ing for today :)
<mlankhorst> if only the wine devs responded I'd have done my upstreaming for today, too
<tjaalton> huh, I had unpushed d-exp branch
<tjaalton> well, pushed now
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: was meant to push ubuntu-quantal branch, not the ubuntu branch of xorg :-)
<tjaalton> oh well, branch off of this one then :)
<tjaalton> unless you had it already
<mlankhorst> it had the correct version number, and I don't think the 234 patch was ready yet
<mlankhorst> so i disabled it there
<tjaalton> duh
<tjaalton> crap
<tjaalton> well ask for it to be dropped then
<mlankhorst> where?
<mlankhorst> actually doesn't matter as badly
<mlankhorst> still better than the completely undefined behavior, probably
<tjaalton> sorry i was in a hurry, i'll fix the mess after the hockey game unless someone beats me to it..
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: i'll ask on u-d
<mlankhorst> some more archeological digging reveals both are probably meant to be 0, 0 until changed in compAllocPixmap
<mlankhorst> from the original bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22566
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22566 in Server/General "random artifacts whith Composite extension enabled (frequently seen with QT, but not exclusive)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mlankhorst> so fixing up the patch to assign 0 to both is ok for me too
<tjaalton> well the upload also had a proposed patch i tested on the nexus7, yay for leaving them around in the git tree and not running clean -df in time :)
<tjaalton> it would've been dropped just for that i guess
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: quantal upload dropped
<mlankhorst> yay :)
<mlankhorst> hopefully last week I'll have to ask for uploads too
<tjaalton> oh yeah
<mlankhorst> ok fixed up series nominations, hopefully that finishes up all the sru paperwork
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-26
<bryce> RAOF, you can go ahead and move jockey 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.4 to precise-updates.  I've done the verification, and it doesn't need the +1wk since it's covered by the experimental drivers policy
<RAOF> Cool
<bryce> package page includes raring now:  http://www.bryceharrington.org/Arsenal/ubuntu-x-swat/Reports/package_status.html
<RAOF> bryce: Does ubuntu-drivers need an update for each new nvidia series?
<bryce> RAOF, possibly; I haven't dug into that codebase so far
<bryce> RAOF, if it does, then I wonder if we could make it more clever so it doesn't need to
<RAOF> That was my thinking, yes :)
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> bryce: unless something comes up with the cards after kepler i doubt they'll drop more support any time soon
<mlankhorst> RAOF: still awake?
<tjaalton> testing fglrx install on clean quantal..
<c10ud> Hello, this might be slightly offtopic but: I'd like to use my PS3 sixaxis controller in ubuntu with wine and i see the X axis (in wine, through evdev) remains stuck on the right because it's sort of interfering (?) with the accelerometer. The js driver works good but feels choppy and sluggish. I am trying to disable the reading of the accelerometer through the creation of a new rule in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ but the MapAxis<n> option set to "
<c10ud> none" does not seem to do what i thought it was supposed to do (disabling an axis).
<c10ud> Hints, suggestions?
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: hey wanna get lost together on sunday?
<mlankhorst> my plane arrives at 16.20
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: shure!
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-28
<penguin42> what's the trick for building xserver-xorg-video-cirrus - it's moaning about a missing xaa.h - and it seems right, I can't find it, and I've got build-dep for it installed
<penguin42> ah, the package builds ok, it's the git version that fails
<penguin42> what is the coordinate space of the BoxPtr passed to the RefreshArea function in a driver - i.e. is it sensible for both x and y's to be -ve?
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-21
<gaben> hi, a very quick question
<gaben> my brightness controls stopped workin in 13.10
<gaben> is xorg the right package to file a bug against?
<gaben> they worked fine ever since 12.04
<tjaalton> just saw some bug about it
<tjaalton> oh you filed it
<tjaalton> gaben: you could try an earlier nvidia driver
<gaben> okay, i will try that
<gaben> yes indeed it was me, just checking whether it was the right place to file it ;)
<tjaalton> it's fine
<gaben> thanks
<gaben> I can only find 304 and 319 in the saucy repos
<gaben> is there a ppa for other driver versions?
<tjaalton> dunno, but 304 should support your card
<gaben> indeed, but i don't get all the performance fixes of later version
<tjaalton> it would confirm the bug is in the new driver..
<gaben> I'll reboot now and try it out
<ingo> @tjaalton
<ingo> jackpot
<ingo> 304 works
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> ingo: there's also nvidia-319-updates which is a bugfix release that might work
<ingo> good, i will try that one
<ingo> actually i was using that one
<ingo> DkmsStatus: nvidia-319-updates, 319.60, 3.11.0-12-generic, x86_64: installed nvidia-319-updates, 319.60, 3.8.0-31-generic, x86_64: installed
<ingo> from my log. if i'm not mistaken that means that that one was running, doesn't it?
<tjaalton> yes
<ingo> Is there a way/or shoulld I inform NVIDIA of this?
<tjaalton> there is nvidia-bug-report.sh or such
<tjaalton> a script you could run to report it to nvidia
<bjsnider> i don't know how much longer they'll bother with 319, and there's a beta driver
<tseliot> bjsnider: what's your point?
<bjsnider> i wonder if the issue is already fixed in the beta
<tjaalton> yeah I thought about that too
<tseliot> what issue?
<tjaalton> bug 1241745
<ubottu> bug 1241745 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-319 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Changing the screen brightness does not work anymore in 319.xx" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241745
<tseliot> oh, I'm wondering if something changed in the kernel but then why would 304 still work?
<tseliot> I've just subscribed NVIDIA, just in case...
<bjsnider> is there a safe way for that guy to test the beta?
<tseliot> bjsnider: I have a package he could test
<bjsnider> tseliot, he's in here, ingo
<tseliot> ingo: if you want to test the latest driver, you can remove the driver that you're currently using and install the following http://people.canonical.com/~amilone/nvidia-331-updates_331.13-0ubuntu0.0.1_amd64.deb
<SunPowered> What is the proper method of assigning which graphics card X outputs to?  I installed a new NVIDIA GeForce GT 620 card to a board with integrated Intel graphics.  I downloaded and ran the latest NVIDIA driver for my system (304.108).  It created a new xorg.conf file, and the installation appeared to go ok.  Upon restarting the computer, the output is still to the old integrated DVI port.  With `lspci -C video` I see the new card a
<SunPowered> ttached to physical id: 0.  Using a suggestion from a Wiki article, I added `Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"` to the Screen section in the xorg.conf file.  I appear to have extended my knowledge of this.  Any tips or articles I should know? 
<bjsnider> SunPowered, why not just disable the intel chip in the bios
<SunPowered> good idea, didn't think about the BIOS.  I'll give it a whirl
<SunPowered> bingo.  Thanks bjsnider.  Learned something today
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-22
<ncw> Hi, I reported a bug in Ubuntu's Xorg the other day (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1240623)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1240623 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "XShmGetImage returns junk/garbage in between monitors" [Undecided,New]
<ncw> I'm wondering what the timescale is for investigating it. We have customers on Ubuntu, who might be upgrading soon, so knowing whether you'll fix it in an update, or whether we need to write a workaround for the bug, would be helpful.
<tjaalton> too quick
<bjsnider> know the info _would_ be helpful, but _only_ if the information is provided quickly
<bjsnider> tjaalton, i've got one for you
<tjaalton> oh no
<bjsnider> i've got one app here, xchat-gnome, that has a bunch of corrupted video crap in the titlebar
<bjsnider> i talked to gcampax about it, and he suggests it's the graphics driver
<bjsnider> intel/ivybridge/saucy
<tjaalton> ah, there are some filed against -intel
<bjsnider> the titlebar is basically transparent
<bjsnider> and it doesn't matter if i use old xchat-gnome code or the latest
<tjaalton> maybe file a new bug against -intel and see how quickly ickle reacts
<bjsnider> ok
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-23
<Dandel> Sarvatt, what would it take to re-enable the daily piglit builds for the ppa?
<Dandel> The latest piglit tree fixes the core build problems for dailies, but instead the patches that are applied to make the dailies now need updating.
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-24
<Dandel> Does anyone know what it would take to add the opengl icd dev files to the xorg edgers branch on precise? ( it exists in all newer releases )
<Dandel> * Opencl
<Dandel> also, There is probably a good reason to integrate this patch ( http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=7ecfab47eb221dbb996ea6c033348b8eceaeb893 ) into the older server set for lts since there is plans to remove the old entry proints in the newer driver updates
<hyperair> looking at the build-deps, probably a backport of khronos-opencl-headers and ocl-icd
<Dandel> hyperair, I did look into that... quantal and up all have ocl-icd-libopencl1
<Dandel> opencl-headers ( exists in precise ) but there is no direct lib
<hyperair> you need version 1.2
<hyperair> which isn't in precise
<hyperair> at least not according to rmadison.
<Dandel> ya... and honestly it's a combination of both update opencl-headers to 1.2 and to add ocl-icd-opencl-dev 
<Dandel> there is already at least four different packages that can benefit from this ( with slight updates )
<Dandel> nvidia and amd binary drivers both can take full advantage of this change
<Dandel> and as for testing packages, Piglit has full opencl support
<Dandel> I know that opencl support in piglit is not enabled specifically because of compilation problems caused by the lack of an opencl icd lib ( like what libgl.so does for opengl )
<Dandel> Also, The piglit package that got disabled was disabled not due to a new mesa requirement... it was a bug with detecting the posix function strndup.
<Dandel> hyperair, opencl headers 1.2 do introduce the icd concept and supporting the icd for ubuntu lts is good since there is some patches to the mesa opencl implementation ( clover ) that enables the icd support.
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> i'm not too familiar with opencl
<Dandel> opencl is a varied language... lets you write programs to do specific tasks on the graphics card and regular old cpu.
<hyperair> yeah i got that much
<hyperair> but i'm not familiar with how the components involved, etc.
<hyperair> (nor am i the one handling the opencl packaging, or the xorg-edgers ppa)
<Dandel> except for some minor libc changes there is not many components involved in fixing this package.
<hyperair> libc changes?
<Dandel> I don't know what all changes are from precise (2.15-0ubuntu10.5) to quantal ( 2.15-0ubuntu20.2 ) on libc but i don't think it's a lot... since the major versioning did not change.
<Dandel> hi ricotz 
<Dandel> it looks like the daily piglit builds will resume although some verification needs to happen.
<Dandel> ricotz, I think it may be time to update waffle ( to version 1.3.0 ) since there is a patch for piglit that will land sometime this next week that will knock out the builds.
<ricotz> Dandel, hi, i see
<ricotz> Dandel, so your patching should work for now?
<Dandel> ya, but updating waffle is also a longer term fix.
<ricotz> Dandel, thanks!, will look into waffle
<Dandel> ricotz, the patch set: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/piglit/2013-October/007763.html
<Dandel> ricotz, based on what I can see, there should be no changes when building waffle 1.3 ( mainly fixes )
<Dandel> ricotz, the updated patching also should include fixes for lesser "known" tasks like generating an html viewable output of piglit results.
<ricotz> Dandel, will push it in a bit
<ricotz> Dandel, doesnt seem your refreshed patches apply
<Dandel> ricotz, looks like it failed to handle the set 0o'
<ricotz> did they work for you locally?
<Dandel> they where written to the latest tree.
<Dandel> failed on: Applying patch 40-piglit-install-directories.patch
<ricotz> and they applied cleanly with fuzz
<ricotz> *without*
<Dandel> earlier, it was broken with Applying patch 30-change-template-dir.patch
<Dandel> looks like a slight conflict since 40-piglit-install-directories.patch and 10-no-rpath-in-build.patch both modify cmakelists.txt
<ricotz> ok, could you fix it? waffle 1.3.0 is up an built
<ricotz> bbl
<Dandel> ricotz, the issue is the lines it is looking for moved
<ricotz> Dandel, keep an eye on tabs vs spaces
<ricotz> pushed a fixed 40_...
<zzippy> tseliot: hi! you have a minute regarding nvidia-prime package in saucy?
<tseliot> zzippy: sure
<zzippy> on my machine (and a few others in our forum) in 12.04.3 nvidia-prime is automatically installed when selecting the nvidiablob from restricted drivers. On the same machine in 13.10 this does not work.
<zzippy> no driver suggested.
<zzippy> (no problem to install manually) just wanted to let you know.
<zzippy> also, since bumblebee is in the sources of 13.10, it might be better to mark this as "conflicted" in debian control file.
<tseliot> zzippy: in 13.10 the UI doesn't support hybrid graphics, so that's expected. I hope to fix this in 14.04
<tseliot> zzippy: good point
<zzippy> ok, so I misunderstood your blog article ..
<zzippy> ..thought that restricted drivers would also handle nvidia-prime in saucy.
<tseliot> zzippy: that's explained in the wiki page, I don't remember if I mentioned it on my blog
<zzippy> tseliot: ok, thanks, so I will update our wiki at ubuntuusers.de concerning software-properties-gtk in saucy.
<zzippy> anything in work to make it possible to restart X on Intel (when battery stamina is needed)? We have to use ugly script to manage this in the moment ..
<zzippy> (and steal bbswitch from bumblebee)
<tseliot> zzippy: I'm working on it
<tseliot> zzippy: and I'll make sure it's available in 12.04.4 and 14.04
<zzippy> nice to hear. if we could do anything to help (testing)? Quite a few optimus machines around in our forum ..
<tseliot> zzippy: sure but I expect to release my work in early December
<Dandel> ricotz, last rebuild "worked" but didn't
<ricotz> Dandel, i know
<Dandel> it's actually not that bad of a bug :)
<ricotz> i pushed a fix, but can't testbuild it here
<ricotz> don't trigger a new build though
<ricotz> g2g
<Dandel> wb ricotz 
<Dandel> the build worked :)
<Dandel> now all that is needed is the relevant packages to add the opencl icd support and opencl 1.2 support to precise and the opencl support for piglit can be turned on.
<Dandel> ricotz, is it me, or did the piglit build sequence skip a distro release? ( The 12.10 package was not rebuilt )
<ricotz> Dandel, quantal was disable and i kept it so
<ricotz> *disabled
<Dandel> ricotz, No big deal... anyways, quantal did have one thing that precise lacks that all newer releases have. ( namely opencl 1.2 headers and opencl icd support ) 
<Dandel> the only reason opencl testing is not enabled for piglit is the fact it'll break precise build badly.
<Dandel> like all piglit builds, Opencl has it's own build param ( PIGLIT_BUILD_CL_TESTS )
<Dandel> actually, on the arm devices it is possible to install piglit :) ( in theory )... just set PIGLIT_BUILD_GL_TESTS to false, and then leave the other build options enabled.
#ubuntu-x 2014-10-24
<hyperair> okay, so my X suddenly won't start after i alt+sysrq+k'd out of a guest session.
<hyperair> dafuq
<hyperair> [ 49505.951] (EE) intel(0): [drm] failed to set drm interface version: Permission denied [13].
<hyperair> [ 49505.951] (EE) intel(0): Failed to claim DRM device.
<hyperair> hooray
#ubuntu-x 2015-10-19
<hyperair> ricotz: libdrm's broken on vivid in xorg-edgers
<hyperair> oddly enough, i can't seem to find the build logs.
<ricotz> hyperair, looks like the builder died for some reason, thanks for mentioning
<hyperair> okay
<ricotz> will be fine again in a bit
<mamarley> tseliot: Any update on that udev rule for nvidia-358?
<tseliot> mamarley: I'm working on a tool that the udev rule will call, so that we are covered for uvm, nvidia-modeset, and whatever else may come (as opposed to relying on DDX drivers to load the modules)
<mamarley> OK, thanks!
#ubuntu-x 2015-10-23
<tseliot> ricotz: hey, I've just committed my changes to drop the 3.18 patch from nvidia 352, just FYI
<ricotz> tseliot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-352/+bug/1506973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1506973 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-352-updates (Ubuntu) "Don't apply and drop superfluous dkms-patches" [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> I wasn't able to assign you to it
<tseliot> ricotz: great, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-25
<mamarley> So, as I thought, the nvidia-375 crashing is caused by an issue in libglvnd, but there is a fix ready: https://github.com/NVIDIA/libglvnd/pull/105
<tjaalton> so, once the separate libglvnd is ripe for shipping, the nvidia provided one will be dropped from the package?
<mamarley> tjaalton: I believe that is the plan, at some point.  I don't really think it is worth doing yet though since none of the other drivers support glvnd yet.  tseliot would be the person to talk to about that, I think.
<tjaalton> sure
<tseliot> yes, that's the plan
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-30
<mamarley> ricotz: I hacked together a package for xserver-xorg 1.19-rc2 and tried 375.10 against it.  As expected, it just crashes.  It seems to work fine on a system with Intel graphics though.
#ubuntu-x 2017-10-25
<Gnudnik0> I just upgraded from Kubuntu zesty to artful and now I can seem get to the GUI with a MD/ATI] Bonaire XT [Radeon HD 7790/8770 / R7 360 / R9 260/360 OEM display adapter using the radeon driver, presumably. I can see a splash screen in sddm or lightdm, gdm3 just seems to freeze the interface, but I can't seem to get to the desktop. Not a lot of wayland packages seemed to be added during the upgrade. Should I consider using the amdgpu driver?
<Gnudnik0> startx also isn't working. I'm not seeing any EE lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gnudnik0> Should I rip out all the wayland packages?
<Gnudnik0> Apparently both amdgpu and radeon are loaded, I don't know if that is a problem.  lsmod | grep -i amdgpu
<Gnudnik0> drm_kms_helper        167936  2 amdgpu,radeon  - drm_kms_helper        167936  2 amdgpu,radeon
<Gnudnik0> drm                   356352  7 amdgpu,radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<tjaalton> gdm doesn't use X
<tjaalton> and having both drivers loaded doesn't matter
<Gnudnik0> GDM seems to completely free the system though I can ssh in to it and it is responive.
<Gnudnik0> htop shows I'm using ~400 MB of RAM, not in X, and very little of my 8 CPUs
<Gnudnik0> From lightdm I can get in to X, so far xfce & gnome, but it takes forever and in gnome I can't seem to launch any programs, clicking on the icons just stalls out. Very frustrating. I guess I'm going to strip all the wayland stuff out.
<tjaalton> you're not using X
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> lightdm
<Gnudnik0> I have tried using "Ubuntu on Xorg", that doesn't work, let me reboot before I hack out wayland and try Ubuntu in wayland
<tjaalton> lightdm can't start a wayland session, I think that's a known issue
<Gnudnik0> Can sddm?
<tjaalton> dunno
<tjaalton> there's nothing special with waylandified gnome-shell
<tjaalton> just some new bugs
<tjaalton> better security maybe, not being able to lauch some apps
<tjaalton> issues with gdm belong to #ubuntu-desktop
<tjaalton> a similar issue was supposed to be fixed a day before release
<Gnudnik0> I stripped off gdm, though I've left the wayland for the time being, tjaalton, but the system is still really weird even with lightdm and gdm and I don't seem to be able to startx.  I'm trying the latest mainline kernel and I removed amd64-microcode on the theory that it is closed source and maybe buggy and AMD may make decent hardware, but have never been famed for their software. Oh, also, when I finally got to plasma pulseaudio was showing as a dummy output. 
#ubuntu-x 2017-10-27
<ilmaisin> hello
<ilmaisin> is there any change for libinput 1.9 making it to 18.04
<tjaalton> chance? sure
<tjaalton> whatever is latest in february-ish
<ilmaisin> okay
<ilmaisin> 1.9 is now released
<ilmaisin> it is not yet in debian unstable though
<tjaalton> will get there eventually
<tjaalton> why?
<ilmaisin> it's supposed to have quite big improvements for pointing sticks
<tjaalton> okay
<tjaalton> I bet there will be 1.20 with configurable hysteresis support by then
<tjaalton> which will be a big thing for touchpads
#ubuntu-x 2018-10-25
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: hi! what's up with the xorg-server package in bionic-proposed?
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: can it be released? I have a security update to do...
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: same question for xorg-server-hwe-16.04 in xenial
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: imo yes
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: can you ping someone on the sru team to release it please?
<mdeslaur> s/release it/release them both/
<tjaalton> yep
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: thanks! :)
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: lukasz will release them in a bit
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: awesome, thanks again
<tjaalton> these were long overdue..
#ubuntu-x 2018-10-26
<mamarley> ricotz: 410.73 is ready in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages :)
<tjaalton> and I've repackaged amdgpu-pro so that it can be installed from a ppa: https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/ubuntu/a1
<tjaalton> at least the dkms builds, haven't tested on real hw yet
<tjaalton> sigh, amd is lazy.. no wonder why they insist on uninstalling the driver before upgrade
<tjaalton> (file conflicts)
#ubuntu-x 2019-10-22
<alkisg> Hi, on bionic-hwe fully updated, i5-4440 CPU/GPU, and this minimal xorg.conf: Section "Monitor"    Identifier  "HDMI-1"    Option      "Primary" "true" EndSection
<alkisg> Xorg ...starts but isn't displayed on screen! vt7 shows a small "bpfilter" message in text mode, and `export DISPLAY=:0; xrandr` works, and lightdm is supposed to be running, but it's not displayed
<alkisg> Related Xorg.0.log: https://termbin.com/95di
<alkisg> [   982.100] (EE) modeset(0): failed to set mode: Invalid argument
<alkisg> I believe this is related to "Primary", as if I remove it, it then works fine
<alkisg> As a workaround, I removed "primary" from my xorg.conf (the non-testing one is longer) and everything works fine, and I'm setting primary with xrandr after login
<tomreyn> alkisg: if you set "primary" in corg.conf, maybe you need to also have a second  monitor section?
<tomreyn> *xorg.conf
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Configuration_using_xorg.conf
<alkisg> tomreyn: in my initial test, I had one, and it triggered the error; then I started removing lines until I minimized the problem to the lines I mentioned above
<alkisg> Here's my original one: https://termbin.com/qjp6
<alkisg> So I played with removing lines, and I saw that it was the "primary" line that breaks xorg
<alkisg> This used to work in 16.04; I don't know at which point it broke because for a couple of years I didn't use a xorg.conf
<tomreyn> hmm, no idea then. your log shows that those options are parsed, and the parser itself seems to be happy with them.
<tomreyn> just the modesetting is not.
<alkisg> I do think it's a xorg regression as it was working previously... but I've no idea in which subsystem. I've had intel clients in the past that didn't show a login screen, while VNC was working (!), and updating kernel/xorg fixed them, so I'm guessing it's specific to intel or modesetting...
<alkisg> I haven't seen that symptom in non-intel cards (where xorg "works" but isn't shown) 
<tjaalton> I can push a new hwe xserver to a ppa tomorrow
<tjaalton> mesa is being prepared already
<alkisg> tjaalton: ah thank you, I'll stick around, please ping me if it's available for testing
<tjaalton> if latest 1.20-branch doesn't fix it, then perhaps needs to be upstreamed
<alkisg> Gotcha
<tjaalton> and eoan has a git snapshot of it
<alkisg> Maybe I could test with the 19.10 live cd too, by putting an init break, and creating a xorg.conf before continuing...
<alkisg> I'll do that tomorrow morning
<tjaalton> you can restart the session too
<tjaalton> from a terminal
<alkisg> Ah right
<alkisg> Easier
#ubuntu-x 2019-10-23
<tjaalton> alkisg: hwe server update pushed to ppa:canonical-x/x-staging
<alkisg> Thank you tjaalton! I didn't have a chance to test with the live cd yet, I was trying to fix a school broken internet connection all morning :)
<tjaalton> np, had to update it anyway
#ubuntu-x 2019-10-24
<alkisg> tjaalton: 19.10 works fine with primary, so at some point that problem was fixed; I'll check the logs for the ppa link you gave now... ty
<tjaalton> good to know
<alkisg> tjaalton: all fine; the ppa also solved the issue, thanks again
<tjaalton> cool
